# Poor Responders : Part 91



## Rachel

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all   

      

Rachel xx


----------



## Miranda7

Firstest! Rah!


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Rachel, hope you're ok x

Morning Mir, how are you and the Bobster?


----------



## Züri

bookmarking


----------



## Miranda7

Ahem.  

Shall I do a proper message now? God, I'm competitive...  

Morning Beachie! We're great ta - though he keeps bashing himself about trying to get about. Many tears and tantrums, but no tiaras... yet! Have you finished your garden yet? Are there pics on **?

Kate - I hear ya. I volunteered for redundancy in December, and while it was in some ways a huge relief it was scary, too. I'm currently working for the borough council and taking calls from all my old mates at the paper, so I don't feel like I've left at all now!  
But that's only for a few weeks and God knows what happens after that.
I'm worried about the hugely low wage I've accepted at the school - it's half what I'm being paid now and I don't think seriously I can survive on it.
I was so thrilled to get it, it being the first job I applied for and me having no experience, but I'm really stressed about the money... and there's so little out there in my old trade.
BUT... it's so liberating knowing you're changing your life in that way! Even if you haven't a clue what you'll do.

Kara - I'm unsure why you were on such a high dose with that high AMH... it sounds to me like they fried your ovaries, pushing two follies into growing fat rather than slow-cooking you.
The combination of that and downregging can really confuse your ovaries!
I'd say you should be on a lower dose, certainly.

Pam - oh sweetpea, what can I say? I think it has to be the hardest thing to go through, to finally get pregnant only for it not to progress. I'm so sorry.

Pix - I was on the letrozole protocol and it worked well for me - I got eight follies! Though there were only four eggs in them. It made me feel a bit wobbly - like vertigo. But that, alongside 300iu Gonal F and 150iu Menopur, really increased my chances I think. LauraB was on that too, and got 7 good eggs for the first time ever - she's only had one or two before.
Others it hasn't worked for so well, though - I do think it's luck at the end of the day. When are you thinking of going for it?

Lucy - good keks? Are you wearing them? I tried to make flares once - the crotches were a nightmare!  
I love that you posted: "Sorry this is brief but I'm on my way to a knicker making class..." You punster!

Mrs Thomas - your AMH isn't low, but your dose was! Also, Purgeon isn't the best for getting eggs rolling out. Even egg sharers are started on more drugs than that, and they're supposed to be really productive! Perhaps 300-375 would be a more realistic dose.

LW - God, you're really going through it with that house. Any news on getting the builder to cough up?

Sarah - have you been flushed out yet? Was it good?

Right - better get dressed I suppose. Love to all!

xzxzxzxzxzxzxz


----------



## fluffy jumper

Morning Miranda

Well I had my colon hydrotherapy as they call a colonic these days.  I must say it wasn't a pleasant experience at all.  A friend who had recently been said she had enjoyed it.  I don't know what is wrong with her!  To be honest, I can't say that I feel any different at all.  I think I must be a freak as everyone else seems to feel much better.  Maybe I was expecting too much, ie the stomach of a super model instead of a sumo wrestler afterwards.   

Malini.  On the subject of epilators.  I bought one but don't really use it much.  I find it takes ages and then I still notice that it has missed hairs.  

Malini and Kate.  Sorry you are both feelng so down.

Kate.  I can imagine how you are feeling.  I have been in my job 12 years and woudl love redundancy.  However, if it actually happened I would be terrified and sad.  I am sure you will get something new.

Pam.  I am so sorry you are going through this.  I remember feeling exactly like you - numb.  I don't think I ever did cry after my last MC.  I'm afraid the bleeding can go on for quite a while.


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies 

Mir i sobbed my little heart out last night hunny    Still feel scared and a bit shaky this morning too though that may be an after effect of too many bacardi breezers   

Nix hey stranger where you been?  I couldnt possibly stay at home and get any fatter hun i wouldnt be able to get through the door if i put any more fat on my ****.  

Kara so sorry ur cycle has been cancelled hunny    i cant offer any advice im afraid as i only ever did 2 cycles with my own eggs both same protocol  

Tracey oooo hun you are one brave lady   my bum is exit only  

Hi zuri. beachy and everyone


----------



## Miranda7

I didn't enjoy mine either Tracey - I suspect I have diverticulitis, where you get a pocket of knotty colon, and the water just got stuck against it, making it really painful. Plus I thought the water really hot, and she told me it wasn't.. she said she'd never had the response I had!

But having said that it did clear me out, which was a relief.

Awww, Kate - crying's good for you! Sometimes. Quite cathartic, I think. You'll stay in touch with the best of em, you really will. x


----------



## shortie66

I do hope so mir, think i will have to take lewis down once i have left and let him pee up all the shelves  

I really should start the ironing, but im sat at the kitchen table in dressing gown drinking coffee and feeling posting on here instead   Oh well i'll have plenty of time to do the ironing soon


----------



## popsi

big   to you all.. sorry not great posting at the moment still quite sore and sitting at laptop not best for me right now xxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi Popsi.  Poor you.  Did the op go OK?  Not long until panel now.  I bet you are excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## popsi

hi Tracy... yes the op went ok, slightly more complicated than it should have been (2.5 hrs instead of 30 mins !!) so very sore, but the demon gallbladder has now gone !! yes panel is in 17 sleeps lol(not that i am counting !) we had our form yesterday to check through its our full assessment and its 20 pages about us, i have to say i     so much reading it as it was fantastic, i cant believe how much our social worker know us !! xx hope your ok and have a good day xxx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

i was put on this dose due to previous response and we need more eggs to go to blast. my amh went from 9.2 to 11.4 yeah thats right it went up

i have never really responsed to my age or fsh/amh levels

on my day 8 scan i have 5 follies on the right and 1 on the left yet only 2 went on to grow fro this. i disagree that given too much drugs would cause 2 decent follies as it makes no sense, high doses are use to recuit and then dose is dropped if you have recuited well this didn't happen

another question

i tried short protocol yet this was abandoned at baseline as my lining was thin, could the pill cause this?i was on it for 6 weeks

these are all thing i need to go over with my clinic


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

Kate- Have texted you lovely  

Malini- A hug for you hun  

Pops- Hope you're ok today hun.  

Hi Beachy  

Sarah-   for you sweetie  

Mira- Hi lovely  

Pma- I am SO sorry hun  

Love and    to Donkey, Driver, Sam, Fishy, Purps, Tracey, Missy, Almond, Suzie, LW, Steph, Laura, Karen, Lucy, LJ, Kara, Nix, Nikki, AnnaofC, Anna, Ally, Pix, Jersey, Zuri, Claire

Sorry if I've missed anyone  

Hope everyone is ok today.?

We have the boys this weekend but it's raining so hard here I doubt we'll do much.
Jason starts his new temporary contract work on Monday so gonna have a massive cooking day tomorrow and freeze lots of meals for the week - never done it before actually but as we're car sharing we'll be in about 6.45 every evening so wanted to be a bit organised     

Charlie is doing well, he's a little scamp with a bloody obsession for biting me and now his teeth are getting bigger it REALLY hurts!!

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## lainey-lou

Hi Girls

Tracy - you are not alone, I had a colonic and didn't enjoy it either.  Didn't like seeing my waste products being expelled along the clear tube - she took great pleasure in pointing it out to me    Also, found it a bit painful as when they put the water in it is a really weird sensation and a couple of times I started sweating and thought I was about to explode.  Wouldn't do it again but worth a try I suppose.

Popsi - get well soon  

Kate - I am sure you have made the right decision.  You are bound to be nervous but you wouldn't have asked for redundancy if you were happy.  

Hi Anne - good luck to Jase for Monday  

Pam - I am so sorry hun.  I know what it is like to be on that rollercoaster.  I have had good and bad outcomes and neither were particularly pleasant - it is like a form of torture.  Take care of yourself and rest up  

Pix -   for you too.  Hope you're ok.

Claire - hope you got some good fertilisation and division   

Mira - good luck with the new job.  I am sure you will find a way to manage, even if the money is c*ap.

Hi to everyone else.

L x


----------



## Miranda7

kara76 said:


> hiya all
> 
> i was put on this dose due to previous response and we need more eggs to go to blast. my amh went from 9.2 to 11.4 yeah thats right it went up
> 
> i have never really responsed to my age or fsh/amh levels
> 
> on my day 8 scan i have 5 follies on the right and 1 on the left yet only 2 went on to grow fro this. i disagree that given too much drugs would cause 2 decent follies as it makes no sense, high doses are use to recuit and then dose is dropped if you have recuited well this didn't happen
> 
> another question
> 
> i tried short protocol yet this was abandoned at baseline as my lining was thin, could the pill cause this?i was on it for 6 weeks
> 
> these are all thing i need to go over with my clinic


Kara, firstly your lining at baseline SHOULD be thin! That's what they're looking for - then it fattens up after you take the stims.

Secondly, a slow cook often means your follicles that are there on the baseline scan - antrals - all have a chance to grow at the same rate. If you blast them with a high dose it can force the front runners to get too big too soon. I think you could do with a Clomid/letrozole flare protocol to recruit more follies - does your clinic offer this?


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls (morning  !)

Pam: I am so sorry honey - I can't even imagine what you are going through. Sending you the warmest virtual   

Kate: Huge    for you honey. Didn't you say you'd been there for a long time so I hope your redundancy pay will be good enough to keep you going until you find a better place. We all try and stick to what we've got due to the current climate but life is too short, you've made the right decision, I wish I was as brave as you!   

Malini:    We all know the feeling - look after yourself. 

Zuri: Are you still in the UK?  

Miranda: Thanks for the info. Letrozol protocol is hit and miss like any other protocol I guess. I was put off after Anne's experience but everyone is different maybe I should give it a go.   My priority is to get that fibroid op out the way ASAP and then prof T said I can cycle 2 months after the op so we are looking at September/October at the earliest. My chinese doc told me yesterday that I can't keep having IVF as it's not good making my already tired ovaries run the marathon! I said to her, "OK then get me pregnant naturally and I won't do any more IVF's"   Poor lady! She said I need to work hard for that - how, i wish I knew?? Cos I peed her off she gave me the most disgusting herbs ever this week - beatch!  

Anne: Ikkle Charlie is not that innocent then? Naughty ikkle one! Confessions, I am scared of cats and dogs!   I know it's funny but i was traumatised when I was a child cos once I saw a mummy cat killing her new born babies and I was only about 10 then.   Scared of dogs cos we have so many strays in Turkey. It is not as bad now but when I was a kid they'd chase us every morning on the way to the school and I'd absolutely poo my pants.  

Ally: I hope you are having a lovely time honey.  

Purps: You ok chick?  

LW: Not sure if you received my email?  

Tracey: Hmm your experince doesn't sound very couraging! I am even more   now!  

Lainey: Your ** quiz made me laugh! 2 boys my  ! Hope all is well honey.  

I posted a picture on ** from our recent FF meeting in London. Have a look - there is Ally, me, Anne, Suzie & Ali in that picture - everyone looks lovely and happy (ish)!

AF arrived in full force!   It's one of the heaviest it's ever been   I had to get up 5 times last night to chek up on things as I didn't want DH to think someone snuck in and killed me during my sleep!   Sorry TMI!  

We'll finally go and see the film Angels and Demons tonight - have a lovely weekend everyone.

Pix xx


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Kara hon - I'm totally confused with what your clinic is doing? Cycle abandoned at baseline because the lining was too thin  I thought it was SUPPOSED to be thin at that point  And yes, I think the pill is used to d/r and thin the lining (pls correct me if I'm wrong girls). If they didn't want it to be that thin, why did they keep you on the pill for 6 whole weeks?!  It all seems a bit disorganised unless I'm missing something  Have you thought about changing clinics at all hon?

Hi Anne - sorry Charlie keeps biting you! Aren't you feeding him?  Good luck with keeping the boys entertained when the weather's so rubbish!



slycett said:


> Tracey oooo hun you are one brave lady  my bum is exit only


    Hi Kate -    sorry you were so upset yesterday but I bet you this turns out to be the best decision you ever made    . How's yer hangover hon 

Hey Mir - long time no text  What's with Bob bashing himself all over the place? Poor thing, give him a big squishy  from me! How's the job going?

Hi Tracey! Sorry the colonic was so unpleasant 

Hey Pix how's trix? 


Pixie75 said:


> AF arrived in full force!  It's one of the heaviest it's ever been  I had to get up 5 times last night to chek up on things as I didn't want DH to think someone snuck in and killed me during my sleep!  Sorry TMI!


    I know that feeling!!!

Gotta go, am getting dirty looks from everyone cos I'm on the pooter instead of socialising!

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Pix- You crack me up love      
I know what you mean about being scared of cats....this little monster is scaring the sh!t out of me        
Enjoy the film and No snogging on that back row     


Hi Nix- Happy socialising  . Yep feeding him but I think he prefers my hands    

Butter wouldn't melt in his mouth at the moment as he's asleep and looking very cute  

xxxxx


----------



## Swinny

Hiya ladies

Just popping on quickly to let you know how I went on this morning. Well I've got 5 follies on my left ovary (largest being 14mm) and my lazy right ovary only has one at 8mm for the time being. all in all everything is looking good. Back on Monday morning for another scan.

Have a fab weekend girlies. I'm just off back home now for the school reunion...I'm quite nervous actually. 

Bye for now

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Sarah-  . Have a fab night


----------



## kara76

im a pleb and sorry for the typo my lining was too THICK to start stimms on short protocol , yep ive lost the plot over the last few days

i am asking for some fsh tests, AFC and a blood flow scan to check that my op in march hasn't effected the blood flow to my ovaries


----------



## H&amp;P

Afternoon all,

Pam - really sorry to read your news  

Sarah - good scan results, I am sending you follie growing vibes for the weekend. I went to a school reunion about 2 months ago (22 years since we left school), it was so funny, none of the girls looked any different but all the boys had turned into bald, fat men...... 

Kate - I took voluntary redundancy about 5 years ago (yep I was terrified and cried lots too), and now am so glad that I did and have not looked back since.  

I have been abandoned for the night, DH has gone over to S****horpe for a night out with a couple of school friends, his first drink for about 6 weeks so I am sure he will be drunk on about 2 pints   and have a huge hangover in the morning.  He has been at my side constantly for the last few weeks (can't believe it is 6 weeks tomorrow I broke my foot) and definitely deserves a night off for good behaviour   after running round after me and driving me everywhere constantly. He had a quick word with bubble & squeak before he left telling them to snuggle in tight (so sweet.   )

 to all.


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies  

Pam      I really hoped they were hanging on in there and it would be ok. I'm so sorry.   

Pixie nohut, yes I did get your e-mail, thanks. It's really nice to talk through the options and it's very difficult to know which protocol is best. I think I would still like to try the oestrogen priming one. How many days after you stopped the pill before your AF arrived? I'm trying to work out what dates I'd go. It looks like end of July is the best option. I have uni deadlines in Sept, two dissertations due in November and several exams in December so need to keep these months clear.

Great news Swinny! Come on follies!   

Miranda, having LOTS of problems with builders insurers. They claimed not have received my 4 emails with the claim details then they finally acknowledged after chasing them with 7 phone calls and said they had written to us on Tuesday. Guess what? No letter has arrived yet. So we have no formal acknowledgement so far of any flood, damage or claim and certainly no sign of settlement. I don't know what else I can do. If they won't answer emails and deny any receipt of a claim on the phone, what can I do? Sue the builder? The claim is 19k. Never insure with AXA.

Tracey, sorry to hear about your colonic. 

Malini and Kate      

Anne, great news that Charlie is so full or himself   What's happening with Jason's tribunal?

WazyCat     Hope that follie is growing well.  

Lainey, hope all is well  

Driver, where abouts do you live?

Hello everyone else  

Had planned to try to clean up some of the thick white dust covering the whole house today but ran out of steam as soon as I got up this morning. We've had another nightmare with the house build this week when we found that despite my anxieties about the family bathroom ceiling being too low at the beam for which I was assured there would be clearance of 7ft, there was still in fact only 5ft8 clearance as the joists they have just put in are higher and thicker than the plans. After another emergency meeting the beam will come out and the roof timbers cut thinner. Nightmare. This house is on about 8 different levels already so I appreciate it's not an easy task to do this extension but when you can see visually that there might be a height problem, there really is no excuse. I'm exhausted and the end is not in sight, nor is the kitchen for that matter. Back to the camping gas stove and microwave tonight...

Lightweight xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

LW - I live inbetween Leeds & Wakefield (East Ardsley), I work in Oughtibridge, Sheffield though (noticed you are South Yorkshire)


----------



## laurab

Hello team PR!

How are you all

Sorry not posted for ages.  Strugle to keep up with the busy thread and worrried I will post something completely inacurate!

We are all well, the chippers are nearly 6months now, only Beth is sleeping through so I'm still tired.

Pam - So sorry.  

Anne - Your puddy cat is SO cute I could just eat himup!

SArah - Wow your off again, must chat soon.  

Pix - So your of again soon? Your last ycle was amazing so hope thistime all goes as well but you get that much deserved BFP.

Driver - Good luck!

Sorry for all those I've missed, but wishing youall lots f love and luck.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Laura.  I can't believe it is six months since we were all worrying about you and now here you are with three gorgeous six month old babies.

I am sure nobody minds you coming on here just to update about yourself.  We don't expect you to have the time to keep up and do personals to everyone.  We just love to hear how you are getting on.

Sarah.  Good news on having a decent number of follies for a team PR member.   that your next scan is encouraging.  

Driver.  When is OTD, can't be far now.  I love the names bubble and squeek.  I know someone else whose embies were called cheese & pickle which I also loved.  She got a BFP so hopefully food related names are good luck.

I have my prostap jab on Friday so will be properly starting. I am now back to worrying about whether I should have had any immune testing (Dr Beer says that if you have had live births followed by successive miscarriages you are more likely to have immune issues). I have had all the clotting tests back from the NHS RMC and they are all normal, except one which is slightly raised but only indicates I should use baby aspirin.  I do have an option of having prednisone (sp?) as a precautionary measure but don't really want to take unnecessary steroids.  I just don't want to MC and have regrets.  The worrying about the right thing to do never ends does it.

On the positive side I have bought another flat belly diet book (I have spent more pounds than I ever lost on diet books!).  I have been on the 4 day jump start part of the diet for only two days and have lost 2lb already.  It is hard though,  DH is doing it with me and we both constantly wander round the house looking at food we can't eat!

I hope everyone has a good weekend.  I am glad that the forecast heavy rain doesn't seem to be here yet.

Tracey


----------



## LV.

Just marking the thread. Haven't had time to catch up properly but hopefully will later.

Hope Team PR is in fine Sunday fettle!

Catch you soon gorgeous gals

x


----------



## May74

Morning All,

*Driver* I day until OTD       good luck 

*LW* A house on 8 levels   I would love to see it - sounds interesting. Hope that you get the insurance sorted out soon 

*Swinny* good luck with your scan on Monday 

*Sammeee* trying to remember when your OTD is.. soon, good luck    

*Anne* glad that little Charlie is lively again... although maybe a little too lively   you are going to have to start wearing gloves  

*Pix* sorry AF came with such a vengance. I am going to cycle again in September I have decided so maybe we will be cycle buddies 

*Lainey-Lou* thanks for your message 

*Slycett* I am sure that your decision will end up being the right one, although can understand the stress. Maybe without the pressure of work you will get a natural BFP after a night of Bacardi Breezers  

*Miranda* thanks for your message  It is just so horrid to go through all the IVF and get a BFP then m/c I just so hope it means each time I am getting closer, but I cant help but think that I have now used my 1 in 3 chance of getting pregnant 

*Tracey* Glad that you are starting soon, is it too late to go and get some immune tests done, couldnt you go back to the Lister for them? all that effort to get a flat belly a month before its going to start becomming a fat one again for 9 months 

*Nix* Hope you had a nice time socialising and they managed to keep you away from the computer last night 

Thaks to everyone else that sent me messages, I cant see far back enough to name you all but I really appreciate it and it has been amazing support  

well not that I have been out yet but it looks like a fairly nice day out there. Today I am determined to get my life back on track and start doing some studying. Had a bit of a meltdown last night before DH went off to do a nightshift, I am so scared of being on my own when I start to m/c cos think I might freak out and sob hysterically ... just wish it would start  I am 5+2 weeks pregnant today, although obviously not but seeing has hcg was 33 2 days ago it must be 0 by now 

DH is due to inherita bit of money soon seeing as his Mum died a few months ago... all his life he has wanted a Harley and I have known it was coming. Well there is one he is desperate for now .. and I know he should get it, he wont have another opportunity to have the money probably....... but all I can think in my head is the number of IVF cycles it equates to. I know I am being unreasonable that we cant put our entire life on hold because of IVF but........................

Pam


----------



## purple72

Hello ladies!

Pam hunny, so sorry to hear your news! I've been thinking of you all week and hoping for a different outcome!!!

No advice on the HArley, except to say that your emotions are all over the place (justifiably) so whether you're being unresonable or not doesn't matter hunny! it's what you feel! And you're entitled to feel that way!

Kate so sorry about your job hunny!  But it will all work out m'dear!   

Anne so pleased for J and his temp position! must be a weight off your mind that he has something to focus on!!!

Pix sorry AF is being such a *****!!! I think you have some of mine! Mine's the lightest it's EVER been this month! making me fear that lining will be too thick at scan ! Hey ho, we'll see

Love and hugs to all you ladies! 

Thinking of you All

Sx


----------



## Miranda7

Let him have it, Pam. Then if you do need more cycles he can just sell it again! At least he'll have had that thrill for a while... and he can't take the baby on the boke, so it'd have to go anyway, if you get me!

Oh LW - your building project sounds such a nightmare! Why not call DIY SOS and see if they can do anything? I would!

Sarah - what a brill follie count! You go birdie!

xxzxxz


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies  

Well af is defo here so a 25 day cycle for me this month even though i did ov   

Pam - let him have his harley hunny, just not the one he wants    I know what you mean about the money side of things though i am the same with equating what we have to how many cycles it would do    Thinking of you sweetheart   

Hiya purps - hows u doin hun? Glad to see your cycle has started everything crossed for you sweetie  

Hello laura, tracey, driver, mir, anne, lucy, lightweight and everyone else. 

Sorry such a short post going round harvester for lunch and a hair of the dog    Got in about half 1 this morning i think, had a great night watching bootleg abba   Drinks were mega expensive 3 quid for a smirnoff ice, so we went to the offy and smuggled in a bottle of vodka bought 2 lemonades and a smirnoff ice and mixed it all together.  Cant remember a lot except recreating the scene from dirty dancing with my mate, when i ran and jumped in the air she caught me and p issed herself     Oh and we were peering through our neighbours window and scared their son and his mate half to death when we got home, must go and apologise in a bit  

Catch up later girlies im starving  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## May74

Kate- is this the same mate who p*ssed herself last time or do all your mates have incontinence problems   

What on earth where you doing peering through the neighbours window    you are lucky they didnt call the Police    sounds like you had fun though, its a long time since I got drunk tried not to for the month before treatment etc etc..... and now I can DH is on night   

Not sure if I would just end up sobbing anyway    re the bike he has seen a Harley Trike on e-bay, they are very rare and hardly ever on the market and he has become obsessed   I said if he gets it I will expect a pink tag diamond watch and a big diamond ring.... and thats just to start with, a BMW X3 would be nice too   

Pam


----------



## shortie66

Pam  yes hun its the same mate     Think i'd better explain that the neighbours window we were peering through are also friends of ours, it was his 50th birthday yesterday and mine and mates dh's had both been round there on the night getting drunk    In fact his missus was supposed to come with us last night but pulled out cos it clashed with his birthday


----------



## fluffy jumper

Pam. are you worried that you wil


PamLS said:


> Had a bit of a meltdown last night before DH went off to do a nightshift, I am so scared of being on my own when I start to m/c cos think I might freak out and sob hysterically ... just wish it would start  I am 5+2 weeks pregnant today, although obviously not but seeing has hcg was 33 2 days ago it must be 0 by now


when i had my last mc at the about the same point as you, maybe a little later, it was just like a normal period but went on for longer. I didn't get any bad cramping or more blood than a super towel could handle.

Welcome back Purps. I hope your light AF doesn't mean you will have lining probs. When do you have a baseline scan?

Kate. Sounds like you had a great night.

Anne. I hope little Charlie's biting calms down.


----------



## May74

*Tracey* Oh thanks for that it has reassured me, its the not knowing that is getting me, I just keep bursting into tears today... did you take any time off work? I just am not sure how to face going into work but at the same time i took 10 days sick to have the IVF as I didnt see why I should do it in my holiday again, and will prob do the same in September so not sure if I can go off sick again. My boss even rang the day after I told her and said she was just checking if i would be back on Wednesday for an important meeting and would I need a D&C and if so when.......... I cant believe she cares more about that its really upset me and made me feel like I have to go to work  not like I have a desk job though

sorry to go on..

Pam


----------



## fluffy jumper

yes I did go to work Pam.  To be honest, it took my mind off things.  I think if I had stayed at home I would be constantly thinking about it.  I think everyone is different but for me it was no worse (physically) than AF.
I can't believe that your boss is so unsympathetic.  Mine told me to talk time if I needed it - although she knows me so well she could be pretty sure I would come in.
As you say, it is not as if you have a desk job.


----------



## May74

Yeh I never go off sick, just not sure how I will be this week with pregnant women coming in with PV bleeding and babies and also really sad things, at the moment I am sobbing at the tv when its sad so how good am I gonna be running an arrest or trauma or breaking news to relatives- I will be sobbing more than them    will go in and see how I get on, am off tommorow anyway - thanks x


----------



## fluffy jumper

I didn't realise that you got pg women going to A&E. I think I must be niaive.
Big    for you.  Are you bleeding at the moment


----------



## May74

We get hundreds of pregnant women, they tend to panic every cough or cold and also if they fall they are really worried about the baby, plus lots and lots of pregnant women with urine infections and we also have loads and loads of PV bleeding in pregnancy that comes straight to A&E.

Oh plus teenagers who come saying whats wrong with them cos they havnt had a period for 3 months


----------



## May74

No not started bleeding, thats whats bugging me, I just want it to start it feels like a cloud over my head. Once it starts at least I will know what to expect, dont want it starting while I am rushing round at work


----------



## fluffy jumper

I would never have dreamt of going to A&E with pg worries.  I bet you want to   those teenagers.  
From memory I think my bleeding went away for about 4-5 days before it finally came back.  I do remember posting on here that I didn't think I would ever stop bleeding - but it was never particularly heavy.
Why why why is life so bloody unfair.
Night night.


----------



## May74

Night Tracy- thanks, the last week seems like a dream and I just feel so numb ... thanks for your reassurance


----------



## Kellois

Hello everyone!

I'm new to this thread, usually post on the Create Health thread. But I really could do with some advice from you all. As you can see from my signature I've been at Create since January, but with an AMH of 0.7 and fluctuating FSH, DH and I are stuggling our way through treatment. I don't get that many follies each month (a great month 4-5, usually 1-2 to begin with, and if left alone maybe, maybe one growing), but have never made it through EC in two cycles. 

I've got a follow up at the clinic this week following another unsuccessful natural cycle where I recruited a nice juicy follie but when I went for EC on day 11 (is that early?), it couldn't be retrieved (again). 

So I'm wondering where to go/what to do next? Create were quick to badge me a 'poor responder' and have refused any more stimulated cycles, which only leaves me with natural, or a donor egg which my DH doesn't want. After a loss of a twin pregnancy last year, we only wanted one embie put back anyway, so I'm not phased by the natural route, nor am I worried about not having huge numbers of eggs each cycle. But it would be nice if they were able to collect just one from time to time!

Sorry for this random list of questions (almost midnight, not really thinking straight), but having read your posts, you all seem to know a lot more than my clinic!! Ok, here goes: 

What do you all think of natural/controlled natural cycles?
Is there any way of recruiting more antral follies?
Are high dose drugs better than mild IVF for poor responders?
How common is it when no eggs are collected? Can different drug protocols help? Could this be the point of no return??
What clinics are sympathetic and experienced in poor responders? in UK? Overseas? 
I'm not currently taking any agnus castus, DHEA, wheatgrass - is it worth it?
Any positive stories about women like me going on to achieve BFP??


Any/all advice to a fellow PR welcome as I'm not really sure I know where to turn right now!

thanks in advance ladies,
KL


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi Kellois.
Sorry for your loss, I can't imagine losing a pregnancy after the magic 12 wks when you think all is OK.
Someone far more knowledgeable than me will be on sometime soon to give you some advice.  Quite a few PR's go to the Jinamed in Turkey as they are v good with poor responders.  
Many on this thread take DHEA and if you look back a few pages Sam posted the latest research on DHEA which looks promising.  I was taking 75mg per day and had no ill effects.  I have given it up now as I am doing DE.
Good luck and stay with team PR who will help you through this.

Tracey


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

KL, welcome to the thread. It sounds like you're in the right place. Sorry to hear about your failed cycles.   It sounds like you have an unsupportive clinic. I've not looked at a natural IVF cycle so can't really comment but have your clinic tried different protocols for you and did you respond better on any particular one? When you have had eggs collected, were they good quality? Lots of girls here are taking DHEA and there seems to be quite a lot of evidence now supporting its use. Have you thought about trying another clinic? There are a few girls here who have gone to the Jinemed in Istanbul and Miranda now has Bob and LauraB has triplets and although it didn't work for me last tx due to my rubbish egg quality and quantity, I had a much better experience than any UK clinic . Please don't give up, please stick around and you'll get plenty of support here.  

Pam, sounds like you should let him have it for 3 months and sell it when you get pg on your next cycle.  Hopefully he'll be bored of it by then. Really hope you're ok today considering.   Oh, and the house is only 2 storey, it's just that bizarrely the builders that did the previous extension 50 years ago felt the need to put steps up and down all over the place so none of the bedrooms are on the same level. This has caused a massive headache where we have taken the floor out for the extension as none of the ceiling height calculations have worked out. Something I thought our builder might have worked out as he was building but clearly not 

Kate, how's the head?  

Morning everyone else  

Lightweight xx


----------



## Malini

Good morning,

I have gratefully received your   and   this weekend, thank you!  I am a little better but sometimes the clouds come down and it feels too dark for words.  I know you all know.

Pam   I think of you all the time and wish for this nightmare to be one day a bad patch in a good life.  Not much comfort when you are in the middle of that wretched BAD patch.  We all care about you.

Anne - my Charlie likes to have a nibble at me too.  I think it is because he thinks I am mum now and I have been told to pinch the top of his ears b/c that's how a doggy mum would stop her pup - the same for cats?  I dunno but it is fun to have an excuse to touch his gorgeous ears.

Tracey - oh dear, sounds like the colonic was unpleasant.  Mine was but I did lose all the puffy bloat in my tummy so that made the humiliation worth it - sounds like it was less beneficial for you.  How disappointing.  Good luck for Friday.  

Sarah - Brill follies, you go girl!

Kate - your escapades make me  .  Well done you for living your life fully!!!!

To the newbies, welcome.  I am so confused by my own clinic and protocol options that I don't feel able to advise but hang out here with us and lots will become clearer.

LW - That house is causing you unbelieveable angst - to state the bloody obvious!!  When you feel able beckon us North and we'll tent up and scrub all that dust away.  I think it would do me good!

So many more of you to whom I want to   but I have to get my dog out for his walk (his potent farting is clouding the air in my living room TMI  ).

AF came this weekend, so think that explains the blues.  Had day 1 testing at ARGC (hate/love relationship continues):

FSH 8.2, LH 7.1, E2 182 and prolactin 232 - They think the E2 is too high to cycle and today I went back for another lot of bloods - E2 and progesterone, so we'll see if there is any change.

I know there are some who would love those numbers but keep in mind that I have had one embryo in 4 years of treatment, so I guess numbers mean very, very little really.

Do any of you have advice about lowering my E2?  I think I may take Ally's advice and visit her TCM man as my acu's herbs (little rabbit poo pills) don't seem to be doing much.

Appreciate any thoughts, but no pressure, as your hugs, care and kindness have already left me in your debt for my lifetime.

Hope it is somehow a Happy Monday for as many of you as possible.

Much love,
M xx

PS Mir, finish that book!!!! A little royalties would plug that salary gap a bit ..


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Hope everyone ok today

Pam-   

Kel- Welcome and sorry about all you've been through  

Mega busy so no time for personals as leaving at 2 to go and see Take That     

Bit stressed today cos me and Jason left the house at the same time so in one car and I can't remember if we closed the kitchen door (pretty sure we did !!) and worried that Holly/Oscar will get in and attack Charlie. I have just gone to go home to check - borrowing my bros cars and realised I left my F'ing keys at home.
Jason in training in new job so can't even get to him to get his keys.

I know the door will be shut and it's a bit of OCD kicking in     but I can't rest.

Think I've finally lost the plot     

Anne
xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

LW - feel much better thanks. Saw the gp and she said my lungs were clear and it sinus drip probably due to allergies. The horrible taste has gone, cough has nearly gone and I just have a snotty nose which clears up with piriton. Can't belive the problems you are having with your insurance co  

Pam -     You will start bleeding as soon as your levels drop to under 5. Make sure you have some strong painkillers to hang and a number to call if the bleeding is too heavy or the pain cannot be managed with painkillers. With my 1st natural mc at 6 weeks I was off for one week after I started bleeding. This is important work CANNOT classify any time off due to the mc as sick and therefore go on your sick record. Its classed as pregnancy related. Can't believe how insenstive your boss is! You should complain to HR. You do not need her piling on stress during a time like this. Totally out of order!  

Pix - sorry AF is so horrid   The hotel in turkey looks very swanky. DH has decided he wants to hire a villa so we can have a pool to ourselves..l. I've said fine as long as we go out for dinner every night and I don't have to cook! Looking at greece/spain now. 

Kate - you have taken a brave step, I'm sure its the right decision  

Malini - can't advise on your numbers  

Swinny - great news on the follies

Kelios - welcome. I'm sure someone will be able to advise you. 

Hi Anne, Purps, Nix, Tracey, Driver, Miranda, LadyV, karen, Anna, Almond and the rest of the team. 


My baseline is next Tuesday, not long to wait. I am a bit worried that my lining will not be thin enough (have been on the pill). Not booking the holiday until we know this cycle is definately going ahead.  I stop the pill on Monday night, so if I go ahead it means I'll be bleeding during my first stimming scan? Grim. 

Anyone used cetrotide? The injections arrive and look complicated...prefilled syringes + powder. 

Best get back to work 

Anna x


----------



## Overthemoon

Oh Anne hun, I'm sure it'll be fine and you did shut it. Hope you enjoy yourself at the concert  

Hello Malini, I hope the clouds have lifted enough for you to see your way today and the coming days are less dark.  

Anna, very glad to hear it, not long now   I used cetrotide and it's easier than mixing Menopur. Just inject the prefilled syringe into the powder vial, leave the needle in it whilst you agitate the vial, draw it back up and then swap needles over to inject. I found I was always itchy after cetrotide and had a small rash, not something I experienced with the stim drugs.  

An update from WazyCat in Istanbul- her follie was at 20mm yesterday although e2 is still low. She triggered last night and EC is tomorrow. Good luck WazyCat, praying for you it's the golden egg       

I can't believe the floor boards are going in today upstairs and downstairs they are knocking out the final interior walls so we will finally be able to see the space for the new master bedroom, bathrooms and the new open plan kitchen. Will update ** later. On the downside, we unsealed the old master bedroom (sealed up to prevent dust going in) only to find they've knocked out the brand new plaster on the newly plaster and painted walls. I'm beyond crying now. I just want it finished. At least it's distracting me from the pain of IF. I have avoided all family calls for the past 2 weeks as I can't cope with a conversation with them about how wonderful my sisters new baby is and do I like all the photos and other painful constant reminders of my IF. I wish I could share her joy but right now I'd prefer to be left alone much to my family's displeasure. 

Lightweight x x x


----------



## May74

Morning All,

*Anne* hope you have managed to calm down about the door, I am sure it is closed it is probably automatic but if the cats did meet- I am sure little Charlie will be fine cats in the big cat world dont generally just kill each other and little Charlies is so tiny I bet he can climb higher or find somewhere small to hide from them if they are hassling him- try not to panic 

*LW* the on-going saga of your house is really putting me off our new plans to stay put and do a loft conversion  it seems like a total nightmare and everyday something else is going wrong. When is all the work going to be finished?. I am sure your family must understand that it is a hard time for you, do they know about your IF?  

*Sobroody* thankyou so much for the information, that is really helpful. I need to go and get some pads but everytime I think of it I start  and out it off... cant put it off for much longer . I didnt know that about m/c not counting as being off sick, I will have to look thru the HR things and look into that more. I am sure if you have been on the pill your lining will be thin, mine has always been fine and the bleeding so light hardly any of it so dont worry too much about the scan with AF, I was on cetrotide the first time - its really easy dont worry it just has the water already in the syringe ready to go 

*Malini* thankyou so much for your lovely message. The black cloud thing is something I think we can all identify with, and the problem is the bloody thing descends when you least expect it and you feel like things are going better  . Your E2 doesnt sound that high to me, I am sure that it is within a normal range for the Lister, hope that it doesnt stop you cycling. Sorry I cant help with any useful advice on how to lower it 

*Kellois* did they try different protocols on you and different doses of stimming and d/reg drugs?

Pam


----------



## Little Me

LW- What a bloody nightmare for you hun      

Pam- Hi love, I know, I'm a freak - no wonder I've seen some grey hairs appearing with the amount of worrying I do  
How you doing?


----------



## May74

Oh I'm OK Anne, up and down and still just waiting for the bleeding to start. I e-mailed my tutor yesterday cos had an e-mail saying I hadnt submitted a draft of my assignment, I said to her sorry I hadnt done it and told her what happened. Dont think she believes me from her e-mail today ... last time I e-mailed her when i submitted my assignment in on wrong day the IVF was gonna be cancelled, last term my assignment was late because MIL died she probably thinks I am as low as it gets with the excuses for late work


----------



## Little Me

Pam, I hope she bloody well believes you and if she doesn't then she's a nasty old cow


----------



## Malini

Good grief Pam, you couldn't make it up if you tried - it is totally believable!!  Thanks for your nice note, appreciated.  

Anne, I have to walk back to my car three times a day to see that I have locked the door, and I always have!!!!  But I get the worry.

Well E2 has doubled, so seems it is racing away all by itself this month.  Progesterone is high too.  Don't know what to do?

The black clouds, LW, have lifted because my Charlie looks at me like I am the sun and the stars, and that helps so much.

M xxx


----------



## Little Me

Malini- If your progesterone is high doesn't that mean  you've ovulated? What is your prog result? Not sure about E2 though hun
xx


----------



## Malini

HI, Anne It is only 2.1, but they like it to be lower, so not ovulation high but not a good baseline according to the mystics at the ARGC.  This is their own little madness and not a universal measure although there is some evidence that high initial prog reduces chances of responding so they are being cautious b/c they are protecting my funds or protecting their stats or trying to find my 'good' month - probably a bit of all three.  Alas, my body is not hormonally balanced and I wish I knew why!!!!

M xxx


----------



## TryMeditate

Hello girls - and welcome to the newbies!

Just popping in very quickly to say hi - we are back from our lovely sunny holiday in the real world (bbblluuurrrgggghhh!), wish I could stay on holidays all the time - do you think that's what people who LIVE on the beach feel like?  We had a wonderful time, ate dessert, ice cream and drank every day - I've put on close to 3kgs in 2 weeks!!!! Awful, started detox today!!!

Well cycle day 45 or something, no sign of AF.  Yes, I did a HPT, and no sign of the mythical double blue line either   

Malini, sorry your hormones are not playing ball this month  

Has anyone heard from DimSum lately?

Hello to all the lovely girls. xxx 

Sam

Ps


----------



## TryMeditate

ps tracey - I read back a little bit, that clinic in surrey I saw about insulin resistance were a bit rubbish i think, I wouldn't bother going back to see them again. they had NO IDEA about poor responders, and the diet they give you is following the guidelines of a london doctor called dr clark, he's a diabetes dr who found that controlling his patients insulin through diet also controlled their weight, then wrote a book. It's the old Low carb \ low GI diet.  If it's for weight loss, and i wanted to try this again, I'd go straight to the london doctor.  

So sorry I don't have time for more personals, you know how you read back then there is no time left to write!


----------



## fishface

Keeping the thread  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Han72

Hi all

just a quickie as I haven't been able to read back, Malini hon, could this possibly be the clinic backing up what the acupuncturist had already spotted?  Maybe she was right after all....?

Love to all will try and catch up later, bit difficult with the parents here and all!!

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I started taking the pill last saturday (ie 9 days ago) and now have AF cramps and bleeding.  I am sure this is not normal.  Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## cupcake27

Hello newbie here..just popped over from the Lister Girls thread. I think I might be spending more time with you girls considering my situation…I am so upset and scared. This is my first IVF cycle, it feels like it’s already taking over my life  

I’m on day 10 stimms (450iu Menopur) + still one sniff morning, one sniff evening of Synarel. I had my second scan this morning and am still only showing one follie at 12mm (grown from 7mm on Thurs) and one tiny one not worth measuring. This is on my left ovary. Nothing happening at all on my right. My lining is 4.2mm.

I’m now being asked (in pitying tones) if I will go to to EC with one follie? I want to shout, “HOW DO I KNOW?”    and am feeling very scared that this is our only chance. Do women go to EC with only one follie? I keep hearing about women getting 15 follies and think surely, the odds are totally stacked against me with only one and who knows if there is even an egg in it? (ok, there could be one, maybe two but there could also be none…?)  I can’t imagine I would have any better results on another cycle as I’m already on max dosage Menopur. Or can they change protocol to try another route?

Has anyone here had experience of the one follie nightmare? Did you go to EC? What was the outcome? Grateful for any feedback….

My poor DP is being as supportive as he can (down the mobile and via email – we’re both at work) and trying to understand what’s going on

I am back for another scan on Thurs morning and have said that I want a chat with a consultant then too about my situation. Feel like I need some facts rather that various nurses pondering and rushing me out so they can get onto the next patient. I already hate it that I’m having to go through all this when it seems there are women everywhere “falling pregnant” naturally and almost to time (get married then oh look, she’s pregnant) sorry, feeling a bit low this afternoon!

Thanks..sorry for all the q's...feeling so confused xx


----------



## shortie66

Just a quick one from me ladies.  Have taken voluntary redunancy and should be gone by end of the week    Very emotional  at the mo sorry for no personals


----------



## fluffy jumper

Cupcake.  Sorry you are having to deal with this.  I had only two follies on both my cycles and did to to EC just because I felt I had invested so much emotional energy that I didn't want to give up.  However, I only had one egg from the two follies.  If money were no object I would tell you to go ahead with one follie and hope there is an egg as you only need one, but you do take a risk that they won't find one or it won't fert.  However, if you cancel you don't have to pay for the whole cost of treatment as the EC is the most expensive bit.  Then you can try again.
I think you should speak to your consultant and then make a decision.  As this is your first cycle you might find that on a different drug your presond differently.  Some ladies on this thread have gone on to get more eggs on subsequent cycles.
I am sure some of them will come on and say what they did differently.

Kate


----------



## H&amp;P

Just got our blood results & it's a   for us, don't know why I am crying as been bleeding so much since yesterday there was no way it could have been anything else... guess it's just that final nail in the coffin..... ah well follow up appointment to book and then I am betting we have a fight to see if they will let us have another go with my own eggs.....

Sorry for no personals.

x-x


----------



## shortie66

Driver so sorry sweetheart


----------



## popsi

just a quick one

cupcake.. sorry for your situation honey, i had 4 follicles and one egg on cycle one, and 2 follicles on cycle 2 but chose to abondon it myself ... others will be along to advise you honey just wanted to give  you a  

kate.. oh bless you, I would love to take voluntary redundancy, but i have been there 20 years and there is no sign of it coming (government got no money   hmm seem to have enough for bl00dy MP's !!!) but i know i would be very emotional if the chance came too  

tracy.. not sure about the bleeding honey, but it does strange things to us so probably normal xx

driver.. so sorry about your BFN xx

anne.. you did close the door, and even id you did not your little charlie will be just fine xx

nix.. hope your enjoying your parents hun x

malini, LW, mir, sam, fish, pam, and EVERYONE else xxxxx

i am doing ok, still sore but getting about more and more everyday just feeling really shattered all the time (but as everyone keeps telling me I had surgery 6 days ago and have 5 holes in my belly so what do i expect  ) patience is not my thing lol... well we go to panel 2 weeks tomorrow, our forms are all in and spoke to social worker for last time today to sort everything xx


----------



## Swinny

Well I had a fantastic night catching up with all of my old schoolies and yeah you were right the girls hadn’t changed a bit and the blokes were all grey and thinning on top hee hee!!! It was sooooo strange but really cool too, it was as though we’d all only seen each other the previous week. Nice to see that friendships always remain the same even after 20 years. Had a few cheeky red wines too, which I said I wasn’t going to but what the hell, for the last 3 cycles I was totally tee total and it didn’t work so what the hell!!

Had my scan this morning and my follies are growing nicely, I have 1 x17mm, 2 x16mm, 2 x15mm and a little baby 10mm one today. My lining is 8mm so that’s good too!!

Driver – I am so so sorry hun.

Laura – Hiya hun, yep I’m off and running again. How’s our little miracles?

Tracey – I am currently on Prednisolone as a precaution for immune problems. My consultant said that rather sending us for all of the mega expensive tests he’d simply prescribe it as a precaution as it won’t hurt to be on it.  I have to say that I haven’t noticed any side effects. I have been a little head achey but that’s to do with the Buserelin as opposed to the steroids I think. Wishing you all the luck in the world for this tx xxxx

Lightweight – Thanks …keep them positive vibes coming xxxx

Purple – good luck with this tx hun xxx

Kate – mad night out hey hun??

Pam   Your tutor sounds horrible, do you want to send team PR round to her  ?

Kellois – So sorry honey that’s awful. I have been taking DHEA for about 2 years on and off now and have noticed a big improvement in my egg quality. I take 50mg daily and haven’t had any side effects. Maybe consider starting taking that?? I would definitely consider moving clinics as it sounds like they aren’t very forward thinking. Whereabouts are you?? The Lister is a fab clinic for PR’s.

Malini – Thanks chick. Your E2 doesn’t sound that high, my old clinic like it to simply be less than 200 to cycle. Hope they sort things for you and you get going again xxx

Anna – good luck for tomorrow’s baseline scan xx

Anne – How’s the OCD? I am soooooo the same. I have to physically unplug my straightners every day so that I know that they are switched off!! 

Hello Cupcake – Yes they can go to EC with one follie. It only takes one matey. 

Popsi – hope you’re feeling better soon xx Good luck with the panel xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Wow LV you have got a lot going on at the moment.  Re the accu place, you have to do what is right for you and not worry about letting your boss down.  I am a fine one to give advice, but I would probably feel the same as you.  If you have always wanted to do the acu course thhen go on and do it.  Do you have to decide soon or can you leave the decision until the last minute?

Sarah. Thanks for the info on predisinolone.  I  think  CRM said they woudl prescribe it if I really wanted to.  I just can't decide.  I must admit, it is vanity that is putting me off, Dr Google said side effects could be weight gain around the middle - something I am constantly fighting and a 'moon face' whatever that is!  I know if I get pg I will be fat round the tummy anyway but that is a kind of fat I would welcome. 

Driver.  So sorry sweetie.

I emailed the clinic about my bleeding and they said don't worry about it.  Trouble is I over analyse things like this and it has made me wonder if there is something wrong with my body if I only had a period less than two weeks ago and now I have brown blood.  does that mean my body is hanging on to last months AF and that will prevent an embryo implanting properly.


----------



## Pixie75

Evening girls,

Just checking to see if anyone's heard from Steph lately? I hope everything is going/went well for her.  

Sorry I didn't get chance to post  much today cos of work  

Lots of   for those who need them.

night night.

Pix xx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies 

Tracey - i think its just called breakthrough bleeding hunny, quite common when starting the pill, i've had it 3 times.  Understandable that you feel uneasy tho we are all     this is ur time hunny.  Now after 3........ 1, 2, 3 relax and breath out, now go sleep young lady      

Lucy - pm'd you hunny but as for the pink meringue i'd feign sickness   

Hey swinny - womb juice hunny, good for the soul.  Personally i cant stand it, but i believe a bit of what you fancy always does you good  

Popsi - take care hunny and rest up, hope you dont have long to wait    

Hi to everyone, nix, sam, swinny, anne, ally, ali, mallini, hazelnut, steph, almond, missy, juicy, laura, mira, my jd buddy beachy , my chocolate buddy lightweight  , purple, pixie, fishy, mag, pam, driver, deepblue, sobroody, jersey, annaofc, kellios, kazzie, and everyone else.  Sorry i have been so crap at personals, i do try and catch up when i can but tbh my head is all over the place at the mo, hopefully after friday i may get a good nights sleep and feel more human.  Feel like i have cried a river since friday, cannot sleep but feel so tired, think i need a couple of valium  

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies,

Driver so sorry for your news hunny  

Kate hugs big decision hunny, but I'm sure it's right for you x

Anne bet you did close the door   how was take that?

Tracey hunny, I'm sure the clinic are right hunny! This is your time  

Pam   

Hello to princess, sam, ali ally fishy ladyv, nix swinny, malini hazlenut mira, mags sobroody jersey, Anna kazzie,Lw, laura almond Steph and everyone else thinking of you all 

Sx


----------



## Jumanji

Just dropping in to say hi.  Bit busy at the moment but thinking of you all!


----------



## purple72

LJ don't work too hard hope the MS is settling! and hope posy's doing ok

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Driver- Oh hun, I am very sorry. Look after yourself   

Pops- hope the soreness is getting better  

Sarah- Hi Mrs OCD2!!!! ,SOOOO glad your scan went well babes  

Cupcake- Hi hun   I went ahead on 2nd TX with 1 follie and got 1 eggs- sadly it failed to fertilise again but thats the same as cycle 1 so I have poor por egg quality     

kate- Sorry hun about work   

Hi Gorgeous Pixibel    

purps- Hi chick - yep, the door was closed     

Love and kisses and   to all.


Had a fab night at Take That- they were bloody brilliant    
I throughly recommend em to anyone   

Everyone ok?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kellois

My Goodness, you PR girls are fast posters!!! Just looked in my hotmail account and have 37 notification of post emails.

Thanks for all your comments and advice. Have a consultation on Thursday so I'm definitely going to ask about DHEA. I'm a bit nervous about self-medicating so I'd at least like them to know what I'm thinking. And Im going to make an appointment at the Lister - any in particular I should speak to.

One of you kindly asked me about my MF, but I don't know what this is, sorry!

And I know many of you wanted to know the protocols I was on before, so here goes:
At Create they only do mild or natural IVF, so in Jan 09 I was on a short protocol which involved Buserelin, 150 Gonal F, then Cetrotide and HCG. However, this was abandoned after a week as I had one whopping 28mm follie (they called it a cyst) and only four/five other very small antral follicles. 
In Feb 09, only had two tiny antrals so they advised me to not go for stimming at all. 
Mar 09 I was changed to an Antagonist Protocol and though I only had 2 follies, went ahead with stims think this was 150Gonal F again, no Burserelin this time. Went for egg collection with one follie (in answer to Cupcake's query, we went ahead on the basis that we only needed one), but sadly at EC they couldn't get the egg. 
Apr 09 ovulated naturally too early (d9 or 10 I think)
May 09 went for natural IVF as I recruited a nice juicy follie on my own, but again at EC, couldn't get the egg. No longer any problem with my DH sperm, so wonder if completely natural gives you the same chances??

BTW - is EC usually done on day 11? Seems a bit early, no?

My clinic refused to give me more stimming after the abandoned antagonist protocol in Mar, which I felt at the time was a little premature (also didn't take too kindly to being told that my FSH was menopausal!). The consultant's view was that if there were very few antral follicles, there wasn't much point in going for higher/max doses. She said, _"if you were an exhausted runner on a treadmill the last thing you want is to up the speed and flog yourself, this is what you would be doing to your ovaries" _ Would you agree?

As you are so much more experienced at this than me, if you were in my shoes, what would you do?

Thanks, KL


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Just a quick one to say WazyCat got an egg in her single follie at the Jinemed this morning   Well done WazyCat, praying for succesful fertilisation today    

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

Hope everyone is doing well.

Driver: I’m so sorry to read your news – hope you are OK.  

Anne: You ikkle worrier! How was Jason’s first day at new job?  

LW: Have you murdered any of those builders/insurers yet   – I would have done it by now!   You are so patient. Hope things are looking better now. 

Purps: Sorry about the light AF but you are not starting this month are you? I’m sure your lining will be just fine for your scan next month honey. 

Pam:   

LadyV: Hope you got my PM. Only 2 weeks to go! Which protocol are you on? 

Popsi: Hope you feel better soon. 

Kate: Lots of   for you honey. Hope you are feeling a bit better today?

Malini: I know you are with a great clinic but would you not consider going somewhere else? I know they are maybe doing the right thing e.g. checking the hormone profile at the beginning of the month etc. but the waiting can’t be too good for us PR’S either? Just a thought, hope I didn’t depress you even more.   

Tracey: Good luck with DE cycle.   It’s impossible not to but try and not worry about things, I’m sure everything will be fine.

Sarah: Great scan result! You go girl!  

Sam: Welcome back! It sounds like you’ve had a lovely time. There is an article about secondary infertility in Grazia this week, have a read if you get chance.

Kellois: CD 11 for EC is not necessarily too early if the follicle is big enough e.g. 20mm. On my scond cycle last month I had an EC on day 11 and there was a good quality egg there.

Cupcake:  There are much more experienced girls here than me but I had 2 cycles and on both occasions I only had 2 follies to start with and ended up with 1 & 2 eggs. I feel lucky I had any eggs to be honest and responded to the treatments given my crap FSH & AMH.  

Hello and hugs to everyone else I've missed.

Nothing much to report from me. My incredibly heavy AF only lasted for 4 days – thank God! I would have been hospitalised if it had carried on longer than it did.  
V busy at work.   I had a meeting with MD’s yesterday. They asked me to be in charge of everyone rather than my own team. I was like "err no, not unless you promote me first and increase my salary!" – They are cleverly asking me to do the director's job but I can understand why they want that cos our director is useless turd!   He does chuff all and gets paid for doing nothing! 

Lots of love everyone.

Ps: well done wazycat!!   for fertilisation. 

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me

Yo Pix   
Jas got on really well actually thanks hun.
The cheek of your bosses eh trying to take the P out of our Pix, glad you told em where to get off


----------



## cdp

Hi all.

I've been offline for a few days so have only had time to scan read what I've missed. 
Our appointment on Friday was good news. 2 of the embies had divided into 2 cells and were a good grade, the other was in the process of dividing and there was an another that had fertilized late. Had the 2 good ones put back and asked for the others to be left to see what happens to them. The clinic called on Mon and both remaining embies had divided twice and stopped, so hopefully if these not so good ones can get this far we stand a good chance. Am now on tww, and bored. Have followed Zita Wests advice and have been on bed rest for a few days and now plan to take it easy.

DH had to take cat to the vet for her yearly jab and true to form she kicked off like a wild thing and that was only while having her nails cut by the vet. They had to put a blanket over her head, Bless.

Driver- I'm so sorry to hear about your news.   

Anne - How's little Charlie.

Hi to Nix, Anneofc, Pix, LW, Kate and everyone else.

Love Claire.x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Claire- Yep, my Holly cat (15) goes crazy when she has to go to the vets, she poos, wees and sometimes gets sick too bless her.
Charlie is a tinker! biting and playing mad. Have been trying to teach him the word "NO!" but he ain't having any of it   
he's really loving too bles him
great news on eggies


----------



## bella 64

Hi Girls
Im new on this thread. Could any of you answer my questions about FSH.

If you have High FSH and low AMH do they get less eggs? and is it harder to stims.
And the other thing is i wanted to know if you have a reasonable FSH and low AMH, is it easier for stims?

Sorry for the questions, im just not sure if there is much differnce.

Any info will be great thanks x


----------



## lucky_mum

Driver - so sorry hon - sending you huge 

Can't stop, so sorry for no more personals!

I'm fine - am now officially overdue (was due yesterday) and nothing much happening  - just got back from seeing consultant at hospital... last week head was engaged, but found out today that our naughty baby has wriggled it's way into "disengaged" although head is still facing down (which explains why I am extra uncomfortable today!) Was told it's highly unlikely anything will happen in the next few days, if nothing has happened I will have a stretch-and-sweep with the midwife on Monday, and am booked in for induction on Saturday 20th June. Guess it's just too comfy in there! 

I wasn't expecting that, but am fine about it now I've got my head around it, no point in getting impatient... am sure it will come when it's good and ready! 

Pix - thanks for asking after me! 

Lots of love to all 

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Steph- You must be a mind reader, was just wondering about you    
hang in there hun


----------



## Malini

Hi all,

Where's the sun? I need it back!!!

Driver -I am sorry.  

Nix -Yes, I hope you're right and the acu lady was all wise and I shouldn't have gone for bloods b/c next month is the magic month.

Sam - Lovely you had a good holiday!  Any thoughts on excess estrogen?  I have had night sweats again so I guess my body is really hormonally unhappy this month.

Kate - It is so emotional all this CHANGE!!! I feel for you, and hope you can just ride with it and not let it upset you too much.  Sounds like you are letting it all out.  Glad your reunion was fun.

Swinny - Yes E2 under 200 is okay with them I think; it is the leap from 182 to 316 in 24 hours that alarmed them.  No matter, I am feeling a bit blue atm and probably shouldn't cycle in a month when I am like that.  Hope you are ok.

Claire -  woohoo.  So pleased for you.  Hope the 2ww isn't too  .

Steph - so close, but still so far.  How chilled you sound though.  Well done.

Pix - But where?  That's my problem.  I have moved from Viveka to UCH to Hammersmith to the ARGC and feel like no one wants to help me (yes, get me pregnant - well not the UCH - but care about my health?).  I know how you feel about the Lister and I wasn't impressed the one time I went there, so where else do I go?  The Jin sounds promising but I struggle a little with the idea of being far from my own bed, and DH has very little holiday.  Having said that, I have been thinking about SF and Dr Givens as I have friends there and would like to be nearer home (am Cdn).  My head is a muddle.  Well done you for sticking up for yourself at work.  Employers are so cheeky, especially atm, and the last thing you need is more unrewarded stress!!  And no you didn't depress me - I love that you care to comment.

LV - Wow!  You make my life seem so slow lane.  I think you should do the acu course if that's what you want.  I have wasted time and my life being loyal and then become bitter b/c my efforts leave me where I don't want to be!

Lightweight - Hope you are winning the building war.

Anne - My dh is a massive Take That fan, me a little unsure, but I promised to go with him so we have tix for July at Wembley.  I'll think of you and get into the spirit of things.

Bella - welcome, I don't know the answers but I have low AMH and reasonable FSH but low numbers of eggs.  Some of the women here with higher FSH readings and lower AMH ones get more eggs than me.  I think the proof is in the stimming and a frustrating 'try and see' policy.  Sorry that's not helpful but I would say not to treat your 'numbers' like a gospel.  There is sooo much individual variation.

Kellois - There is loads in your post and I've got to dash so I'll p/u on the day 11 EC point.  My clinic expect EC to be a little earlier for women with lower egg reserves (something to do with the body working harder to get out that egg).  I have had 2 ECs and the first was day 10 and the second day 12, and the latter got me an egg that fert (but it was ICSI and the first was not), so I do wonder - like you - that if I could stim a little longer would I get a better cohort of mature eggs.  Unfortunately, my LH surges and the clinics were both worried about premature ovulation.  It is such a juggle.  I am philisophically inclined to Create's pov about stressing out eggs but atm am at a clinic that does the exact opposite and gives a huge dose of stims up front and then reduces the amount to coast the stimmer as long as possible.

 and   to you all.

Anyone heard from Ali?

M xxx


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girlies

Just a quick post as I'm at work. My PC at home went down last night after posting some piccies of my new Fur babies on ******** so can only pop on now at work until it's sorted.

Had another scan this morning and EC is going to be Friday so things have progressed much quicker than on my previous 2 cycles. All good news I'm hoping.

Tracey – I know exactly what you mean. To be honest I haven’t noticed any excessive weight gain with the steroids (mind you I’ve got a round belly at the best of times and a round face so maybes I wouldn’t even notice). It’s got to be something that you’re comfortable with hun, so have a good think about it. 

Kate – Yep looks like the womb juice did the trick for me as my little follies have grown loads over the weekend. Hope you are feeling brighter soon my darling xxxxxx

LV – The knickers sound fab, bet your other half thinks so too

Hello Purple, Mirra, Nix, So Broody, Lightweight, Pixie,

CDP – Well done you. Hopefully be joining you on the 2WW next week xx

Malini -    to help beat those blues

Steph – Hang in there kiddo. Get on the Raspberry leaf tea and eat a shed load of pineapple. Come on bubba we’re all dying to see you xxxxxx

Bye for now 
S xxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Anne G said:


> Had a fab night at Take That- they were bloody brilliant
> I throughly recommend em to anyone


Here here Anne!! They were!!


----------



## Little Me

Oh did you go Rachel too?
What did you think?
Who's your fave?


----------



## purple72

Hey all

Princess I'm starting this month    scan on 23rd yikes, but light as it is, it's still going so hopefully lining will be thin enough!!!

hello to all xxxxx

hugs

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Girls,
Just a thought.... I hope you don't mind me hanging around on here as I'm not having any more TX (well, not with my own eggs anyway) ?


----------



## Malini

Anne,

We'd close the thread if you left.  We need you, and if you find us at all good company and beneficial to your life then please, please stay put.

So pleased for Jason, and delighted that Charlie is naughty and thriving.  I think my Charlie thinks 'No' is his name.

M xxx


----------



## LV.

Good God Anne, you can't go anywhere!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Bless you both- you know how I worry!!!
xxxxx


----------



## popsi

anne if you go .. i will have to also, and i know i am not as good a FF as you are honey but i still feel i belong here xx


----------



## Rachel

Anne G said:


> Oh did you go Rachel too?
> What did you think?
> Who's your fave?


I quite like them all but Gary is my fave! I thought it was fantastic! when the elephant appeared I was blown away and it just got better and better! I had no voice left by the end from shouting and singing!! Think my dh thought I'd gone mad!! Where did you park? I didn't realise you would need to book parking and we ended up in a pub carpark for £10 about half anf hours walk away!! But the walk was better than sitting in the queues at the arena! A fab night


----------



## AoC

Anne, dearest, I may be a newbie and a lurker, but even I know you're part of the heart and soul of the thread...


----------



## bella 64

Hi Malini
Thankyou for your reply about FSH.Any info helps 
I never got that much


----------



## mag108

Hi Ladies
sorry I havent been writing much, I have been on reading posts, just looking.Plus spending hours online looking for that holiday (the one thats dead cheap, we cant afford alot, but totally perfect too!)

Have been in ok form, dripping bad moods one day ok next day not. Basically, last week was about coping with it not working and this week seems to be about the poo-ness of it all! 

Have had some smashing nites out though and have loved the steady drip drip of rosé into my gob!

LW: I cant quite believe all that you have had going on, I really hope it all ends soon and you can have a lovely rest in your lovely house.

Anne delighted that Jas has a a job! You HAVE to stay, you are our regular, 'how is everyone today' woman!........and much much more!

Kate: My gosh, I am so sorry hun, whats happened?

DRIVER225 - I am so sorry, driver, please take good care. 

LadyV- lovely to see you back on and to hear your news.....and exciting to be going off to Turkey!

PamLS: Hope you are doing ok, you've had too rough a time. lots of wine and chocs and hugs.

Cupcake.  so sorry you are having to deal with this. and I can understand how you must be feeling upset. there is time still for other follies to grow and there are good results with small numbers of eggs. Like others have/will say, there are other protocols to try, if things dont work out this cycle, there are people on here with far more knowledge and exp than I and I am sure they will help....Wishing you al the best for thursday... 

Sarah: What good news on your follies!, and you sound in really good form too, good for you! Cant believe EC for Friday! Sending you so much positive vibes for it all....

Claire: delighted, all sounds like its gone well! Good luck hun!

Sam - Glad that had a good holiday! 

Sorry no more persos....xxxto Malini, Steph (So excited), Pix, Purps, So broody, AnneofC, Kellois, lainey, WW, Nix, Miranda, and everyone else

XXXMAG


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anne. I cant believe you even considered the possibility that we wouldn't still want you even though you are no longer having tx. We all love you, you can never leave us.  Oh, unless at any time you feel that FF is not allowing you to move on from obsessing constantly about IF.  We want whatever is best for you.

Kellois.  If you stay on this thread you will have to change your settings so you don't get any email everytime there is post.  Otherwise your hotmail will fill up in seconds. 

Nothing really to report from me. Still got bleeding but not like normal AF, just brown and with stringy bits (sorry TMI).  Trying not to imaigne what it might mean when I expect it is an unknown.  a DE cycle feels very odd, feeling like you are an old hand at IVF but not having a clue what is going to happen in a donor cycle.  It will be very odd the week before EC but not stimming. 

Sorry for no more personals.  Just watching Embarassing Bodies (taped) and can't concentrate on both.


----------



## mag108

...sorry ladies I forgot to ask....I have a followup phone cons with Jaya on Thurs. I am guessing she is going to say to me to get NK cell test (but is so prohibitively expensive).....I read on here that some of you are on prednisolone, and Sarah is on that as a precaution. What do you ladies think, should I go for NK cells testing (2 m/cs at 9-11wks) 1 failed IVF. Should I ask to go on Prednisolone?xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi mag.  How old are you?  Is it likely that your age is the most likely thing to be causing the MC?  I was told that it is not uncommon to have 2 mc in a row if you are over 40.  I don't know whether you should get immunes investigated.  As you say it is expensive and you could just take predisilone as a precaution but if you did have more serious immune issues then maybe predisilone wouldn't be enough.  If you can afford it I would have a consultation with someone like Dr Gorgy or ******* to discuss the possibilities then make your own decision.
Have you read 'Is your body baby friendly'  I am not sure if I woudl recomend it or not, it certainly gives you even more things to worry about, but if you do recognise yourself when reading the book and it helps you then maybe it is worth it.
Sorry, I am not sure that i am helping you.


----------



## Donkey

Evening lovelies

Sorry I've been lurking for ages, I'm doing 12 hour days at school every day and I'm just pooped when i get home.  I do think of you all though and send massive  .

There were 2 main things I wanted to answer...
Malini in my experience I do believe that longer stimming gives more mature eggs.  On my first cycle i got to EC within 8 days but out of 13 follies only 5 eggs, the others were empty - 3 fertilised.  #2 I stimmed for about 11 days, 12 follies 6 eggs of which 4 died immediately and the other 2 were immature.  #3 I stimmed for 18!!!! days and had 15000 units of pregnyl (hcg) which also matures the eggs.  6 eggs, 5 fertilised and were good.  I asked about premature ovulation and they said as long as i continued to take the orgalutron as well as the stimms I couldn't ovulate.

Mag..immune issues.  I am convinced (from reading Dr Beer's book) that I have full blown immune issues but to what degree I don't know.  I do have raised ANAs.  This cycle I am having clexane, steriods and aspirin to try and help.  We did go and see Dr Gorgy and talked about full NK testing.  Yes the tests are expensive but we felt we could afford them.  What we can't afford to do is to treat NK issues fully.  So.... many, many immune issues can be treated with steriods etc and that is whta we are going to do.  hta's the point of putting ourselves through the tests if we can't afford to treat it?

Hope that helps you both  

Well the back fell off my tooth where I had root canal treatment years ago so I had to get an emergency appt yesterday as I had a big hole    YUCK.

So many of you are going through so much I admire your strength and tenacity.

Lots of love
Donkey xx


----------



## Tessie*

Hi,

I'm new to these pages and looking for some advise! 

Following on from 4 failed ICSI cycles, one of which was a BFP but I miscarried at 6 weeks, I managed to convice the consultant to run some tests to look at why things might not be working for us. We have produced top grade embryos everytime and are a text book treatment case with everything going as planned, which to me didn't make sense why our treatment wasn't working. 

I had a call today from a nurse confirming I had anticardiolipids. What was really helpful was that she couldn't tell me anymore than that and the consultant was looking at the best form of treatment for me. So now I have no idea what this means or how it impacts future treatments. I'm desperate to find out as much as I can but don't know where to start looking. Can anyone offer any advise?

T x


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie for me this morn! 

Anne Silly billy you're not going anywhere hunny we love ya too much! 

Steph, baby G is far too comfy bless, you're doing such a fab job he's not going anywhere!! Fingers crossed he decides to re-engage soon!  

Hiugs to all X


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

Sorry about my blip yesterday, here I am am back as usual!    you lot are so lovely I have to say. 

Had another weird panic again yesterday night ....felt like I was being strangled to death but it passed pretty quickly.

I keep thinking ..."what if I never become a mum" and it's a horrible feeling.

I'm ok though, just gotta get on with things haven't we eh !

How is everyone so far today?
xxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Morning anne, glad you got over your blip!  

I have that strangled feeling too! Anxiety I think! WE WILL BE MUMS!!!!

Must go as have teleconference and am bad at not listening when on here   

Love to all

Sx


----------



## purple72

Ladies as some of you know my DH is South african, just heard that his aunt and uncle were robbed last night, beaten up and tied up with cable ties all night until there son found them this morning, they have broken arms and cuts and bruises so have been taken to hospital!

What is the world coming too ladies? I'm glad they are still alive as guns are the weapon of choice in SA but my heart just aches for them! So sad not to be safe in your own home  

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Jesus Purps- WTFF is the world coming to indeed   
I am so sorry for them, they must have been petrified bells them
Thank God they were found


----------



## purple72

I know! It's coming to something when the best you can hope for is that they are alive!!

So glad DH has no plans to return there to live in the foreseeable future!!

Just feel awful for them and his family who live day by day with fear

Sx


----------



## popsi

morning ladies

purps.. thats horrible honey, i cant imaging being frightened in your own home, glad that they will be ok in time if fearful    sometimes makes us grateful for where we live, my Dad worked in South Africa for years and he said its a different world out there xx love to you and your family

anne.. morning hun, glad your feeling more yourself today, i have the choking panic attack feelings too since tx think its another one of the things docs dont tell you about xx

love to everyone else, no more time for personals i am off out for a short walk to the park today, 1st time i have been out  walking but need to start building strength back up now x

please believe we will all be mummies one day, we may all find different ways of getting there, but that does not make us any different to any other mum in the world, and we will all be wonderful to as we will appreciate every second of the day what we have is so precious xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Purple - sorry to hear about your DH's aunt & uncle  , we have friends from SA (live in London now) and their sister was held up at gunpoint while her house was burgled last year, they have now also come to live in the UK as she could not get past what had happened to them. It must be horrible to not feel safe in your own home.  

Anne - you can't go anywhere (unless you feel you need to ), I know I'm a newbie to this thread too but love reading your stories.


----------



## purple72

Thanks ladies, it just shakes you up, his aunt and uncle live up north in a quite remote area and so are more at risk of these things, thankfully Dh's parents and sisters live in PE in a much more urban area, but all the same my Dh when he was young woke to a girl being raped in their front garden, DH and his dad ran out and beat the guys black and blue till the police arrived but I'm so glad from a selfish point of view that we live here! for all it's faults UK is such a safe place in comparison!

Popsi hunny enjoy your walk sweetie, but wrap up, it's cold out there!  

Driver how are you doing hunny?

Sx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Oh my goodness Purps, that's so awful. I'm terribly sorry, hugs to you both and your family  

Anne, you can't leave us, we need you!  

Great follie news Swinny, keep up the good work  

Driver, hope you're ok   

Quick update from Wazycat - her little egg has fertilised and ET is scheduled for tomorrow, fantastic news Wazy   

Hello Tessie, sorry, can't advise on immune issues but  there are other lovely ladies here who might be able to help.

Donkey - ouch, a painful tooth on top of everything else.

Mags, sorry, not able to help there either. Hope you're bearing up.  

Hello AnnaSausage, are you ok? Lovely to see you back on here yesterday.  

Tracey, wow, it's happening quickly, you'll be PUPO so soon  

Steph, waiting on the edge of my seat for your delivery news  

Malini, Charlie aka No sounds totally adorable. How do you get anything else done?

LV, did get your e-mail thanks, Been very very hectic here the past couple of days but do have a comment about your OCP question, will email you back shortly.

Pixie, hope you're ok hun. Will we be cycling almost together again? I'll be on the oestrogen pill 6-20th July approx so would start stims around 26th July if AF behaves. Kazzie, when will you cycle again?

Anna(Broody), hope it has all cleared up by now and you're feeling fit and healthy. 

Kate my little chocoholic, you're a very brave person, hope to see you and Lewis the lab soon.  

Hello to everyone else  

All is ok here, the floors are in upstairs and the stud walls are up for the bathrooms. All the internal walls have now gone so we finally have an open plan kitchen. They are just removing the end wall for the folding doors. I've finished the bathroom and kitchen designs for now. We've spent months looking and finally we're ordering the windows, doors, bathroom & kitchen furniture, lights, worktops and tiles. It's quite exhausting. And the insurance company have finally decided that they need to send out an assessor to see the damage, almost a month after the flood. No dates arranged yet but seeing as half of the house has been demolished where the flood was and all the rotting rugs, bedding and curtains have been removed, I hope we don't have problems proving the damage. The ceiling is still missing downstairs and the bedrooms and hallway are still badly water stained so that should give them a clue. And company work, well it's just not happening   Good job the boss is too tired to reprimand myself  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Malini

Thanks for your thoughts Donkey, much appreciated.  Good luck with that tooth.

Purple - That's awful. Hope they can heal physically and mentally asap. Your poor dh must be beside himself. So sorry that violence is still an everyday reality.

Anne - See you need to be here b/c your little honest story about what seems to me to be a type of panic attack made me feel better about the ones I have, lately once a day. Thank you for sharing, and I hope you feel better all day today.

You're welcome Bella.

Have a good walk Popsi.

Sorry Tessie, I don't really understand the whole immunes spiel but I think there is a specific thread somewhere on FF for this, and the ARGC women tend to know loads as that clinic specializes in these issues, as does Notts Care.

Ta LW, you're right he is my little timewaster. I love him to bits despite the burping, farting, messy boy that he can be! Your house is moving along now. I have had two insurance assessments - flat roof leak and burglary - and both times the assessor was fabulously sympathetic. Fingers crossed yours is too!

Much love to you all 

M xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies 

Just a quick drop in from me to say hi to everyone 

Try and catch up later


----------



## H&amp;P

LW & Purple - I am doing ok, thanks for asking, back at work since yesterday (though as you can tell from this it isn't curbing my FF addiction  ), I can still burst into tears at the drop of a hat (usually in those quiet moments when my brain has time to remember, getting used to crying in the shower....) we have our follow up appointment booked for 23rd June, so quite quick as we managed to get a cancellation. Need to find out the price difference between Self Funded and Private treatment as I can't wait until January for my next go, or will start looking at other clinics (maybe Jimmy's or Care Sheffield or maybe Lister, though I am not sure how many trips you have to do if you get treated in London, do you have to stay down there while you are stimming etc?), and in the meantinme I will be buying some OV test sticks and getting back onto the  .

LW - it's good to hear things are starting moving along on the house front.


----------



## popsi

purps.. cold !!! its really lovely here the sun is shining and its quite warm  .. the stroll was lovely but shattered now lol x

lw.. glad you seem to be getting somewhere with your house honey, i expect its going really slow for you but you will get there x

malini.. your little charlie sounds adorable, i love dogs, mine is so funny she thinks she is tiny and climbs on your lap for a cuddle.. not the best when i have just had surgery and she is an 8 year old golden retriever !! LOL 

kate.. morning hun how are you xxx

driver .. hello xx


----------



## Little Me

LW- Glad the house is getting there lovely  

Hi Pops- have a lovely walk and just be careful  

Driver- Hun, glad to see you're thinking positve..........obviously not the crying part   but the    part   . Brave lady  

malini- Sorry you've been feeling panicky hunny, really not nice are they. I literally have to tell myself to breath nice and slow and think of a happy time - it does help  

Kate- Hi lovely   

Donkey- Sorry about poorly tooth


----------



## AoC

Thanks LW.    I'm glad your house is coming together now - hope the assessor plays ball.  I'm okay, just a bit preoccupied and withdrawn - it's our follow up tomorrow, and I don't feel ready for that or for anything else to do with tx.

I think I'm just having a big sulk.  

Purps, that's awful.  I hope they make a quick recovery and the trauma doesn't affect them too much.  Just awful.

WTG, Wazy!  

 Everyone.


----------



## Little Me

Hi Anna   hope all is ok tomorrow


----------



## Pixie75

Hello ladies,

Sorry I’m not up to date with everyone’s news properly but;

Purps: That’s an awful thing to happen to your DH’s poor relatives and to anyone really. How scary! I’m so sorry honey.    I sometime feel I am so hung up in my own world, mainly IF, I don’t even consider what horrible things are happening in the world.   The news like this really does put me off -  is it really worth me trying so hard to bring a child in this world!  

Anne: You silly ikkle one!   You are going nowhere! Well, even if you disappear from the thread I have your email address and mobile number so I’ll carry on stalking you.   

Malini: I have lots of ideas but no solutions.   I know exactly what you mean honey – sorry if I made you feel even worse.    

Claire: Hope 2ww is not driving you crazy. 

Lots of love & hugs to everyone else I haven’t mentioned.

Ps: How annoying is this tube strike by the way! It took me an hour longer to get to work today and I'm not looking forward to travelling back home tonight.   

Pix


----------



## purple72

princess hunny of course it is worth bringing some good people into this world, look at how thoughtful and kind everyone has been about my ~DH's aunt and uncle and none of you ladies even know my DH let alone his family!! See how many nice people there are!

And you as a princess will have lovely princessess and prince's and with you as a mummy they will be an invaluable edition to what (thankfully only sometimes) is a messed up world!


----------



## Swinny

Afternoon ladies

Anne - you silly billy you aint going anywhere xxx

Sorry for lack of personals but I'm at work so just bobbing on. 

Driver, Malini, Purple - think all three of you need a big   so there it is xxxxx

LW & Anne - Just got a text off Wazycat, how fabulous is that news!! Got a good feeling about it for her xx

Hello pix, Popsi, kate, tessie, Donkey, Mag108 and anybody that i've missed xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Pix & Sarah -


----------



## fluffy jumper

Purple.  How awful.  It is hard to believe how evil people can be.

Anne.  YOu will be a mummy one day.  I remember reading somewhere that these days there is always a way.  It might not always be the way you originally thought but somehow you will be a Mummy one day.
I hope I am not going to upset you by saying this, but although it is no time since your failed tx, don't leave any decisions too long at your age.  I just remember how quickly I went from 41 to 43 and now I will be 44 if this tx is successful and I actually have a baby.  Sorry if I have spoken out of turn.   

Fab news for Wazycat

Popsi.  I am glad you are feeling well enough to get out for a walk.

Pixie.  Have your bosses come back and said they will give you loads of extra money and a promotion to take on the extra work!?

Malini.  Sorry you are having panics almost every day, it must be awful.  

Donkey.  Good luck at the Dentist

AnnaofC.  I hope your follow up goes OK

I was on earlier and suddenly noticed our Finance Director was standing behind me staring over my shoulder as I was typing.  He even commented on the emoticons!


----------



## Ourturn

Tessie - I think its APS or Hughes Syndrome were your blood clots too quickly. The good news is that its the easiest cause of mc to treat (wish I had it rather than immune problems in a peverse way). Treatment is low weight mollecular heparin (to prevent clots) from a bfp and baby aspirin+ to thin the blood. Heparin does not cross the placenta so its safe for the baby. 

LW - feeling much better and cough has dissapeared! 

Hi everyone! 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Tracey- Not at all, I know what you mean love  
My plan was to see where we were October/November time (money providing of course) then go donor route
xxx


----------



## fishface

Afternoon Ladies,

Anne - you aint going anywhere hun, i'm not doing t'x either and i'm still lurking  

Popsi - glad you enjoyed the walk, were you trying to burn off those chocolates  

Purps - how horrid, your DH must have been so upset to hear that. I hope they are ok  

Tracey - are you getting excited hun, i'm so pleased you haven't had to wait long  

Steph - we're all waiting for baby G, its sooooo exciting  

Princess Pix - you should be being driven around in a chauffeured car  

Donkey - what's the latest with you hun  

Driver  

Kate - missing you being on all the time  


Now i can't remember anything else


----------



## popsi

fish. . how are you honey, if i was trying to burn of the chocolate i ate yesterday i would need to walk for a month LOL !! but it all helps i guess, got a mountain of paper work to do this afternoon for my business so i am thinking chocolate may help with that   ... i making up for not having any for 8 weeks lol

pix.. bet its a nightmare without tubes hun x

tracey... hope your ok, cant believe your boss caught you on here lol  

right i am thinking of starting paper work now, it may be a long think though lol


----------



## Little Me

Ladies.......question for you..............

Do I have a black or a white Iphone?


----------



## Pixie75

Purps: Thanks honey but I’m sure you know what I mean.

Tracey: Funnily enough no! It’s so annoying though cos they think it would be OK for me to do everything while our useless director sits on his ass and does nothing and when I confronted the MD’s about it they said they don’t know how to reprimand him!   How pathetic is that?  

Fish: Wouldn’t that be lovely!   Behave woman!

Popsi: Good luck with the paper work.

Anne: I love black!  

Girls, I’ve emailed the Jin to ask why both my cycles might have failed and was there anything I can get checked out before going ahead with another cycle . They emailed me a list of blood tests that can be done to check certain areas but the list is MASSIVE! Do any of you know what these things are by any chance? I think I think I know what MTHFR stands for  

•    HLA A, B, C, DR 
•    PRA 
•    NK CELL (CD19, 56)
•    ACA IgG IgM
•    LAC (Lupus)
•    Factor V Leiden
•    MTHFR 
•    Protein C
•    Protein S 
•    Antithrombin III 
•    PT
•    aPTT
•    T3
•    T4
•    TSH
•    Anti TPO
•    Anti Thyroglobulin
•    Homocysteine 
•    ANA


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne- black

Pixie - how many blood tests, I think I know what you think MTHFR stands for   or maybe that is just me, but I am sure it would be your response to how much all those blood tests would cost.


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - Lupus, Protein C/s, Factor V, anti thrombin are all blood clotting disorders which can effect implantation or cause miscarriage, nk cell are natural killer cells (immune issues), not sure about the others, but I'm sure I've had them. You can probably get the blood clotting tests and thyroid tests done for free through your gp or nhs consultant. 

Purps - so sorry about your relatives, sounds horrific! 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Hmmmm, I like black but I'm drawn to white..........


----------



## Pixie75

DRIVER225 said:


> Pixie - how many blood tests, I think I know what you think MTHFR stands for  or maybe that is just me, but I am sure it would be your response to how much all those blood tests would cost.


That's exactly what I was thinking Driver !   

Thanks Anna - I might chek this list with GP in that case and see what they can do. Do you think there will be any blood left in my system after all these tests? 

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Have both! Black for winter, white for summer! 

White might show up any scrapes or scuffs more? 

Pix - don't have all those tests on an empty stomach! I did and nearly passed out, lucky dh was there to prop me up!


----------



## Little Me

Q, WFT does MTHFR stand for?   

Anna-


----------



## Pixie75

Anne G said:


> Q, WFT does MTHFR stand for?


Driver will tell you Anne! I'm a lady I don't swear!  

Anna: Thanks, will do that.


----------



## H&amp;P

Sobroody - thats why I went for black, I can't wear white as always dirty within 2 seconds and I bet I would be the same with a phone  

Anne G - I can't swear either  , think 2 words.....what we all want to be.... followed by a swear word starting with F and ending in R..... got it?


----------



## Little Me

GOT YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Or short version..........MO FO


----------



## Ourturn

Pix - MTHFR stands for .....wait for it ....Methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase...a rare genetic defiiciency which can cause complications in pregnancy. Treatment is high dose folic acid + blood thinners. 

I tests -ative but I'm on high dose folic acid as a precaution.


----------



## alegria

Hi girls  

Pix - Not sure about all the others but T3, T4, TSH and Anti TPO are all related to your thyroid function and thyroid antibodies as an untreated thyroid problem can cause infertility and also early m/c. You can have it done through your GP. Good luck   I've had most of them done and for a couple of them you do need to be fasting and in all they collect quite a few vials....  

A big   to everyone else!

Alegria x


----------



## Little Me

had a black Iphone as all the white ones have gone  

Hi Alegs x


----------



## Kazzie40

hi girls sorry have been AWOL but have been quite ill since the treatment - was really bad last week - but felt it cleared up a bit but still not right so I gave in and went to the docs this morning as felt chest was tight and ear blocked and yep I have an ear and chest infection. I think the chest infection is clearing and the ear one is starting as it's started to hurt today. Still I have been given antiobiotics that should do the trick for both plus ear drops.

Sorry Purps about your aunt and uncle  

Pam - I was sorry to hear about your M/C  

Driver - Sorry about your BFN  

Pix - funny but I have been thinking about tests and immunes etc as well before I do another cycle. I think Sam or someone else mentioned the cheapest place to get it done ( and even then it ain't cheap!) I recognise some of the tests as part of thromphillia (Sp)
screening as I have a sutble blood clotting issue but also Joshua had quite a few of those tests as his complication after surgery was thrombosis which they couldn't get on top of. I also think of the same two words when presented with the MTHFR!  

So maybe Sam or whoever was kind enough to mention where to get all the immunes done at the cheapest price could let us know I would be grateful.

Pix, I think you may have explained some of the different protocols that the Jin use to LW, would you mind sending me a copy of that if you still have it as at the moment, my head is in a spin and don't really know what protocol to do next.

Anne, I know exactly what Tracey means, I was 40 when I started this IVF lark and OMG I am 42 in Nov and basically your chances with your own eggs significantly reduces towards 43 and it does seem to be the case with me as I have obviously gotten pregnant in the past naturally, can't now and my response has significantly reduced from 8 eggs last year to 1 this year. 

I hope you get pregnant naturally so you don't have to worry about any of that   

LV, good luck with your cycle as I think you are next, did you ask the Jin about the dosage of stims? then its our LW the month after.

Miranda - hope the job is going ok. I wanted to ask you about your protocol was it letrozole plus 300 iu of gonal f and 150iu of Menopur? 

Malini I have corresponded with Dr. Givens and she is absolutely fab. I am still thinking about the cetrotide before menses protocol with her. I hope you are able to find someone but suspect she could be the one to help you. Do you come from the USA?

As for the question to another cycle, my initial knee jerk reaction was to be tempted to cycle again in July, but the thought of going through it all again so soon just filled my heart with dread, so I have decided to leave it until September and try naturally in the mean time, I still wonder if I am making the right decision but the other thing  is I think I want to get my immunes tested and try to really look into what protocol might be best for me.

I don't what the rest of you think but I feel this time the BCP supressed me too much therefore only a few out of my antrals grew, do any of you girls think the pill supresses you too much too? 

Jinemed suggested the microdose but would want me to take the pill first which is the thing that puts me off this protocol. The other thing is Prof T said he would not want me to take the oestrogen the way the rest of you do because of me being obese (which is true and I didn't get offended) but what is the oestrogen meant to do for you?

I have also taken the step of having the DE cycle confirmed at Reprofit, once I got the date, you are going to laugh but I didn't sleep that night as it seems a huge step but anyway it is confirmed for April next year.

I would also like to look into the cost of DE cycles in Cyprus via the Jinemed but can't seem to find out the costs and Romina is away at the moment. If anyone knows them, can they let me know on here or by PM please. Anne is this where you are considering going?

Tracey would you mind letting me know the costs of where you are going too, I looked on their website and couldn't find anything about the costs. Good luck for your forthcoming cycle, I hope the bleeding settles down. This is the one for you I know it   

Steph - best of luck for a safe and smooth delivery, I can't wait to hear your BA!  

Better go and do something as been lounging around today inbetween doc appts etc and DH not looking best pleased!

Take care love Karen xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hope you get better soon Karen


----------



## alegria

Me again  

In case anyone is interested, there's a thread here on FF dedicated to immunes and explain a lot about all the different tests, it's on 'Starting Out & Diagnosis', go to the sub board named 'Investigations & Immunology'. Hope that helps. 

Anne -    I think the black one is fab!

Karen -   

Alegria x


----------



## Malini

Very jealous Anne as I want one badly but only get reception on Orange where I live!!  So no black, no white for me - just orange.

Hi Kazzie, nice to see you back and hope you feel better soon.

Cuz you asked, I am Cdn from the Western side, so SF would be reasonably close to home and I am drawn to cycling thataway as I have loved ones dotted all around, and could gain support and free beds from them.  I think I will go ahead and get the paperwork together this weekend and start the ball rolling so that I can at least have the telephone consult with Dr Givens.....appreciate your feedback about her.

Afternoon to all of you.  M xx


----------



## Han72

Anne G said:


> Hmmmm, I like black but I'm drawn to white..........


Me too    Oh sorry, were we talking about Iphones? My bad...    



sobroody1 said:


> Pix - MTHFR stands for .....wait for it ....Methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase...


Nah - I prefer my version! I can just see myself stalking into the clinic and demanding one of those motherf***er tests I don't think I need it but I might go and ask for one just to see the look on their faces   

Karen - Sorry you've been so ill hon  In answer to your question, I HATE the pill. I was looking into tx abroad but was thoroughly put off by their insistence that I take the pill to ensure my cycle lines up with their schedule. I was d/r on my first cycle and I barely got 5 (crap quality) follies so I think I'd rather take a chance on having to change my flight and accom arrangements!

Purps, Malini, Driver, Kate and everyone that's having a sh1te time right now 

And  to everyone that's cycling or waiting for news re adoption or about to pop right now too! 

How are you all girlies sorry have been awol for so long, looking after various guests but now it's just me in this crappy flat all day - how depressing! Anyone wanna give me a job. I promise not to swear all day  

xxx

PS ooh Malini - how exciting, good luck with sorting out the paperwork!

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Nix      
I'll give you a job, we could have a daily "Swearathon"


----------



## popsi

nix.. lovely to have you back hun, we do miss you when your entertaining others you know xxx


----------



## Han72

Anne G said:


> Hi Nix
> I'll give you a job, we could have a daily "Swearathon"


  

Hey LV 
xxx


----------



## TryMeditate

oh wrote a long post - and lost it!! When will I learn. So now no time to write.

    to you all lovely girls.  Not much to say from me, CD48, no AF    . 

Kazzie - I'm sorry I don't know anywhere to get "cheap" immunes testing done, I had it done, then repeated - and it was crazy expensive!

Wish I had more time to say personals to you all

Dimsum - hope your ok wherever you are.


LOL Sam xx


----------



## Donkey

Evening girls

Anna - what constitutes 'high dose' folic acid?...i think i might self prescribe this cycle.  My multi vitamin has 400 units.

Hi Fishy , I'm good thanks.  Just about to start another cycle, hopefuly have my scan on Monday.  This time I'm taking steriods, clexan and aspirin...so fingers crossed    How's things with you?

Purps so sorry to hear about your relatives.  My aunt and uncle live out there for 6 months of the year and I've been to visit.  I really loved it but there is unrest.

Popsi good to see you recovering after your op.  You need some more sunshine to recuperate in  

Love to you all

d xx


----------



## Pixie75

Evening girls,

Kazzie: The Jin likes using 2 protocols for DOR's - Microflare +Lucrin + Estrogen tablets or Letrozole +FSH. As you know I was on microflare on my second cycle which was fine but the only problem I thought was that there was a risk of ovulating early because you take very little amount of Lucrin to stop that happening hence why I had to take extra shot of Cetrotide when one of my follies reached 18mm. I'm not sure why estrogen has anything to do with the weight issue though? Did they explain you why? I hope they didn't call you obese?   You are not, don't be so hard on yourself.  

Prof T reckons I should be on Letrozole protocol next, I'll decide when I get my head around things.  
Hope you feel better soon.   

Sam: Sorry to hear AF hasn't turned up yet.   I really hope it shows it's face very soon.   We didn't hear from Dimsum since her BFN - hope she is OK.

LV: No prbs chick, just let me know what else you need to know and I'll  try and help you as much as I can.  

LW: I'm not cycling in July hon, I might go to the Jin in July to get my fibroid op out the way but as far as I know I don't need to stay very long for that, just a few days maybe to recover from GA , well I hope not anyway!  

Anyway, better carry on watching [email protected] TV now  

bye for now.

xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Evening girls


----------



## fluffy jumper

Pixie.  What crap TV are you watching.  I am watching Embarassing Bodies.  I just love that programme.  Sad or what!

Kazzie.  CRM charge £5,800 for a DE cycle (excl ICSI, apparently it comes to nearly £7k with ICSI.  Drugs are extra too but obviously you don't need to take as many as for a natural cycle.  If you want to lurk on a thread there is one called 'recipients needed at crm' and you should find it.  Everyone on the thread is really impressed with CRM and even those with a negative say they will use them again.  I have only had one appt with them so far.  Seeing them again Friday.  They have really good stats.

Anne.  I would def go for black 

Fish.  Yes I am excited by my cycle.  However, I am also terrified of: donor getting no eggs, eggs not fertilising, me getting a BFN, me getting a BFP but then miscarrying, me getting a BFP with twins they something going wrong due to the high risk with twins at my age.  I don't think there is anything I am not worrying about this time round.  I am not usually like this at all, bizare as I have the best chance of success I have ever had but more worried than ever before 

Nix.  Great to have you back.  How dare you guests take you away from us - I am glad they have gone


----------



## Little Me

hi Tracey- Yep, my black one arrives tomorrow


----------



## fluffy jumper

I meant to mention before.  When I was re-reading the 'Is your body baby friendly' book it mentioned that fish oil has a positive impact on supressing immune issues.  Not to say it cures them but it might be worth anyone who is thinking immunes and doesn't already take a fish oil supplement taking one.  Can't hurt.

Also, Pix.  I would take the whole list of tests that the Jin suggested to your GP and see which ones they can do.  Mine did quite a few, all the clotting ones and the thyroid oines but they can't do the immune ones.  You could make an apt with Dr ******* for the other tests. I didn't because the consult alone was £170 then the tests woudl be expensive too.  

Anne.  I am very jealous of you getting an iphone.  Do you know what the min amount you have to spend on a contract is to get one?


----------



## LV.

Wow, they really aren't shy on embarrassing bodies, are they?!


----------



## deepblue

Driver - so sorry for the bad news  

Purple - how awful about DH's relatives. I do hope they start to recover from their injuries soon.

LW -hope things go OK with the assessor and that the house starts to be sorted soon - you so deserve a break from all the [email protected]

Anne - please don't go anywhere!

Popsi - hope you are feeling better from the op. I had my gallblader out a while ago - it was a great relief to get rid of it - but took a while to recover (I remember telling my boss that as it was keyhole surgery I should be back in work in a couple of days - very wishful thinking!). Make sure you take it easy.

I am finding it hard to keep up with the postings - sorry about all the people I have missed - I will try to do better!
 to all that need them.   

I have finally started taking DHEA over the last week after having had it in my cupboard for a very long time! I am such a scaredy cat- but no side effects so far. Can I ask you girls what you think - is it better to wait the full 4 months on DHEA before cycling or (given that I am an oldy) just take it for maybe a couple of months and get a cycle in a bit sooner? (My AMH has just come back at 2.7pmol/L)

Deepblue


----------



## Pixie75

Oh gawd - how grim is that programme Tracey    People think their ilness is embarrasing yet they are fine being on national TV!   Some of the cases really made me feel sick! I can't believe you even record it to watch it later 

Yep you are right, I'll go to my GP with my that list and ask if they'd do any of them including the MTHFR   

Anne - I'm jealous! I want one too   

xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Tracey- We got ours on our small business work contract but on personal contract but here is a link to the Iphone page on O2
http://shop.o2.co.uk/promo/iphoneindex

xx

Hi Deepblue- I am a definate oldie and must admit after first failed TX I only took it for about 11 weeks then cycled again, but had the same result again (failed fertilisation) 
Lots of luck
x

Yo Pix   I am sad aren't I getting so excited about something small, black and hard          

sorry, I am dirty girl I know  

xx


----------



## LV.

Hi Deepblue,

You're AMH isn't too bad for your age, fingers crossed you respond quite nicely. I had the same dilemma about whether to wait for 4 months on DHEA but decided to go for it after 2 months - there is evidence to suggest there can be improvements before the 4 months but 4 months is the optimum. I was just keen to get a wriggle on as my AMH dropped from 3.57 pmol to 0.5 pmol in less than 6 months so just didn't want to take any chances.

There's no right or wrong with any of this malarkey, you've just got to follow your gut I find

xx


----------



## beachgirl

Anne- ohhh, let us know what it's like, I've got an itouch which is great x


----------



## LV.

Ooo Anne - mine has a soft pink case which you may find appealing....


----------



## Little Me

OOOh Lucy, I've seen a lovely purple one on the Apple site
I went for the 8gb version as I won't be putting any music on cos I've got an Ipod.
How big is yours?


----------



## LV.

I've got the 16 gig but don't need it. Size isn't everything


----------



## Little Me

hi Beachy- Jas has had one since October.....he's totally in love with it     
They are fab hun xx


----------



## Little Me

Lucy- The woman at O2 said if I wanted a bigger one   I have 14 days to change my mind which is good.


----------



## Pixie75

dirty girls!!


----------



## LV.

Will you be a slave to the App store? The weirdest one I have is called "Sit and Squat" and locates your nearest loo. You can also rate ones you visit and write comments on them!


----------



## Little Me

Girls, I'm off to make a cup of horlicks then turn in for the night, shattered.

Lots of love, N'night
xxxx


----------



## deepblue

My ipod is in a soft purple case and was given to me with a pack of alternative colour ipod socks to keep it warm in the winter  

Many thanks for your replies about DHEA.


----------



## Little Me

Sit and squat- WFT     


xxxxxx


----------



## LV.

me too,

Night all!


----------



## fluffy jumper

LV.  Now you have told me they come in purple I definately want one.  Wow and I love the idea of 'sit and squat'  I am always looking for a loo  

Purple, you should get a purple one !

Night girls.  DH is wanting the laptop and I keep saying I am 'doing research' not just gassing!


----------



## Pixie75

Night all! - Night Anne - don't forget to take your iphone with you


----------



## laurab

Who's got a big purple one   

Tut tut..


----------



## Miranda7

Reminds me of when we used to snigger in school assembly at the line 'The purple-headed mountain...' in All Things Bright And Beautiful.

*Titters*


----------



## Little Me

Morning girls  

The small hard black thing has arrived this morning   

All OK?

xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate

Helping women with POF....girls, can you to take a look at this. It's really really easy. I know most of you don't have POF (and I pray you never ever do), but a lot do have low ovarian reserve and helping with the POF cause if it doesn't cost us anything can only do good for us DOR women.

I've just discovered this alternative to google ladies, it's called goodsearch

http://www.goodsearch.com/

If you type in "IPOFA" as the designated nonprofit - where it asks "enter your charity here", then hit verify, everytime you search money will be donated to the international POF association! It also saves your chosen charity until you change it, so you only have to selected it once.

This describes how it works
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GoodSearch

I spend so much time on google, so I've now changed my homepage to www.goodsearch.com. (If you want to change your homepage too so you don't forget to use goodsearch, bring up the goodsearch page ( www.goodsearch.com ), choose tools, internet options, on the general tab, select "use current". goodsearch should now appear in your homepage box.)

POF and Using Itunes. No this is no crazy link I have found in my research....
donating to the POF society every time you use itunes too!

I've also noticed that if you use goodshop, and choose IPOFA as your charity, 2.5% of any purchase made on itunes goes to IPOFA also..... you have to follow the prompts to make this happen.

DH and I use the itunes store a lot, especially now we use the fabulous appletv to download series and dvds!


----------



## fishface

Afternoon Ladies,

It's quiet on here today  

Tracey - its probably 'cause us girls like to be in control, i suppose this time around you don't have as much to do or influence, but hey, someone else is doing the hard work   We're all routing for you  

Donkey - all fine here thanks, we're in limbo with t/x, no money at the moment, so we're just carrying on as normally as you can, although had a melt-down last night, AF due next week, so PMT always cuts in the week before   We're going on hols in 3.5 weeks, so looking forward to that and been dieting again to get rid of my t/x stone i put on   Lost 12.5 now, so starting to feel happier about myself for the summer   Good to hear you are cycling again, we'll be keeping a god eye on you  

Anne - you playing with your little black thing  

Nix - glad you're back  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Fishy- Not had a play yet but it's charging ready for action!!
I so want a holiday   
You diet sounds brilliant
xxx


----------



## Han72

laurab said:


> Who's got a big purple one
> 
> Tut tut..


  



Miranda7 said:


> Reminds me of when we used to snigger in school assembly at the line 'The purple-headed mountain...' in All Things Bright And Beautiful.
> 
> *Titters*


Tut tut! So _rude_   I'm sure I never knew there was a double entendre in there when I was at school! Tell us more about your misspent yoof Mira!

Wotcha Fishy 

Cheers for that link Sam, (I think I forgot to say that on the POF thread) but what a fab idea. Pity they don't do UK charities tho...



Anne G said:


> The small hard black thing has arrived this morning


Fantastic! Does it vibrate (oops, now who's being rude?! )

Whoops must go, the sun has come out and I promised myself that I would go for a nice healthy walk if that happened, (It has to be done! I've only moved from in front of the pc in order to go to the loo or get something to eat since I got up this morning  )

Love to all!
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Naughty Nix


----------



## Han72

You started it!


----------



## Little Me

Oh yeah, good point


----------



## Züri

Hi Girls, just popping in to say hello, have been back in the UK for just over a week but have been lurking at times and keeping up to date with you all, been spending more time away from FF as felt it was needed but you are all still in my thoughts xxxx

Anne enjoy your iPhone - I got a white one as hubby got a black one, we needed to be able to distinguish them 

xx


----------



## Han72

Zuuuuuurrrriiiiiii!!!! Whassup girlfriend!!!


----------



## Little Me

Hi Z- No white ones around anymore


----------



## TryMeditate

Hi ya Zuri!! Nice to read your lovely face again xx

Better go girls - I'm being lazy today and not doing much work!! Lots of kisses to you all.

Sam xx


----------



## Pixie75

Hello naughty girls,

Anne: You and your hard black vibrating phone! Step away from the phone, it’s daytime!  

Nix: What happened to your walk?   I can see you are still here but why does that not surprise me.  

Sam: You really are amazing!

Fish: Where are you going on holiday? I’m off in less than 2 weeks now – woo hoo! 

Laura: Ahhh chippers have grown so much. 

Mir: Too busy at work I guess? 

Zuri: Have you planned anything for your birthday on Friday? We missed you. 

OK I’m on CD 8 today and I already have EWCM. IVF really messes up our cycles doesn’t it? Well I still jumped in to bed with DH last night – you never know do you!   

Oh DH and I are in one of the national Turkish papers today! It’s so funny; we are both in red clothing with a cheesy grin on our faces.   The feature is about marriages with different backgrounds/religions etc and there we are with one of our holiday snaps!  

Pix xx


----------



## TryMeditate

pix that's soo cute!  is there an online link to the paper?

No I'm not amazing - in doing this I'm really just selfish.  The more money we raise for IPOFA, the more research and knowledge will be built into what causes \ cures POF, and mabye one day that process will lead to a cure for us with low ovarian reserve \ POF, then lots of babies           

I've bought 2 songs today on itunes through goodshop, and as goodsearch is now my homepage all my searches will now be donating money too. DH and I use apple TV to rent dvds now or download series, so it's nice know that every time we do this, 2.5% will go to IPOFA!!!

Anne - how's our little kitty doing?  Hope I haven't missed anything important!
Sam xx


----------



## TryMeditate

I should mention though girls, no fake searches as I read that this can cause the charity to be delisted. 


xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pix- No wonder you went to bed in a rush last night      

Hi Sam- Charlie is doing well ta hun, still have to make sure he eats cos sometimes he's too busy playing and he forgets!!!


----------



## Pixie75

Selfish? You are not doing this only for yourself are you, so don't call yourself that.   I've changed my home page already   

I'll PM you the link, can't post it cos of my name is on the page. 

Anne: you got it!  

xx


----------



## Little Me

Pix- PM me too


----------



## H&amp;P

OMG girls I can't keep up, 4 pages since yesterday.....


----------



## Züri

Awww girls you are all so lovely and you certainly know how to make a girl feel wanted 

Sam did my face read well?  

Pix no plans for birthday tomorrow, hate birthdays  just lying low and probably having a few quiet drinks, i'm one of these weirdo emotional kinds that ends up crying on my birthday   plus it's the big 3-5 and whilst i know that's still young it just feel i am now over the brow of that hill and it's down hill now!! (I know I need a good kicking for that statement)   

Hi Nix, Paris sweetie would have been lovely for birthday drinks  takes 4.5 hours on the TGV  apparently!!

Anne you'll be able to gt your FF fix wherever now on your iphone  it was great for me last week whilst back in the UK, was able to keep up with you all, but it's a faff to post

Girls I have been naughty and I know I'll be told off by most of you (and probably scared as you are all so knowledgeable) but I have been taking reductil tablets for the past 2 weeks and I have lost half a stone! 11 pounds in total since Febs first failed cycle! my doc recommended losing up to 10kilo for next cycle and I have been finding it so bloody hard it got me really down, felt the harder I tried the less it worked, anyway i thought a boost kick start from these might do the trick and they have!! now I am just dreading being told that they are BAD BAD for fertility etc.... nothing is ever bloomin easy is it?

xx


----------



## fishface

Pix - we're off to Majorca on the 6th July, there's 6 adults and 2 children (3yr boy and 7yr girl) going, so looking forward to it, we love the kids to bits and will have lots of fun with them i'm sure. We got an all-inclusive deal, so i'm sure there will be lots of drinking amongst the adults too   Where are you off hun  

Zuri - i agree hun, dieting is hell   i'm not sure on the goods and bads, so i won't be telling you off   Congrats on the weight loss


----------



## LV.

Zuri

How do Reductil work? I took Xenical for a while and it made my cycles shorten, 21 days was the worst. DP is convinced it is to blame for my reduced follow count last round. Might not have been but you never  know and my cycles have returned to normal length since I stopped. 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but it would be awful for these meds to mess with ivf


X


----------



## Pixie75

Driver - all you need too know is that Anne has a big black phone now!   

Zuri: Yeah we are all the same when it comes to bdays I reckon. Anne, Ally and I broke down on ours so I know what you mean.  

Fish: Ahh I love Majorca...very jealous! We are off to south of Turkey hon. DH can't have enough of Turkey.  

xxx


----------



## fishface

Pix - at least you know the lingo   First time to Majorca, looking forward to it, we're going to Alcudia, right next to the water park  

Zuri - i had my first t/x cancelled the day before my bday last year, i was a right mess on my bday, my friend had organised a bbq for me and her DH (his bday is day before mine), i ended up not going, a friend was going with 3 week old baby and i couldn;t hack it   I hope we can at least make you enjoy your day slightly


----------



## Züri

LV - reductil works in reducing appetite - are the ones you took the ones that break down the fat? I might do a bit of research and see what crops up, so far my cycle seems OK but we'll see in 2 weeks, I only have a months supply - I just desperately needed a kick start, but it's a double edged sword isn;t it, losing 10kilo would help IVF but struggling to do it on my own and taking tablets could be detrimental! bloody life, it stinks!

Fishy that's awful no wonder you cried on your b'day!! poor you!

Pix i remember crying on my birthday in my early teens! i've always been a bit odd about b'days horrible days of the year, i think I have too man expectations  and they are never realised! maybe i expect too much! Maybe I'm a diva!!


----------



## Swinny

Hello my lovely ladies

just a very quick post and you'll maybe already know but I just got a text from Wazycat to say that she has a perfect embieBack onboard and she is now chilling out.

I am sooooo nervous for EC tomorrow. Had my trigger at midnight last night so I’ll be going down to theatre at midday tomoz. Here’s hoping for some lovely eggies that are happy to fertilise.

My PC is down at home and I am leaving work at 5 so I will try and get a message through to you all over the weekend somehow.

Anne – I’ll text you and let you know how I get on

Laura – Hello chick, I text you this morning but just in case you didn’t get it, your friend Sam Hastings contacted me via ******** as I’d put piccies of my new fur babies on. I think she thinks I’m the breeder and she wanted to know whether I was selling any of my kittens. Can you let her know that I got them from a breeder in Cumbria.  

Love and big hugs to you all

Sarah xxx


----------



## Züri

good luck Sarah x


----------



## Züri

I wonder if they are the same as the Alli tablets that you can now get in boots?

Glad the appointment went well LV - but ouch for hubby!


----------



## cdp

Purps - So sorry to hear about your dh relatives. My Dh is also from S.A and we do worry about he's family as most of them still live there.

Swinny - good luck for EC.   

Hi to Anne, Malini, Nix, Pix, Annepfc, Fishy, LW, Mags, Driver and everyone else.

Am worried as since ET have been having AF type pains, which I know is normal as I had these last time, but today had almost no pain. Is this normal ? Could it be due to the change from cyclogest on my last sycle to gestone on this cycle? Is this a good sign?

On a lighter note my DH had noticed that our tww has been following the big brother house (I know it's a bad show, but it's really funny at times). So day 7 today and day 7 in the big brother house.

Love Claire. x


----------



## Little Me

oHHH Sarah- Just sent you a text hun. Lots of luck   

xxxx


----------



## fishface

Will be thinking of you Sarah   your furr babies are sooooo cute


----------



## LV.

Good luck Sarah fx


----------



## Züri

LV do a search for reductil on here (FF) just found a fw threads and seems a lot of ladies are prescribed it by their docs to lose weight for fertility and in most cases it has been successful, one woman lost 2 stone in 2 months! although i think that's unhealthy IMO - but then I have just lost half a stone in 2 weeks!! i am sure thats just because I have a lot to lose and I always lose fast in the beginning then it slows down


----------



## popsi

sarah.. good luck honey x

love to everyone else xx sorry not had time to post much today hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pops- Hope your healing well hun


----------



## LV.

Thanks Zuri, will have a squiz


----------



## mag108

hello everyone

Sarah a huge good luck for tomorrow x

Anne: got an itouch for my birthday and I LOVE it, but I am an apple geek, sort of.

Followup with Jaya on the phone went ok, she is happy for us to go again Aug-sept. Suggested NK tests which, having taken the advice of FF I am going to do. I really wanna try DHEA, she sounds down on it. I was thinking of 50mg.
What do you think ladies?

x


----------



## LV.

Mags - Jaya was pro DHEA (after a blood test) when I saw her after my second failed cycle in February. God there is so much inconsistency, it makes me so mad!!!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Mag, when I told Dr F at the Lister that I was taking DHEA he didn't bat an eyelid.

Sarah.  Good luck sweetie.

Do any of you knowledgeable ladies know anything about Sperm?!  DH's SA just came back
count 90 million (normal = >20 m so that is OK)
Viscosity: Normal
Motility 50% (In 2006 his motility was 80%)  It is strange because in 2006 he didn't take any vits whereas he has been taking a special fertility multi vit and a fertility herbal tablet!  He did have an SA on our two IVFs but I don't have a note of what the result was.  On the last IVF we had to have ICSI but I don't know why.
Progression: Moderate
Morphology.  6% (on the 2006 SA it was 10%

Do you think this means we will need ICSI again?  I do have an apt at CRM tomorrow so I can ask them but I want to be prepared.


----------



## laurab

Good luck sarah. I got ur text and will pass on your message to sam. XXX


----------



## alegria

Mags - Less than a year ago Jaya was EXTREMELLY supportive of me trying DHEA after my 2nd failed cycle at the Lister....  

Sarah - Good luck!!!


----------



## Donkey

Good luck swinny  
xx


----------



## beachgirl

Just popping on to say good luck to Swinny for EC tomorrow     will text you later on hun x x x


----------



## deepblue

Jaya said to me that DHEA could make things worse or better and suggested I got an Androgen Index blood test done. I also got Testosterone, Liver function test and Cholesterol. Anyway the lab sent back a note saying my testosterone was so low it wasn't worth doing the Androgen Index test! With those results Jaya said it would be OK to go on it although I don't think she is expecting miracles from it.

Got to go - DH has just cooked tea!


----------



## lucky_mum

Just a quickie to say Swinny - good luck for tomorrow sweetie - hope you have some fab eggs in there!   

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72

cdp said:


> Am worried as since ET have been having AF type pains, which I know is normal as I had these last time, but today had almost no pain. Is this normal ? Could it be due to the change from cyclogest on my last sycle to gestone on this cycle? Is this a good sign?
> 
> On a lighter note my DH had noticed that our tww has been following the big brother house (I know it's a bad show, but it's really funny at times). So day 7 today and day 7 in the big brother house.


*Geordie accent* 
It's day 7 in tha big brutha hoos, Claire is havin' noo pains! The otha hoosmates are reassurin her its nuthin' to worry aboot!!!       



deepblue said:


> Jaya said to me that DHEA could make things worse or better


Hey! Fantastic Jaya, that's REALLY informative, thanks for that!    Oh well it's good that test thingie shows your testosterone is low, get that DHEA doon yer neck woman!

Good luck for tomoz Swinny!    

LV and Zuri - send me some of those skinny drugs, I'm bustin' out of my jeans here! I have fortunately managed to lose some of the extra STONE  I managed to gain during the last tx but, sadly it all seems to have come off my (.)(.)  There is no justice in this world    



ladyverte said:


> Have to wait 3 months from his jab in the goolies at the Jin


And I thought I had a way with words   

Love to all, got some lovely Chinese takeaway to stuff my face with (sod the diet) so I'm orf!!!

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

NIX.  Isn't it chinese herbs we are meant to be taking for IF not chinese food


----------



## popsi

tracey..  they must put herbs in their food too... i am sure that would work ok LOL ! xx hope your ok


----------



## Nicki W

Just want to wish Swinny all the best for tomorrow        go girl!
Love to all
NicksW


----------



## laurab

Think swinny has no nternet at mo but i'll pass on all ur psitive  vibes. xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Just a drive-by posting as I'm off to work - good luck Sarah!!!!!


----------



## Ourturn

hi ladies 

Rant alert! 
Only 4 days left on the pill and I feel vile...reallly bad pmt, moody stress etc. I am throwing a 60th part for my mum next w/e. The place we used for catering has doubled their qoute from last time we used them (2 years ago) dh said no way. So I have to cater for 30 people next Sat.  Really hacked off. Start my max dose of menapur and cetrotide on Tuesday so I know by Sat I will not be feeling great. 
I am doing everything, sorting the booze (even though I won't be drinking) shopping for food, cooking, decorating. If dh doesn't help think I will get violent, all of his family is coming over too (its a joint family/60th doo). My sister is comming up from the south but she will probably come at the last min and bugger off with her boyfriend as she usually does (was no help whatsoever when I got married)
The only way I can pull this off is if I make big vats of beef bourg, pork stroganoff ect this weekend and freeze them. The 2 veggies can make do with a shop bought quiche. Marinating meat and making loads of salads for a bbq will actually be too much as it will have to be done last thing, and I will need to make a cake and desserts on Friday (in between a 60 mile trip to the hospital, accupuncture and haircut) 
Arrrrrgh I really feel like cancelling the whole thing! 


Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Tracey - good luck for appt today love  

And Sarah-        for today  

Anna- Oh love, thats not what you need, DH has simply got to help you , its not fair.   

Everyone ok?
xxx


----------



## AoC

Anna.  Cancel or insist DH helps.  Or buy in some of the food?  You know, platter stuff from Marks n Sparks or Sainsburys?  Won't work out much more expensive, and will be MILES less fuss.  No cooking, no prepping... insist it's a buffet, and order your drinks from an offie that'll deliver to the venue.  Just some thoughts...

Had our follow up yesterday.  Poor ovarian reserve due to endo.  Not ever likely to get a much better result than last time in terms of egg numbers, BUT have better chance of achieving a pregnancy due to chem preg last time.  The bugger is that we're being advised to proceed to next cycle asap (don't wait more than six months was the advice) which is a pain because I'm not ready, and I'm knackered, and I hate rushes. 

It was a good appt, though - he was excellent at explaining things, but not dumbing down.  I feel educated!

I'm trying to find out how much delay there might be if we transfered to Gateshead, which is a lot closer to us than Leeds.  Feeling a bit rabbit in the headlights.

 Sausage


----------



## Little Me

AnnaC-


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Swinny  , waiting to hear some good news from you later.

WazyCat, massive congratulations PUPO lady with a top grade embie!   Hope it's snuggling in nicely  

Anna, gosh, you are amazing, perhaps you can run a catering business on the side as well as your job, your household and IVF?! I have my mum's 60th next weekend too and she's coming up with some friends, cousins and my sister from the south for a murder mystery party for the weekend. The problem is, we have no kitchen, no dining area and not even any fit bedrooms now as the insurance people have still done nothing at all, no contact even except one letter to say they won't deal with us as we are not the insured, only the builder can deal with it.   I have a great idea, why don't we combine the parties - everyone can come here, we can hire a gazebo, I can do cold starters and a wicked banoffee pie or 10 if you could bring your frozen bourg and strog which we could microwave!!

Mags, the Lister recommended I took 75mg of DHEA without offering or suggesting any blood tests. I started on 50mg as I had quite a few side effects for the first few weeks (headaches and bad wind and tummy aches (which I blamed on my doglet!!)) and then went up to 75mg and now don't have any side effects.

Sausage, don't give up. You got so far last time, you're so nearly there. And even if you're sulking, please don't stay away, we can cope with sulks! 

LV, please could you clarify your OCP a bit more - are you wanting to know if you can down reg on the progesterone only pill or do you want to take it to synchronise your cycle? It doesn't work in the same way as the combined pill and there's a 50% chance it will shut down your ovaries to let them rest. The prog only pill works by thickening the mucus to  stop sperm getting in rather than completely stopping ovulation. So if you wanted to take it to downreg and rest ovaries, there's only a 50% chance it will do that. Can you not take the combined pill? Blood clotting is a higher risk with higher oestrogen levels so I'm guessing this is what you want to avoid with your history.

I can't believe how complicated this house extension and renovation is. I underestimated how much work was involved. It has taken me all week to order some bathroom furniture and the ceiling lights as couldn't decided which bath taps I wanted which affected the choice of sink and toilet which affected sink taps which affected where we bought the lot from. I ended up getting using 10 different suppliers afterall that. Got a lovely shower panel with extra jets for the ensuite, can't wait! Just about designed the kitchen but can't start shopping for that until have sorted out tiles for bathrooms and kitchen. Has anyone installed any of those fibre optic ceiling starlights before? Need help in working out what is viable.

Lightweight x x


----------



## AoC

I do not know how you're coping with all this, LW!  You're amazing!    Just focus on the end product - I bet it's going to be gorgeous.  I'm not so much sulking now as panicking!  I hate waiting on information and not being sure about things.  Hmm.  Methinks IVF and I are not a match made in heaven... ggg

It's funny.  I knew I had responded poorly.  But it was still a shock to be labelled with Poor Ovarian Reserve and think, "I'm only 35.  My FSH is fine.  What's going on?".

However, my eggs and Husband's sperm are clearly love gods in the making - 100% fert and good embryos.  Just got to get to giving them a chance to Get It Ooooon (said in Barry White kind of voice) again!

Thanks for the hug, Anne.


----------



## Little Me

Hi LW- I echo what Sausage said, you are amazing


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

Sorry to be so brief but I just wanted to say;



and good luck today Swinny! We are all rooting for you. 

Back later.

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me

Pix- 

Sh!t Zuri, I've wished you  on ******** but not on here.
Sorry love, have a great day


----------



## AoC

Happy Birthday, Zuri!!!  And Swinny, gosh, good luck to you!

I think I got behind on a few posts...


----------



## TryMeditate

Happy Birthday Zuri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good luck Swinny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

   to the rest of you.

Sam xxx


----------



## Züri

Awww thanks girls xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hey girls.... I've had this strange feeliing in my eyes since I woke this morning ...almost feels like theres a sort of "film" over them and everything's a bit blurry/out of focus  
Any ideas?
Wanna get some drops but not sure if it's Hayfever related or Dry eye syndrome


----------



## fishface

Zuri - happy birthday hunny  

Sarah - good luck again hun  

Nix - my boobs are shrinking too, hope they don't get too small, DH will be unhappy  

Claire - can't watch BB without thinking about your 2WW now  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Little Me

Text from Sarah girls.......... they collected 4 lovely eggs so lets all   for some hot action overnigght   
Well done lovely Sarah


----------



## Overthemoon

Aww, Anne and Sausage   , back at you babes.

Happy Birthday Zuri  

Anne, do you normally suffer from hayfever? It's been really bad for me and I've had to take 4 tablets a day instead of the one which knocked me out the other day, I fell asleep at my computer! Can you you do paperwork this afternoon and limit the amount of computer time? Remember to keep blinking more than usual too to keep your corneas moist. If it's just a sticky film that is blurring your vision, eye drops will prob suffice. If you can't focus on distance then it could be an infection. 

After I made a number of very assertive and blunt calls to the insurance company and their 3rd party assessor company, they are coming out this afternoon for a site meeting. Phew. Was thinking about legal action but don't want to make it unpleasant whilst the builder is still onsite. I like him and his team and blame the insurance company for not dealing with it. Off tile shopping now for an hour.

Great news Swinny!

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Züri

Well done swinny!!!! X


----------



## AoC

WOO HOO Sarah!  And yay assertive LW!


----------



## shortie66

Yayyy well done swinny 

Happy birthday Zuri  

Hello ladies 

Thought i'd better do above before i forgot    

Nix - loved ur bb take off    

Hope everyones ok, last day here today.  Had a lovely kipling bag with the monkey, some perfume, a helium balloon, and a huge bouquet of flowers .  No second thoughts tho   Love the people here but am so bl00dy bored its untrue.  Going out tonight with mate from work and we are gonna get totally slaughtered  

Anne - hello hun    are ur eyes watering at all sweetie? 

Lightweight - dont know how you are so calm i would be on the phone screaming at them by now   

Hi annaofc sam fishy pixie mira natasha laura mallini almond hazelnut missy purple tracey steph mag and everyone else  

Will have plenty of time to post as from monday       cant wait!!!

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Well done LW  

Kate- No hun, no water no itching or pain just blurry. I did have a bit of a lump in the corner of right eye the other come to think of it so maybe a little infection
Have a lovely night


----------



## shortie66

Could be a little infection hun, you can get antibiotic eye drops straight from the chemist now instead of going to docs.   I will do my best to have a good night and down as much jd as is humanly possible


----------



## Little Me

I think I might have a spending problem girls   
I've decided to change my iPhone for the new 3Gs 16Gb version, have got a good deal from O2 and I am fine to upgrade as long as it's within 14 days

Bullocks to it, you only once eh


----------



## Züri

jealous Anne would love to get the new one! Makes sense though getting the new one as they are just out x


----------



## shortie66

Anne it is a ladies perogative (or somat like that ) to change ger mind    

Zuri you havin a nice birthday hun?


----------



## Züri

rubbish so far Kate  my computer had a major crash last night so been fixing it all day! Thankgod for my iPhone! Heading out soon though for some drinks 

Hope your last day at work has gone ok Kate x


----------



## shortie66

Not too bad Zuri.  Customer has just given me £40.00 to have a few drinks tonight     Bless him, he had no idea i was leaving as he hasnt been in for the last couple of weeks.  He's just come in and seen the sorry your leaving balloon on my desk.  Aaaa a girl after my own heart, theres nothing quite like a birthday drink.


----------



## Little Me

kate- how lovely of him  

Z- Sorry you're b'day is rubbish so far...I'm sure it will improve with some drinks    

xxx


----------



## Züri

I'm very sure it will Anne 

Kate that's nice. Can get a fair few JDs and coke with that 

X


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Have a wonderful day  

Sarah great news.   for good embies     

Anne - you might as well get the latest one! No idea what might be wrong with your eyes. Have you called NHS direct? 

LW - loving your idea re combining the parties! I'm sure your place will look amazing and all of this will have been worth it. I echo what the others said you are amazing!

Kate - how nice!

When I went to the butcher I had an inspired idea. I ordered all the meat for next week. He will do all the marinating for me and its will save me a fortune. DH can pick it up when we are ready to bbq so it will save on fridge space. Will just need to sort out some salads and deserts. Went to tesco and bought super cheap (but nice) wine glasses and flutes so we can save our good stuff. If anything smashes its fine. Have balloons, x2 flexible tubs to fill with ice/water for beers/wines. Need to dust of all my plastic plates/bowls. Just need to get some disposable knives forks, and banners. Will buy all the booze this weekend. Feel a bit more on top of it now! Spent a fortune in B&Q to pretty up my pots and baskets. Will be very busy this weekend! Feel I have achieved a lot despite today despite my vile mood earlier. Had to do some work on my day off but started at 6.30am so was done by 9am. Very unlike me! 

Oh dear my lab puppy is big enough  to get onto the sofa and has cuddled up next to me. Not a good habbit but I do not have the heart to make him go down! When he's full grown he'll be pushing me off! He cuddles up to me in the evenings a habbit I have not discouraged. Am I  

By the way when I checked my pill packet I had missed Wednesday's pill. Do you think this will screw up my linning for my baseline on Wednesday? Bo*****s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Anna hun- Don't worry about missing a pill, it'll be fine really. Sounds like you're feeling better now and on top of things for the party


----------



## popsi

Hi

Just to let you all knolw our panel has been cancelled again, got the upsetting phone call this morning, so its now on the 7th July (i really hope its not cancelled then as this will be the 3rd time)  , feeling pretty fed up right now but onwards and upwards hey xxx

Hope your all ok xxx sending   to all that need them, 

zuri happy birthday x

swinny.. great news hun xx

anne i have been spending too what the hell x

sobroody.. you've done well hun xx


----------



## cdp

Hi all

You are a funny lady Nix. you make me smile. Although I hope theres more going on inside me than the BB house. I fell asleep before the end last night. One thing I don't get is they all no they have to vote people out and they all get upset when they have to do it.

Zuri -Happy Birthday. 

Sarah -  on 4 eggs. Sending you lot's of  

Anne and LW - My DH has hayfever and local honey works really well for him. You need to take one tea spoon a day. He is even snoring less.

Hi to Pix, fishy, Anneofc and everyone else.

Love Claire


----------



## Malini

Morning all,
Just wanted to quickly add Happy Belated Birthday to Zuri!!  Hope you salvaged a good evening after the computer meltdown.
Much love to you all,
Malini xxx


----------



## LV.

Same here - happy birthday for yesterday Zuri!

Will catch up with the rest of you scamps later

x


----------



## beachgirl

Just wanted to add my birthday wishes to zuri for yesterday, hope that you had a lovely day x x x


----------



## AoC

Morning all.  

It's raining here today, but it's a nice, summer-shower-y kind of rain.  Outside smells warm and clean and flowery.  

How's things where you are?

 Sausage


----------



## Han72

traceymohair said:


> NIX. Isn't it chinese herbs we are meant to be taking for IF not chinese food


 Yeah, but the food tastes nicer! I tried those herbs a few years ago - ruined every pot I owned and it took MONTHS to get rid of the stink!   



AnnaofCumberland said:


> Had our follow up yesterday. Poor ovarian reserve due to endo. Not ever likely to get a much better result than last time in terms of egg numbers, BUT have better chance of achieving a pregnancy due to chem preg last time. The bugger is that we're being advised to proceed to next cycle asap (don't wait more than six months was the advice) which is a pain because I'm not ready, and I'm knackered, and I hate rushes.
> 
> It was a good appt, though - he was excellent at explaining things, but not dumbing down. I feel educated!


Aw sausage hon, I'm glad the follow-up was informative but it's a real kick in the guts to be labelled a PR innit?! Am feeling your pain re the delay thing. I KNOW I have a better chance of success the sooner we have another go but there's just no money..  Some days I wake up and just want to get on the train to London, march into the clinic, say "let's go" and just keep handing over the credit card til there's no money left. But DH won't have it. Not that I've ever said it to him but I just know he'd feel like I was being impatient and I need to "just wait" until the IVF fairy arrives and gives us a few grand so we can go again.

Congrats on making it thru your last day Kate hon, so sweet about the guy that came in to give you some more drinking money! How's yer head?!   

Dinna - party plan sounds great, can I come?! Don't worry about the pill, it won't make any difference, just missing one 

Anne - hark at you wiv your new fone!

Oops gotta go, DH wants the pooter, love to all!

xxx


----------



## AoC

Nixf01 said:


> it's a real kick in the guts to be labelled a PR innit?!


Yes, that's it exactly. I kind of knew.... in fact I suspected my ovaries were being impaired by endo for years, but hearing the label is still kind of shocking. I hope the IVF fairy visits you soon. 

Feeling better about it today. 

Rain's stopped, and I'm hepped up on coffee and doing loads of writing and research. Cool.

 Sausage.


----------



## purple72

Oh Ladies I'm a bit lost on this thread at mo, you all chat so much! Think I need to give up work in order to follow you all  

Zuri Belated birthday wishes for yesterday hunny!! I hope you had a good day!!!

Sarah congrats on 4 eggs hunny hope you now have 4 embyo's!!

Popsi, cannot believe they cancelled you again!!!      

To all those organising 60th b'days for mums you have my empathy! I was so glad it was over!! Try Costco's for catering ladies! It's fab!

Love and hugs to all

Sx


----------



## laurab

Hi All,

Lovely weather unles you have killer hayfever!  

xX


----------



## AoC

Thanks LV.    No, I haven't had my AMH done, and I don't have any ambition to.  Whatever the result, it doesn't change the facts of treatment so far, you know?  I think we'll proceed as soon as we can.  We're just not sure which clinic yet.  Ouch at the packing and the stairs!  I'd take the roof garden stuff myself - have you any friends you can bribe with beer to assist you?


----------



## purple72

Hey ladies!

How are you all doing this weekend, 

I'm feeling a bit low, scared about next cycle and just wondering what would make a differnce so me and Dh get our much longed for BFP

Feeling sorry for myself I think

Why can't this be easy ladies? Getting pregnant is meant to be the most natural thing in the world!

This is a definate rhetorical post, you ladies are all going through so much I'm not asking for answers just using this safe place to express my frustration

Love to all

Sx


----------



## AoC

Purps.  No answers, just to say there doesn't have to be something that 'makes a difference'.  So much is chance and odds, it could just be your time...


----------



## purple72

Thanks hunny I hope it's all our times xx


----------



## Donkey

Purps if i find the answer i'll share it with the pr girls  

popsi, so sorry they cancelled  

love to you all xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hello on this sunny Sunday morning.

Zuri.  I hope you had a good birthday in the end.

Sobroody. I am glad you have the catering sorted.  BBQ sounds a lovely idea.

LW.  I am glad you have the insurance coming now.

Swinny.  Fab news on the eggies.  I hope you've had good news from the love lab.

LV.  I hope you have recovered from your move.  I remember moving in and out of a top floor flat and how tiring it was. It was only me so I didn't even have that much stuff.

Purple.  I hope you manage to shake off your low mood.  It is really scaring going into a new cycle.  Even though I am now DE I still worry that either she won't get enough eggs to share.  She is only 26 so it is unlikely but I still think the worse.  Funny how IVF failure can make the most positive of people negative nervous wrecks.
Purple, I forgot to ask, how did that wonderful album you made for your mum go down?

Popsi.  Don't the SW's know how frustrating it is for you to have a panel cancelled.  I think it happens quite often.

I am still having the v heavy brown discharge/bleeding.  I mentioned it to the clinic on Friday and they don't seem worried.  But I like to have a reason for everything and can't think what it actually is, surely it is something in my womb and I need my womb to be a perfect home for the forthcoming embies.  Any ideas anyone.  It is very thick and there is some normal AF kind of bleeding when I wipe.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Purps- Hope you're feeling better hun 

LV- You'll be fine in Turkey hun, what date do you go? 

Kate hun- How was your night out? 

Pops- Bloody hell, how upsetting for you love, sorry. Heres hoping the 7th July is your day  


Right girls, this is the first chance I've had to post Sarahs News (sorry Sarah)
Out of her 4 eggs 2 fertilised and divided nicely so her ET is tomorrow at 9.30.
I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO please for her.
Come on Sarah!!!!!

Lote of  and  to all.

Been out all weekend pretty much, shopping (2 pairs of jeans, 2 small shrug cardies, 1 top, 2 books, iPhone doc, iPhone case, some nie new undies) and curry yesterday/last night and lie in till 12.00 today!!!!!
Just doing house work so gotta dash

Anyone heard from Steph? hope she's ok 

Anne

xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks for posting Sarah's news Anne.  Woohoo Sarah.  Fantastic

Hope you enjoyed your housework Anne!

We have had a nice day pottering around the house and garden.  It is so rare for me to spend a day at home I have really enjoyed it.  Just about to go to 'music in the park' in the little town where I live.  I feel so grown up.  Might be back later to say it was awful!


----------



## cdp

Hi all

Only another week to go. My clinic makes me wait 16 days before a test. Really  for a BFP this time.

Sarah - congratulations on your 2 embies. Hope ET goes well, you will soon be joining me on the tww.

Hi to everyone else.
Love Claire.


----------



## Coffeebean

Hi

I guess I am a poor responder so am going to jump in here if thats OK 

Haven't had AMH test, but my FSH was 18+.  I am 39 with blocked tubes.  The doctor warned me beforehand I may not respond well.

My first cycle was cancelled due to a cyst, and when we got going again next time I was started on 150iu Puregon and 3 ampules Menogon.  After 4 days, no follicles.  The Menogon was then increased to 4 ampules and 2 days later I had 3 follicles of 11mm (2 on right, one on left).  I was dead pleased  , but 2 days after THAT I only had 2 follicles (on the right, so the one on the left weasn't just hiding, there was nowhere to hide  ). 
3 days after that (day 9 stims) I was back up to 3 of about 14mm and they increased the Puregon to 200iu, kept me on the 4 amps Menogon and started the Orgalutran (not until day 9 DESPITE me telling them many times I ovulate early).  On Day 12 they called and said my Prog. and LH was rising meaning my body was trying to ovulate despite the Orgalutran (maybe if they had started it a bit earlier that wouldn't have happened?! ).  I had 4 follicles by then but still only 18, 17, 16, 14mm and he said my oestrogen was low indicating they weren't really mature eggs.  He gave me a choice of what to do;  either a) take 2 shots of Orgalutran, wait till the next days scan and see where my blood levels were then and maybe abaondon the cycle if things had got worse or b) Take the ovitrelle that night and go for an earlier EC, hoping to at least get something.

Anyway I went for option B, and when I woke up they said they didn't find any eggs, none at  all.  And DH's sperm wasn't up to much so it will have to be all ICSI if we ever get as far as fertilisation.

We are waiting to see the doctor next week, and in the meantime am trying to get ideas on what to ask him to do differently.  I have heard that Menopur can be better than Menogon?  Does anyone know anything about that?  I presume its not better in all situations otherwise presumably they would use it all the time.

If anyone has any drug suggestions I can bring up with the doctor it would be really useful.  My thoughts at the moment are maybe they should start me on the higher doses straightaway next time, but maybe Menopur instead of Menogon.  And definitely to start the Orgalutran earlier, although the health fund will only give us 5 in any one month.

Thanks

Coffee


----------



## TryMeditate

Hi girls

Happy belated bday Zuri - hope it was great.

Sarah -      for you 

Popsi - so so so sorry!! This is so frustrating, especially since you just want to get on with it and hold your little baby.      to you. hang in there, so so close now.

Tracey -    to you too, I'm sure it's ok though. 

Purple - I wish I could come and lift you up, you never never know what happiness is just around the corner for you.

Pix, Anne,  Nix, LW, LV and the others posting today .

Well CD52 for me, still no sign of AF.  I'm thinking this maybe it for me ladies..... the end of the road of my AF. Dr Z (chinese doc) did very strongly tell me that if I went for this IVF cycle my ovaries would collapse and never work  again, and it's looking like yet again she was right.  I couldnt "not" do it though...I had to try.  Obviously this has me very very upset...... I'm trying not to fall apart though.  I seem to have followed the exact path into POF - short cycles, followed by long cycles, followed by no cycle   

Well I hope you all enjoyed the sun today girls - I know I did

Ali - are you out there anywhere? I don't seem to have seen you posting for a while petal??

I heard from Missy this week girls, she is past her 12week scan!!!
Obviuosly she is still really holding onto every breathe and very scared....

LOL Sam xx

Steph - good luck!! Hope all is well with you.


----------



## deepblue

AnnaofC - good news that consultant thinks that the chances will be better next time.
Sorry you're feeling rushed -  

Zuri - hope you had a good birthday night out!

Kate - hope you are OK - lovely  customer to give you drinking money  
        - they must think lots of you!

Anne - sounds like an excellent shopping expedition! 

Sarah - great news  - all the best for ET!

Nix - Hope things work out on the IVF £ front soon   . I know DP worries that we're going to have spent all our money on IVF and then the car will break down or something. Sometimes it feels like some sort of unreal world where we can pay out hundreds for just a NK cell blood test - MTHFR is really the only response!

LV - Hope the Brazilian meal was good! Packing and moving your stuff sounds like hard labour! Days to weeks of takeaways and meals out are essential for moving I think!

Purple - sorry you're feeling low. It's hard worrying if there is something that might make a difference that the consultants might have missed. I've been tracking back through my old blood test results for the same reason but most of the time it probably is just a numbers game.

Rose - so sorry about all the m/c   . I haven't done the short antagonist protocol but I did do better with menopur than with puregon on the long protocol (6 eggs with menopur, 4 with puregon). I know a lot of girls do the short antagonist protocol and I'm sure they will be able to give you some more information.

Our garden is becoming so overgrown it's in danger of moving into the house. Suspect it may be a triffid base camp, so I've spent the afternoon fighting it back! 

Hello to everyone else.
Deepblue
x


----------



## deepblue

Sam - I am so sorry you are having such a bad time      .
 that things get better and that AF arrives.

Coffee -  sorry about your cycle  . I hope the doctor can give you some answers. If you did ovulate early then
hopefully they could monitor you much better next time. I haven't done that type of protocol so can't provide much advice. 
Deepblue
x


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies 

Just lost a s0dding massive post giving     and   vibes to everyone.  Cant bl00dy believe it!!! TOOK ME AGES    

Be back on tomorrow when i am sober


----------



## beachgirl

Kate- you're not drinking are you lol....x


----------



## shortie66

Hi beachy - errmmmmm may have had a few breezers, and a couple of jd's    Dont have to be up for work in the morning do i?    How you doing hunny?


----------



## shortie66

Oooooo has everyone gone to bed   That'll teach me to be a no job doley girl      Ah well looks like im drinking on me own then


----------



## beachgirl

Oh no....Kate- sorry I left you...I needed to my bed, enjoy whatever you get up to today hun x

Sarah- know you're without pc at the moment but wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck for ET,will text you later this morning


----------



## Züri

Thanks for all the birthday wishes girls x had a nice night on Fri night, nothing special just a few friends and a few too many vodkas, was ill all day Saturday  plus had to take my blasted computer into the apple store as it now needs open 'HD' surgery! nightmare as I now have no computer yet deadlines to meet by wednesday! eek! no idea what I am going to say to the clients!!

Sam sending you lots of    can't imagine how you must be feeling at the moment but thinking of you xx 

Kate p!ssed again? surely not 

Popsie sorry they have cancelled again! after watching that adoption programme a few weeks ago it made me so angry what they put couples through after they have likely been through so much before hand  

Coffeebean - sorry your last cycle didn't work 

Sarah good luck for ET x

Rose sorry about the M/C  

Anne - the pics of charlie on ** are sooooooo cute

Purps - hope you are feeling a bit better - also i hope you got my ** message re meeting up when you were in the North East - my trip home was soooo hectic as you can imagine I didn't even find time to go and visit some old friends! naughty me! 

Pix how are you xx

Nix  

Hi to everyone else, Ally, Alli, Tracey, AofC, LW, Beachy, LV, Donky, Malini, WingWing (where are you Wing?) and everyone else - sorry brain not working to remember all the names

xxx


----------



## Jumanji

Hi there all!

Pix - princesses are always in the paper so you should be used to it! 

Rose - I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriage; that must have been very hard after seeing a heartbeat at your first scan.  I know it must be hard to look forwward now but hopefully you can feel hopeful after one successful cycle.  Remember m/c is sadly very common; the good thing is that you have shown IVF can work well for you. 

Sam - I know it is hard but I don't think that CD52 means it is the end of the road for AF.  Remember Ally went for months without AF and then she came back.  Maybe your recent holiday has got your system out of whack.  Please don't assume that Dr. Z is correct - it may well be that your system is still recovering from your cycle, which can take time.  I very much doubt one single cycle has destroyed your ovaries.   Look at NicksW - she was a poor responder with high FSH and she had 2 cycles and was downregging for a third when she got pregnant naturally with Emily Alice and she is now pregnant naturally again!  Thanks so much for the news about Missy - that is fantastic!

Claire - hope the 2ww is going ok!   

AnnaofCumberland - I know it is gutting to be "labelled" but getting to the chemical pregnancy IS a good sign so hang in there.  One of my friends had terrible endo and has had umpteen operations and she ended up with a beautiful daughter by IVF.  Your consultant seemed pretty upbeat too so that is fantastic news!  And I agree - step away from the AMH test.  Docs know too little about it and tend to make sweeping judgments from it; you know how you respond and what your issues are; there is no need to add further stress. 

Fishy - well done on the weight loss. Good for you! 

Zuri - Happy Belated Birthday!

Anne - hope you are enjoying the i-phone.  How is little Charlie?

Sarah - well done on your 2 fab embies; good luck with ET!

Driver - I haven't said before how sorry I am about your BFN. I hope you are ok. 

Tracey - sorry I can't help on the bleeding patterns or sperm analysis! I hope someone else can!

Popsi - hope you are ok!

Mag - I am glad Jaya seemed upbeat about your next cycle.  I think you have good reason to be hopeful! 

LV - It would be great if your DH could get that reversal done; I'll bet you'd be pregnant in no time if you could try the natural route! 

Beachy - hello there lovely one!

LW - you are stronger than I would be sorting out the house.  It sounds a nightmare! 

Kate - your last day sounds quite emotional; I hope you are ok. 

Anna Sobroody - I think your lab puppy sounds totally adorable!  I am sorry the pill isn't agreeing with you; I took it for a month or so once and hated it so I can empathise with not feeling happy on it.

Malini - hi there!

Nix - I loved your BB post; actually I love all your posts!! 

Coffee - sorry about your cycle.  Do remember there is still a lot they can do in the way of protocol and different drugs so don't let them write you off.  My sister's FSH was higher than yours and she did ok - clearly for her they got the treatment right first time but that is not true for everyone.  

love to everyone I have missed!

Kate's twins are both ginger!  We knew this was a risk (ginger father blonde mother) so it's not a surprise. Emily looks as though she will be a dark red but Oliver is decidedly Duracell!!

Posy's brother has taken over washing the kittens when Posy can't be bothered (which is quite a bit of the time!).  It is really sweet!


----------



## AoC

LittleJenny said:


> AnnaofCumberland - I know it is gutting to be "labelled" but getting to the chemical pregnancy IS a good sign so hang in there. One of my friends had terrible endo and has had umpteen operations and she ended up with a beautiful daughter by IVF. Your consultant seemed pretty upbeat too so that is fantastic news! And I agree - step away from the AMH test. Docs know too little about it and tend to make sweeping judgments from it; you know how you respond and what your issues are; there is no need to add further stress.


Thank you, LJ, that put a smile on my face.  I've given us a week to try and work out how much of a delay it would mean to switch clinics. Decision-Day is Friday.

Glad you had a nice night eventually, Zuri - but sorry you (and your Mac) were ill!

LOL @ the red-headed twins - I like gingers, meself. 

Good luck with ET, Sarah!

I know I've forgotten loads - brain dead after writing all weekend!

 Sausage.


----------



## Ourturn

Welcome Rose and Deepblue 
Hi LJ - how are you feeling? Any sign of a bump yet? 
Hi everyone 
Had a very busy weekend prepping for the party this Saturday. Spent yesterday sorting out the patio, planting up pots and baskets etc. Managed to get pink shoulders and 10 insect bites! Two on the back of my knee have swelled up so badly I limp! Taken piriton and the nurse at work has given me some hydrocortisone cream. 
My puppy was a bugger yesterday. Went to a friends for lunch and he decided to have a dip in her pond..twice! Back home, whilst I was planting up, he dug a dog shaped hole in a flower bed. When I shouted 'no, bad dog', he jumped in the whole, lay down and all I could see was his little face peering out...so funny. 
Have my baseline tomorrow am, so hopefully the pill I take tonight will be my last and the pmt moodiness ease off. Had an e-mail from my useless sister asking if I can pick her & her dp up from a station 30 miles away on the day of our mothers 60th party! I said no, told her to get a connecting train and then catch a taxi. She will not be turning up until an hour into the party. Did say I had been hoping for some help with the decorating seeing as I'll be catering the thing myself. I could throttle her! I organised it, paid for it, sorted out the food, booze, decorations, you'd think she'd offer some help on the day wouldn't you? She's 30 so age is no excuse.  Oh Gawd, imag in what I'll be like on Sat after 5 days of max strenght stimms  
Rant over!
Anna x


----------



## fluffy jumper

It is very quite on here this morning

Rose.  So sorry to hear about your MC

Anna.  It sounds like your sister could do with a big slap.  I am taking my last OCP tomorrow too.  

AnnaofC.  Good luck with making your decision.  Which other clinic are you thinking about?

Anne.  How are you Jason and Charlie. Is Jason enjoying his new job?  My DH is waiting to find out if he got a job he interviewed for last week.  The more time that goes past the less likely it is that he has got it.  It has been six months now since he had any work at all.

Sam.  I hope AF returns soon.

Zuri.  Sorry your Mac is sick.  You are a designer aren't you?  Can't the mac hospital lend you another one while they repair yours?

I have a very very annoying bluebottle flying around the lounge annoying me.  I have to go and swat it!


----------



## Little Me

Hi lovlies  

Busy day today, been out doing demos on a new Educational Laptop for kids.

Tracey- We're all good ta lovely, Jas really is enjoying his job - just wish he could stay on longer but he's doing well and everybody likes him (he's working for one of our Government customers/friends) - think it's a confidence boost knowing he's liked cos those fcikers at Focus made him feel worthless and sh!t  .
I will   for Steve hun, let me know , bless him. It's so hard watching someone you love going through such crap isn't it.
Charlie is fine ta and very playful (loving too), I am covered in tiny scratches on my hands and arms.....think my customer thought I had been self harming    
Oh well, maybe he'll feel sorry for me and give me a HUGE order   

Anna- Bless your little doggie. Good luck for scan   oh and sorry about your sis   

Lj- Hi love, bless little Posys brother  

 to everyone else  

xxxxx


----------



## HeIsFaithful

Hi Everyone
I don't if you can remember me i complaint about going to see a dr and was told because my fsh had been 27/9 before even though i was currently 10 my only option was egg donation.
I said i was going abroad.  I came back last week and i am excited even though i am not bfp yet.  I visited 3 clinic and they all said the same thing those here said.  My fsh is high at 10 my option is egg donation.  And a miracle happen. The 3rd clinc i visited, the dr was an american trained and has been in the business for a long time.  He said ignore fsh (i was shocked as you can imagine) he said go and do a scan which was done there and he said i am ovulating and producing eggs therefore i do not have any problem. All he would do is insemination of sperm.  my ovaries were ripe and at the right size.  He explained that most dr see things in black and while and women's hormones are not as simple as that, that our mood and what we are going through affects our hormone etc etc.  I came out of the clinic feeling ontop of the work.  He gave me a report and said give it to your dr in uk and they will see that i ovulating therefore there is no reason why i cannot be pregnant.
I have decided to go back and start the treatment but first need to sort out my husbands sperm because does not exist and i need to go back for 2 months.  I am not sure what my option are about the 2 month thing. i need to see my gp.  if anyone had had  to have 2 months off coud you please share with me what you told the gp or what did the gp tell work.

Finally, i really want to thank everyone that has given me one advice or the other since i have joined especially the supplements ie dhea, alrgine etc.     .

And anyone who is thinking of joining this forumn this is a fantansitic forumn i have joined other before coming across this one.  its fanstantic.  i will keep you up to date  .


----------



## Jumanji

Faithful - I am so glad you saw a doctor who was able to see beyond FSH.  I do think doctors can become obsessed by it!  Also bear in mind Hazelnut here, who recently got her BFP!  Her day 3 FSH was between 16 and 38 but she managed to get pregnant in less than a year of trying!


----------



## beachgirl

Just to let you know that Sarah (Swinny) had ET this morning and she now has two embies on board....

Good luck Sarah, keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## H&amp;P

Arghhhhhh  , my trip to the hospital this morning did not go to plan.   Old pot taken off, x-ray done and now new pot back on. Another 4 weeks until they want to see me again. Ah well I suppose it means that I don't have to start doing the supermarket shopping again (the glimmer of a silver lining. ) 

Good news that we have another PUPO lady, Sarah good luck for your 2WW, will be saying a   and sending you loads of  .


----------



## AoC

WOO HOO Sarah!  Nice job, darlin'    Congrats on being PUPO!

  Driver - no fair!

We've got our eye on Gateshead, tracey, simply because that's our other NHS option, and it's only two hours' drive away, instead of four.  But Leeds can offer us a Sept treatment date, and I don't think we'd even get through the discharge/re-referral process in that timeframe, let alone getting to an actual treatment cycle, so I suspect it's going to be Leeds.  We love Leeds, it's just so gruelling travelling.

 Sausage


----------



## H&amp;P

Anna - will you switch to Jimmy's? I don't understand why there is such a difference between the waiting times at the 2 Leeds hospitals, no wait at St James's versus 7 months at LGI seems very bizarre. We will be asking to be transferred to Jimmy's when we have our follow up next week.


----------



## kara76

i have a question if thats ok?

is starting stimms dose high to recuit and then hopefully reducing the best way to deal with stimulation

im getting so stressed about not responsing again


----------



## LV.

Sausage - have you thought about having yourselves a mini holiday in Leeds for the next attempt? You could stay in a hotel and enjoy a city you enjoy whilst cutting out some of the travel - even if it's just for part of treatment? I'm not sure if this would be an option for you, but if it is then perhaps it's worth considering to ease the pressure a bit.

xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies   

Congratulations Swinny PUPO lady!    

Sausage, you can come and stay here anytime, we're not so far from Leeds (30 miles or so?) and the house will be in a better shape by Sept.

Driver, that's not so good  

Kara, I'm not sure that starting off on a high dose is such a good thing if you are a poor responder as your eggs might not take too kindly to being frazzled the stim drugs. Try to have confidence in your doc and if he or she suggests a lower dose to start and more if you are responding well than stick with the suggestion. The problem also with starting high is that you might have a lead follicle go racing off ahead of the others which don't have a chance to catch up and they will have to go to EC when the lead follie is mature or else you risk ovulating early and losing all the rest of them. If you're not happy with your clinic, can you look around for another?

Heisfaithful, very happy to hear you've found a good clinic but not sure why you need to go there for 2 months? By law you are entitled to 2 weeks off for IVF I believe but beyond that you need to have an understanding employer.

LV, please don't take my answer as gospel, I'd be much more inclined to believe what they told you at the Lister unless someone else suitably qualified can give you a better explanation. I personally am happier not down regging on the OCP at all because I hate the pill and I also think my ovaries are barely awake anyway so shutting them down is not the best thing for me personally.

Anne, great news about Jas. Are you contemplating Cyprus later this year or perhaps next year?

Tracey, how's the prep going hun? You must be so excited.

Pospi, not good news about the panel, what a massive disappointment  for you.  

Ooh, Sobroody, you might start stimming tomorrow?  

Kazzie, I've tried to text you a couple of times but not heard back from you. Hope you're ok. 

Ali, Ally and Pam, where have you three gone? Come back, we miss you.

Zuri, have you any tx plans coming up?

Steph, just saw on ** that your midwife sweep and bounce session (can't remember what you called it, sorry) didn't induce your bump. So close though  

Sam, I hope AF arrives soon. Perhaps it's just your body resting up after the last tx. We really do hammer our ovaries on a cycle and we expect them to pick up where they left off straight after the tx. Maybe they're having a little break, try not to worry. Hard I know.   

Kate, hope you had a massive lay-in today!  

Hello to everyone else.

Well, I blew my top today finally. The builder had taken out the 5foot catnic beam and reinserted it after much discussion about how to get 7ft ceiling clearance in the family bathroom. He's put it back in at 5ft8, even I can't go in there at that height! He wasn't there when we got back from lunch today and his team went silent downstairs when I lost it. Another emergency call out to the architect and emergency site meeting, the catnic is being replaced by a steel and the roof is being cut out further to accommodate it. But, the windows and french doors are in, yippee. Just the folding patio doors to go in maybe at the end of the week if they arrive in time. Plumbing and electrical work starts tomorrow so am being thrown out of my office as this rooms is to become the utility room. No rest for the wicked. The steam has now evaporated from my ears as I sit here with a G&T. Phew.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## kara76

thanks for your reply

they assured me starting high would be best and i do trust them but its not stopping the worry .


----------



## kellycraig

hello ladies
I have recently at unsuccessful IVF treatment at the Homerton in london.
Didn't respond too well to the stimms.
I was thinking of switching clinics to the Lister but could do with some advice.
Thanks Kelly


----------



## fluffy jumper

Kelly.  When you say unsuccessful do you mean a BFN or that you didn't get to EC?  If you give us a bit more info we might be able to help.  Many of us here like the Lister and they do seem to be fairly good with poor responders.  

Kara.  I don't think anything stops the worry.  Do you know if your clinic have much experiene with PR's?  Which clinic are you with?

LW.  I am amazed that you haven't blown a gasket with your builders sooner.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Somehow my post send while I was in the middle of typing:

Sarah.  Congratulations on being PUPO.  Let the madness of the 2ww begin.  

Heisfaithfull.  Where is your new clinic?


----------



## kara76

im with ivf wales and they are pretty much the main clinic in wales

im having fsh/etc and amh takingh this cycle and an antral follicle count and ovarian volume so i suppose thats good


----------



## mag108

Hi Ladies
My previously regular posting was taken over by regular drinking/going out/looking for a holiday...
Didnt get too many hangovers/had lots of fun/booked a holiday!
Now getting set to celebrate my belated birthday with a house party in July (we have a few things to do on the house....) all of that and slug watching to keep the b'stards offa my veggies...I've been a busy girl post neg cycle!


Sam- I really hope AF arrives. Very tough place to be. Sending you lots of love.


Belated HAppy birthday to Zuri!

Pix- hope you doing ok post neg cycle. Me, I've been drinking every night but last night and tonight, more from a hedonisatic point of view than to dull anything

Kazzie, hope you are doing ok too.

Popsi- what a pain. They are being a bit careless cancelling or is that normal. Only thing I'd say is that anyone I know who has adopted has got to the panel and its been a formality.

Rose I am so sorry to hear about your m/c. It is so hard. Sending you a big hug. Afraid I cant be helpful re drugs

Purps: sorry you are feeling anxious and its so understandable, theres not a person in the world who wouldnt be...we all get anxious about the whole IF nonsense.There seems to be so much of it is just pure chance and luck...but personally I did all the things I felt would work, cut out alchol, caffeine, drank lots od water, ate well, rested, did acupuncture, did restorative yoga, brazil nuts, pineapple, seeds etc It didnt work for me this time, but then the % left me with a big ? and mid-low expectation that it would work...

Sarah: So delighted for you hun! Hope your DP is taking very very good care of ya

cdp: hope you are doing ok on the 2ww....

Coffee - I am sorry about your cycle . I have only done 1 cycle and it was on Menopur which seems to be thought to be better then Puregen but not sure what the thoughts are on Menogon. A number of us on here are going to Lister clinic who seem to have exp with poor responders....

Nix - I really hope things work out on the soon....

LW...my god, you should go for one of the project man jobs at 2012!

Annof C- good luck with your decision. I find asking what I would most regret NOT doing helps me decide...

big love to you all....LV, , Kate,  Anne, Anna, Ally, Alli, Tracey, Beachy,Donky, Malini, WingWing, Miranda, LJ, and everyone else


XMAG


----------



## mag108

Purps: the end of my post to you should be, good luck with your cycle hun, Sarah is teaching me to be balanced and positive, this could be your time hun!
X


----------



## AoC

I'm not sure, Driver - we may HAVE to transfer to Jimmy's, as they're shifting some NHS patients across ahead of the move to the new combined unit at Seacroft.  I know there are lots of different waiting lists - we'd have to be treated by Sept, because their contract with Cumbria PCT (my funding body, and, rather strangely my employer!) states they have to offer the second cycle within 6 months of the first.  

LV, a short break is something I do have in mind.  We're a bit, um, broke at the moment!   But if that changes at all, I might see if we can take a week, at least for EC/ET.  We do like Leeds - and Husband loves the Royal Armouries!!

LW, you're a lovely lady!  But I don't think I'd inflict myself in mid-treatment on anyone who hadn't lived with me for at least ten years as practice.... Psycho Sausage!  

Oh Lord on the house situation - honestly, I swear that when builders don't know what to do, or how to solve a problem, they just do ANYTHING just to be active.    Wouldn't it be better if they said, "I can't see how to solve this - let's call a meeting" instead of, "let's shove this in there and see what happens...." !!!  G&T is the calm juice of the gods - my wedding was a blissful, relaxed, perfect day, courtesy of judiciously and slowly imbibed G&T starting at 11am...     Good luck with the rest of it!

Tracey's right.  Nothing stops the worry.    

Gotta love a good slug hunt, Mag!    I agree, it's all about avoiding regrets!

Hope you're relaxing, wherever you are, Sarah!


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

LW- WTF is with your builders hun    , so sorry about all this crap.
Cyprus will be about March/April next year hun  

Driver- Sorry about your appointment hun  

Tracey- How did Steve get on with interview love?  

Hi AnnaSausage  

Mag- Where you off to on hols?  

Hi and    to everyone 

Well girls, I have had odd lower tummy cramps since Sunday and also thrush. I never get thrush and my AF isn't due till next Tuesday so F knows.....I think it's the herbs kicking in.

Also, have had the idea that we NEED a holiday so thinking about September in Egypt. Figured we may as well spend some £££ we don't have before we have DE cycle as I feel exhausted (and so does Jas) with this year so far.
Went last year for my 40th and was lovely 
Anyone got any recommendations of hotels/places in Egypt?

Love
xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - we loved Taba Heights, but only if you want total relaxation as there is nothing there except the hotels (only about 5 or 6 spread along the beach), the beach and the best snorkelling we have ever done, right off the beach. Ohhhhh wish I was there right now. The last time we went they had started to build a sort of village close by with a few restaurants but we didn't go there so can't comment.


----------



## Little Me

Thanks Driver
x


----------



## AoC

Morning Anne.    Belgrade is where I'd like to go right now.  Not for sun, sea and sand, or city culture, or night life.... but because there's a museum I REALLY want to go to there to do some research for my book....    Grrrr.  Wanna go!


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Coughing and sneezing my way through the pollen and dusts, atishoooo! I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post this here and it may get edited but here's some light hearted relief for you:

Sweet revenge. The story goes.....

LET'S LET THEM HAVE IT ! !  

My daughter and I had just finished a salad at a Neiman-Marcus Cafe In Dallas, and we decided to have a small dessert. Because both of us are such cookie lovers, we decided to try the 'Neiman-Marcus cookie.' It was  so excellent that I asked if they would give me the recipe, and the waitress said with a small frown, 'I'm afraid not, but you can buy The Recipe.' Well, I asked how much, and she responded, ' Only two fifty - it's a Great deal!'   I agreed to that, and told her to just add it to my Tab.

Thirty days later, I received my VISA statement, and the Neiman- Marcus Charge was $285.00! I looked again, and I remembered I had only spent $9.95 for two salads and about $20.00 for a scarf. As I glanced at the bottom of the statement, it said, 'Cookie Recipe-$250.00.' That was Outrageous!   I called Neiman's Accounting Department and told them the waitress said it was two-fifty', which clearly does not mean 'two hundred and fifty dollars' by any reasonable interpretation of the phrase.

Neiman-Marcus refused to budge. They would not refund my money because, according to them, 'What the waitress told you is not our problem. You have already seen the Recipe. We absolutely will not refund your money at this point.' I explained to the Accounting Department lady the criminal statutes which govern fraud in the State of Texas .   I threatened to report them to the Better Business Bureau and the Texas Attorney General's office for engaging in fraud.    I was basically told, 'Do what you want.   Don't bother
thinking of how you can get even, and don't bother trying to get any of your money Back.'

I just said, Okay, you folks got my $250, and now I'm going to have $250 worth of fun.    I told her that I was going to see to it that every Cookie Lover in the United States with an e-mail account has a $250 cookie recipe From Neiman-Marcus...for free.    She replied, 'I wish you wouldn't  do this.' I said, 'Well, perhaps you should have thought of that before you ripped me off!' and slammed down the phone.

SO HERE IT TIS ! !

Please, please, please pass it on to everyone you can possibly think of. I paid $250 for this, and I don't want Neiman-Marcus to EVER make another penny off of this recipe!


NEIMAN-MARCUS COOKIES -- (Recipe may be halved)

2 cups butter
24 oz. Chocolate chips
4 cups flour
2 cups brown sugar
2 tsp. Soda
1 tsp. Salt
2 cups sugar
1 8 oz. Hershey Bar (grated)
5 cups blended oatmeal
4 eggs
2 tsp. Baking powder
2 tsp. Vanilla
3 cups chopped nuts (your choice)

Measure oatmeal, and blend in a blender to a fine powder.   Cream the butter and both sugars.     Add eggs and vanilla, mix together with flour, oatmeal, salt, baking powder, and soda ..    Add chocolate chips, Hershey bar, and nuts.
Roll into balls, and place two inches apart on a cookie Sheet. Bake for 10 minutes at 375 degrees. Makes 112 cookies. (OR 56 IF HALVED)

PLEASE READ THE RECIPE AND SEND IT TO EVERY PERSON YOU KNOW WHO HAS AN  E-MAIL ADDRESS!

Even if the people on your e-mail list don't eat sweets send it to them and ask them to pass it on. Let's make sure we get this ladies $250.00 worth.

Enjoy the cookies, they really are scrumptious !


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hi everyone 

I just wanted to pop on to update on my little sister Hannahs situation. I posted a couple of months ago about her having her AMH done and it coming back at 4 pmol. The lister said it was 'very serious' & 'she must move quickly' and would need a few rounds of IVF to get enough embryos to freeze for her future and also that it was extremely likely that she would not respond at all to the drugs - she is 26. LJ and a few more of you convinced me to convince her to have her AMH tested off the pill. The Lister said there was no point, ALL of the consultants were consulted apparently and said there was no point and would be no different. She got her results yesterday and it is over 10 (not sure of exact result) and her FSH was 3. I wanted to thank you all on Hannahs behalf for pushing us as obviously the Lister do not have a clue what they are talking about. I have also advised her to write a letter of complaint. I am utterly outraged and have lost any remaining respect I had for the Lister. Thought you should all know this.

Love to all 

A xxxxx


----------



## Züri

Ally thanks for the update, that is disgusting about the Lister! I am so pleased though that her AMH results are better but terrible that a clinic which supposedly helps poor responders got it sooooo wrong

I hope they take note and listen


x


----------



## Little Me

Ally- I am furious on Hannahs behalf, thats a DISGRACE and they need that letter of complaint hun.
Yay for H though   
xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Anne- we went to taba Heights in March thus year, stayed at the Hyatt which i would definately recommend...


----------



## madison

HI All,

  I just wondered if you could do me a favor & have a look on the peers thread & see if you could help me with my question.
  I think I have put it in the before treatment section.
  I am a very bad responder & just wondered if there was any other protocol that I could have done.

  Thank you.
  
    Katy. xx


----------



## Jumanji

Ally - I am really pleased Hannah got a better result this time around and a fabulous FSH to boot!  It may even be that her AMH climbs a bit higher still as her body adjusts to being off the pill.  I agree that you need to write and complain.  Even if the Lister docs felt that it would make no difference, they should appreciate that AMH is still so new and so little is known about it generally that the impact of the pill has to be considered an unknown quantity.  To me, it makes perfect sense that shutting down your ovulation system is bound to lower your AMH so I am not at all surprised at Hannah's "off pill" result.  I am only very sorry that she had to go through such trauma first.

Katy - welcome! I am sorry but I don't know much about protocols or anything; if you can elaborate on what you have been on before then someone can hopefully help.


----------



## fishface

Hi Ladies,

Just a quickie....


LJ - hi hun, would love to see new pics of the twins, they sound georgeous  

Ally - so pleased for hannah, please send her my congrats  


Better get reading back  

 to all xx


----------



## Han72

Hi everyone!

Just a quickie to say hi Madison  will check out PS in a min

Ally - no wonder you're fuming, I would be too in that situation! Thank God your sis got herself rechecked and hopefully has now set her mind at rest!  I have to say that I seem to be hearing more and more negative stuff about the Lister recently, has there been a change at the top or something? It's weird!  Anyhoo, DEF write that letter, even if they were the most perfect and wonderful clinic in the world, something like this needs to be flagged so they can make sure that noone else goes through the anguish that your sis did

Hey LJ - how yer bump lovey?!    Are you going to update your sig to include your deets  We know that you logged n originally to help your dear sis but that doesn't mean we're not interested in what's going on with you hon!

LW - so funny! But I think it's a bit of an urban legend tbh!  Recipe looks nice tho! (WHY does EVERYONE seem to be talking about cakes and biscuits on the boards lately, don't you know I'm on a DIET           )  Hope your builder pulls his head out of his ****, that sound like a total nightmare!

Kara - the argc did something like that with me on my fresh cycle - 
Day1: 450 Fostimon (no clue why they started me off on 450 Fostimon I could have told them they'd get nowt with that!)
Day2: 300 Menopur + 300 Fostimon (that's more like it!)
Day3: 300 Menopur + 300 Fostimon  
Day4: 300 Menopur + 150 Fostimon + .25 Cetrotide
Day5: 225 Menopur + 150 Fostimon + .25 Cetrotide
Day6: 150 Menopur + 150 Fostimon + .25 Cetrotide
Day7: 150 Menopur + 75 Fostimon + .25 Cetrotide 
Day8: 75 Menopur  + .50 Cetrotide
Day9 - Trigger 10K Pregnyl

I got 13 eggs, 12 were good for ICSI and 9 fertilised.  This is after being branded a PR... 

Hey Fishy   

Anne hon - those herbs shouldn't give you thrush!  Can you go back to where you got them from and talk it thru with them?  Good luck booking your hols hon!

Welcome back Mags - sounds like you've been having fun!

Oops love to all, the sun's come out and I've GOT to go outside otherwise I'll just sit here in front of the PC all day!

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Katy hun- So sorry about your news  

Hi Nix- I've got to see her on Friday so will tell her about thrush then enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Ourturn

LW - Can't belive your builders  

Ally - great news re Hannah! Should definately complain to the Lister. How could they have been so wrong!   

Anne - glad Jase is enjoying the new role 

Hi Nix, Zuri, Tracey, Anna, Pix, Driver, Mag and the rest of the team. 

Had the scan this am and my lining is nice and thin so I start injection this evening. Here we go again! 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Anna- Good luck hun


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks Anne, I'm going to need it!


----------



## Han72

Oooh! Good luck Dinna!    

xxx


----------



## AoC

Good luck Anna!  

So glad for Hannah, I just wish she hadn't had to go through that....

As for me, I have today asked to be discharged from LGI and referred to Gateshead.    Contracts manager from our funding authority has offered to do the referral papers personally, and is aiming to get them in the post to Gateshead on Thursday!    Now THAT's service.  Nurse Practitioner at Gateshead was absolutely lovely, and is fairly confident they'd be able to offer me a cycle in Oct, which will do nicely.

 Sausage


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anne.  DH still hasn't heard about the job so I doubt he got it.  He is completely stumped as to what to do.  He was a chef but the accident left him with a back injury that means he can't go back to cheffing.  He is not very accademic and has no real qualifications outside the catering injuiry.
We are thinking that his only option might be to start his own business of some kind but not catering.  Curently considering a toy shop as our local town has nowhere to buy toys since wollies closed down.
He is fantastic with children so would like to be a primary teacher.  He would be fantastic.  Just this morning I was trying to get Max to do some practice of writing his name but couldn't engage him at all.  I went upstairs and when I came down Max was happily practicing as Steve had turned it into something interesting by writing letters and turning them into pictures.
Trouble is he would first need to get a GCSE in English and Maths, then do a degree then the teaching course - this would take 3-4 years minimum.  That is if his severe dyslexia wouldn't prevent him from getting the degree.

Sorry, I have answered your simple question with a very long winded answer!

Anna.  Glad your linining is nice and thin.  Good luck with the stims.  Do you mind doing the jabbing or are you such an old hand now that you don't flinch?

Nix. Did you get some sunshine this afternoon?

AnnaofC.  Glad you have someone on the inside to move things along for you.

Ally.  Fab news for Hannah.  I can't believe the Lister didn't just be upfront about the fact that AMH is so new they can't know things like how the pill affects it.  I think these consultants sometimes just don't like admiting they don't know everything.


----------



## kara76

thank you nix


----------



## Miranda7

Ally - that is SO odd, because they told me I had to wait two periods before getting my AMH tested after an abandoned cycle? Curious they seem to have changed their minds.

I mean, it seems obvious to a layman (me) that if you shove hormones in a body then it's going to affect the results of hormone tests! Surely to goodness?

So thankful Hannah's AMH seems OK now - but she should never have had to go through thinking it was on the floor. Eejits.


----------



## AoC

Thanks Tracey.    I'm really pleased - I've been such a good, informed, assertive, articulate patient today!


----------



## laurab

Ally - I had my AMH done after taking pill for a month too.  Wonder how accurate that is. Terribel she had to go through all that but glad all sorted now.  

XXX


----------



## mag108

Anne
Alicante! After I'd say at least 24hrs online trying to find 'the perfect holiday'..yeh right, in July, peak season...it's all very overpriced for very little, ie 2* greece (v basic) starting at £380pp (DH, DHs son and moi)....
So we've gone for Torrevieja, south of Alicante (Girl at work, her family rent out an appt there)....flights aint cheap but its holiday is the best we could do an limited budget. The area looks good, beaches, appt has 2 pools, looks nice. Lots of markets, sea things to do, good food. Really simple things on holiday make all the difference and accomodation being good is one. We are spoilt cause we got taken to a 5* resort in Malta last year....cant go back to 2* or even 3*! Never been t'Egypt!

LW- Sweet revenge! What a gal. I have forwarded already, but will add my cousins/aunties in the US to the list! I dont ever give up without a fight either! I have had emails to and from CEO HSBC UK and CEO Carphonewarehouse following my letters of complaint to them re various things....

Ally: I am so unimpressed with the Listers response to your sisters situation. How cruel of them to approach this matter with such certainty when its clear there arent hard and fast outcomes with AMH! I am so sorry for your sister.
X

AnnofC - glad you got to make your decision...gateshead sounds like a good place....


----------



## kellycraig

Hi Ladies 
more information about my last treatment at the homerton which took place march/ april this year.
I have FSH level of 9.7 but that was taken about a year and a  half ago so it may have changed.
I was on 450gms of gonal f and got 8 eggs 5 of which fertilized but didn't take and I had none that survived to freeze.
The doctors suggested that i may have a low ovarian reserve but I don't know how bad this is. They seem to think its worth carrying on for another go and I would start again in october. 
I don't know if I should stick with them or go to the Lister or UCH.

Thanks everyone and take care 
Kelly


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Tracey-    for Steve hun. He sounds like he just needs a bloody break bless him  

mag- Glad you sorted you hols love  

Everyone ok?

xxx


----------



## laurab

Kelly - 8 eggs,even on a high dose is fine in my book. Your FSH is a bit high but not silly high. I'd carry on up to you if you move clinincs but personally I think private hospitals in the UK are rip off merchants! But thats just my opinion.  Was the homeron any good? I was in there maternity unit for a week, staff were very nice in the unit even if my birthday pressies go pinched!  

I've read back but can't see how sarah did.... my moby broke too so can't text.  Anyone heard from her? 

Morning everyone!


----------



## Little Me

Hi Laura chick- Yep, our lovely Sarah has 2 embies on board so    for BFP- would be lovely for her  
you ok?
xx


----------



## purple72

Morning Laura and Anne and all the other lovely PR's

Ally so glad Hannah's results are better! Gutted that the Lister behaved so irresponsibly!

Tracey, give Steve a hug from us!

Anne how's the new Iphone doing?

Congrats Swinny

Mag enjoy your holiday hunny

Kelly fab response hun! Most of us would kill for those figures m'dear!

Sam so sorry your AF has gone awol! I think she came to visit me! I'm on day 17 of bleeding, and believe me hunny if I could share it with you I would!!    

LAura how are those lovely trips doing? Happy 6month birthday to all of them, cannot believe it's gone so fast! the photo's are wonderful!

Mir when's Robster one? not long now hey!

Steph..... any news sweetie? Hope your little one comes in time for fathers day! what a lovely gift that would be for DH!

LJ read on other thread that you're having a little man!!! Congrats hunny! hope the MS has settled now!

Princess where are you? and how are you?

Hey Nix, Anna, Sobroody and all the other lovely PR ladies how are you all?

Thinking of you all

I've E-mailed the clinic about my long period so will see if they want me to continue with plans for this treatment, I cannot believe that I've been bleeding for 17 days, not heavy but days of light brown, days of clots, has anyone else experienced anything similar?

Big hugs

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Purps- Sorry about horrible AF love, sounds stressful x
iPhone is LOVELY and gonna upgrade to new one at the end of the week- may as well eh!!
xxxxx


----------



## purple72

hey anne hunny!

Bit stressful as just don't know why and what impact it will have on forthcoming cycle  

Why not upgrade in deed hunny!

How are you and J?

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Purps- We're good ta, trying to have some A & J (oh and Charlie  ) time - no seriously, we're getting back on track and trying to sort out being us again (if that makes sense)
We are thinking about a holiday too in Sept - then looks like DE early next year- must admit to still not having my head round it - I am finding it hard but gotta do it if it don't happen naturally - and that's unlikely eh  
xxxx


----------



## purple72

you just never know hunny, i'm beginning to think I may have had a chemical pregnancy myself! but guess will never know!

Enjoy your couple time because you will be a mummy one way or the other and then there will be precious little couple time (hopefully)

Hugs

Sx


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

Feeling a bit sorry for myself today, had my pot off on Monday and the bone hadn't healed so they put on a removeable one but it has been giving me loads of pain and was making my toes go numb so went back yesterday, they did a slight adjustment to it which helped my toes but not the pain so back again this morning and I am now back in another proper pot for another 4 weeks....gutted.... glad I had that nice bath and managed to make my foot look nearly normal   again before they put this one back on though...

Got our follow up next Tuesday was hoping to be able to drive there and then onto work but guess that is out of the window now.


----------



## Little Me

Driver -  
Been looking at Taba Heights  
ps, lovely wedding pic xx


----------



## Pixie75

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven’t been around lately, as most of you I was feeling sorry for myself too, but I’m trying to pick myself up again - no other choice really!   Off on hols next week – can’t wait! Work has been crazy lately as well – meetings after meetings, grrr!! 

Purps: My AF’s drags on 9-10 days sometimes if it’s ultra light but 17 days seems a bit much honey. Check with your clinic but I’d make sure this is the right month for you before embarking on next tx just to save yourself any disappointment and £’s! Hope I didn’t get you even more worried/stressed.   

Anne: You ikkle spendy!   Really happy to see you are enjoying your life again my lovely. 

Sam: You can’t say ‘that’s it’ unless AF is missing over 12 months so please hang in there.   IVF definitely mess your system up. I will have an extremely short cycle this moth for instance as I ovulated on day 7!  

LJ: Hope everything is going well with you and the ikkle one.   

Tracey: Getting excited?

Anna: I’m crossing everything for you. Hope this is your time. 

Swinny: Woo hoo! Good luck PUPO lady. 

Driver: Aww gorgeous picture! 

Ally: Fab news on your sis and once more how disappointing is that the Lister just assumed BCP would not change AMH reading. Pathetic! Maybe they should have googled it like we did!

Sorry for being a [email protected] FF as I’m not sure what’s happening with everyone else. 

Lots of love,

Pix xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - can I come please  , thanks we got married in Cyprus 2 years ago this month.

Pixie - Just spotted your post, can I come on your hols too? Pleaseeeeee.  

Really tired today had a rude (and not in a good way  ) awakening at 12:30 last night (or is it this morning), when a bl**dy pneumatic drill started up just 4 doors down from us...... , there must have been a gas leak or something as they were there drilling away as if it was the middle of the day until 2am......


----------



## Little Me

Hi lovely Pixiewixie   
What date do you jet off? xxx

Driver- WTF were they doing at that hour?  

Also girls, I'm a  bit worried about my SIL, she's just had her smear result in and it shows Severe  dyskaryosis , the only thing that's really worrying me is it's her first smear in 8 years. I know what it means as have done lots pf research but wondered if any of you ladies has had similar reaults ?


xxx


----------



## Pixie75

DRIVER225 said:


> Really tired today had a rude awakening at 12:30 last night


Naughty girl!!    

Anne: We are off this Saturday honey - only for a week though! 

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Driver.  I presume a pot is a plaster cast for a broken leg?  I hope you get it sorted soon.  Good luck for your follow up.  Is DH going with you

Anne.    for your SIL.  I have had to have treatment on CN1 cells on my cervix but don't know what dyskariosis is.  I had a clear smear after my treatment.

Pixie.  Hi.  You never have to apologise on here for not keeping up.  You need time to recover from your BFN.  Enjoy your holiday,  Turkey isnt it?

Purple.  17 days is definately excessive.  I had similar after my MC, I bled for what seemed like ages and then stopped for a couple of days then bled again.  I would definately ask the Lister.    it must really be getting you down.  I always feel unclean when I have AF.

Laura.


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - really sorry to hear about your SIL, I had an abnormal smear a few (probably about eight) years ago, they repeated it and it came back the same so I was sent for a colposcopy (just googled dyskaryosis and it seems this is probably what your SIL will go for?), I got the all clear after the colposcopy and just had to go for smears every year for 5 years, I haven't had any problems since and am now back to 3 yearly ones. How come she hadn't had one for 8 years? Sorry I don't remember specifically what was abnormal about mine so not sure if it was the same thing but the  starting traetment sounds similar.  

Pixie - that rude awakening was at 11:15...  , DH is enjoying us being back on the BMS.

TM - Yeah a plaster cast but only a foot one (luckily not up to my knee), yes DH will come with me on Tuesday, we have loads of questions....


----------



## Little Me

Tracey - thanks love

Driver- Yes chick, hers is CN3 or severe, CN1 mild, CN2 moderate. can't help but worry bless her, lets   the colposcopy is ok.
ps, I drive to Dewesbury every 2 weeks to take Luke my youngest step son home!! x


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne- Dewsbury is very close to me, will have to meet for a coffe one time (when I can actually drive again  )


----------



## Little Me

we will indeed. What did you do to foot?


----------



## H&amp;P

Broke my metatarsal (sound like Beckham don't I  ) playing volleyball in swimming pool...... yes really......


----------



## Little Me

ouch


----------



## Han72

DRIVER225 said:


> Broke my metatarsal (sound like Beckham don't I ) playing volleyball in swimming pool...... yes really......


Eek! How the bloody hell did you manage to do that woman?!

Anne    for your SIL, sorry I don't know what it means but fingers crossed all will be fine   



Pixie75 said:


> DRIVER225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really tired today had a rude awakening at 12:30 last night
> 
> 
> 
> Naughty girl!!
> xx
Click to expand...

Such a dirty mind for a member of royalty, behave yourself Princess Pixie!    Jeez the monarchy just ain't what it was is it? I blame Fergie   



DRIVER225 said:


> Pixie - that rude awakening was at 11:15...  , DH is enjoying us being back on the BMS.


Oh ok, I take it back    Driver!!! I am shocked  

Hey Purps - sorry AF wont eff off  I hope the clinic replies to your mail with some useful info    Apart from that, how are you feeling?

Hi Kelly - Sorry about your BFN hon  as Laura says that response was fine, don't let them put all kinds of crap in your head about being a PR, you aren't! Maybe change to the Lister though if you can as I'd be wary of a clinic that starts putting such ideas in your head after what was a perfectly normal response 

Wotcha Laura - how's you and the chips? 

Sam - PLEASE hang in there hon, you know it's not over til I start singing!    the old witch will turn up soon!   

Hi Mags - hope you enjoy your hols chick!  My aunt and uncle have a time share in Calpe which I think isn't far from Alicante, it was loverly when we went (although that was years ago, it's probably surrounded by new-builds now!)

Miraaaaaa - whassup chica?! How's the job going and how is Master Roberto - nearly one, I can't believe it!!!

Hey Zuri - didja get your pooter sorted out? Hope you manage to beat your deadline today     

Yo Steph - any sign of Baby G yet lovey? Sounds like the little blighter is well and truly comfortable inside mummy's yummy!

Malini hon- where ARE you woman?! Long time no nuffink! (Unless you've been posting and I've missed it cos I've only been scanning the boards  )

Hi Sausage, Mash, Dinna, and everyone who I've missed, hope you're all having a nice day!

It's d-day for us, or for DH I should say. He has his meeting with his  bosses to decide "whether" he's going to be made redundant/fired whatever. They are so full of it, after the recent ridiculous accusations that have been thrown at him in a blatant effort to wind him up to the point where he does something that would allow them to fire him for gross misconduct. The best one to date is when he was accused of racism... for those of you who don't know, DH is white, French of Polish descent, I'm black, British of Caribbean descent, most of Dh's mates are either arabic or black, his godson is black... does that sound like a racist to you? Seriously, when he told me that one I wanted to go down there myself and smack somebody so I can't imagine how he felt.

Basically I think the new bosses who took over in Jan basically want to get rid of all the existing staff and either wind up the company or replace them with their own people. DH is the 3rd staff member to be fired/threatened with firing since they took over but they obviously don't want to be honest and just make him redundant cos then they'd have to pay out. So they're firing everyone on trumped up charges of non compliance with regulations or lack of motivation and all kinds of b0ll0x. He's been gathering loads of evidence to back himself up tho, statements from consultants and others confirming how fab he is, and already has a lawyer compiling a dossier so if they do try and pin something on him, he should be able to bury them and walk away with a big pay out. I hope so, he deserves it after what they've put him through for the last 6 months    

xxx


----------



## AoC

That's horrible, Nix, but it does happen.    I was almost bouncing in my chair with glee when I read that your DH is compiling a dossier!  So many people dont' think to do it and leave themselves totally unprepared and unprotected.  Good man!  

Driver, that is a LOVELY photo!  

Sorry about your neverending a/f, Purps.    

Um..... that's about it, I think.    Nothing further to report.


----------



## almond

Hi ladies, just popping on to say hello, I'm sorry for being a useless FF recently and for no personals   

I have needed to take a bit of a step back from FF recently for lots of reasons but I have been reading when I can and am always thinking of you all. 

Am trying to prepare for next cycle but have just found out I have immune issues (on top of low ovarian reserve and endo   ) It's all a bit confusing and I'm not sure what to do next, but I'm sure it will become clear

Just wanted to say hello and that I havent disappeared. Am still up for any meet ups as well! 

Love to you all
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Almond hun- Lovely to hear form you and so sorry about immunes    

Nix- What a bunch of C's that your hubby works with. Really sorry for all the sh!t  

Hi sausage xx


----------



## Han72

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Driver, that is a LOVELY photo!


YEAH! Whut she said!!!  

Hello Almond  lovely to hear from you! Come to Paris we can have a meet up here innit?! Sorry to hear about the immune thing , what a blow that must have been on top of everything else  Isn't there a link between endo and immunes? Or did I just make that up..  Will have to check my Alan Beer book (still ploughing thru it, I started really well then got bogged down with all the technical stuff and bits that don't apply to me!) What did they find hon?

Thanks Anne and Sausage for words of support for DH, the meeting starts in 3 mins now...! Cross EVERYTHING!!!

xxx


----------



## Han72

Oh either the FF clock is fast or mine is slow, meeting starts 5pm froggy time!
xxx


----------



## almond

Hi Anne and Nix  

Anne, I have been admiring your Charlie (kitten!) and thinking of you a lot  

Nix - good luck for the meeting ... FFS, I cant believe what problems your DH and Anne's DH have had with jobs. Glad you have got a lawyer, but hope you dont need them   
My immune issues are raised CD19+/5+ (means you are making antibodies to hormones including fsh so can cause poor response, lead to poor quality embryos, bugger up prog levels, antibodies to HCG so like having a contraceptive vaccine! etc etc) and marginally raised CD3. Immune issues can be more common in endo but I have other indicators as well e.g. I get hives. I havent had a biopsy to test for NK cells in uterus which more common with endo - treatment is Humira and I cant face it right now. Havent you had issues with that? Still got to get LAD / DQ alpha done. Some of my NK levels are abnormally low as well which is a bit worrying and makes me worry about agressive treatment for the high levels - posted on immune thread re that. I've got the Dr Beer book and read, but bloody confusing!

FFS! 
x


----------



## Little Me

Almond- he's a little tear away    
Was wondering about you too love
xx


----------



## Pixie75

Nix: It sounds like your DH is dealing with muppets! Any excuse will do then?!   You’d think they’d do their homework before putting someone under such serious accusation! Hope he kicks their butts!  

Almond : Lovely to ‘see’ you again. Sorry about the immune’s issue on top of everything else you have.   Bloody typical! I need to get mine checked but I’m bricking it. 

xx


----------



## Little Me

Listen to this for a bunch of  ...... Remember I said Jason was "under investigation" from the Job Seekers ? well he had a letter  from them this week to say Focus had replied to them and said he pretty much "deliberately got fired" and that 3 years ago he had a verbal warning for time keeping........any how, the job centre have just responded to him and said that he is no longer under investigation and that they are happy with HIS version of events so he doesn't have to pay back any of his allowance.
His solicitor said  "If they use the verbal warning in the Tribunal they will make themselves look pathetic as they come off your Personnel file after 6 months"
F'ing idiots
Hate them


----------



## purple72

Almond Hun so sorry about Immune issues hunny !!

Driver sorry about metatarsel but lovely wedding pic hun

Anne & Nix     for those sh1tty employers of your DH's! Why are people so shortsited and idiotic??

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## H&amp;P

Purple - thanks & right back at ya. Where was yours taken?

Nix - I don't believe we shocked you   .   to your DH for his meeting, god I can't believe how bad some employers are...


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - I don't mind the jabs too much (bloody good jabs as I have x3 to do!) they just sting a bit. I carry all my extra weight on my belly so lots of fat to inject! 

Purps - that is way to long for af, you should definately get that checked out!

Driver - lovely photo

Nix - what a nightmare! I'm of polish decent too, 1st generation born over here. I do the big polish xmas eve meal every year followed by the full turkey/ham xmas dinner the next day   Let me know if you want any polish phrases to suprise dh with!   Sounds like he's doing absolutely the right thing. Is employment law really lax in France? No way they would get away with that bahaviour here!   Has he complained to HR or anyone else in the company about the way he is being treated. Its out and out bullying in my book! Hope he takes them to the cleaners! 

Almond - sorry about your immunes   I had a uterine biopsy done and my results were raised but not super high so she was confident that steroids would do the trick. If this attempt fails will get the full chicago tests done at CARE. I am praying that steroids will be enough for me. Humira! yikes! 

Anne - when's the tribunal? Hope he takes them to the cleaners  

Thanks for the lovely wishes. Hi To Pix, Anna and all you lovely ladies. 

Day 2 of stimms and I feel like I have been run over by a truck! Maybe its because my only dr was the pill this time and and my body is in shock going from nothing to x6 amps of menapur? I felt crap last time, but had felt crap for 3 weeks previously with dr so maybe I didn't notice it? Just pray we have some decent follies on Monday's scan. 

Wish I didn't have to work during tx..I'm so bad tempered. Have wanted to shout 'idiots' at people all day. Maybe that's because I have af pains and spotting too? AF and stimms....you don't want to be around me!  

My sister never responded to my e-mail where I said I was disaapointed she was turning up late to our mother's 60th as I had hoped for some help   Useless! 

evil Anna x


----------



## AoC

Hang on in there, evil Anna!    

Hi Anne!  *waving*


----------



## Han72

Aaaw Dinna you're not evil you're loooovely  (it's everyone else that's 'orrible!!!)  Polish phrases please! DH is rubbish he only knows how to say "pillow" or soemthing equally useless! Although we did meet some lovely Polish peeps the other day who taught me how to say well I don't know how it's spelt but it sounds like korrva (they said it was a rude word and they were v impressed with my pronunciation   )  Good luck for your scan on Monday babes


Almond - I never had the biopsy thingie, they gave me humira cos I had raised tnf-alpha cells in my blood. But it did sweet FA to lower the cytokines. In fact they flared and went higher and then came back down again after the 2nd course but they were still higher than normal.  However I had IVIG after my FET and took a high dose of steroids thruout the 2ww and on the next immunes the levels had come right down...  which makes me wonder whether I should bother with humira at all and just go for IVIG and steroids? Or could the humira have still been working?  God what a head        

Anne - J's bosses sound just as see you next tuesday-ish as Mike's.  Why the hell would they try to put the kybosh on his JSA claim? The spiteful little fcukers! I hope he wipes the floor with them!    

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies 

Just wanna pop in and say hi    Taking a ff break at the mo as feel like i have nothing to say anymore   

Anne hunny if you wanna have a chat or pm re the donor issue just let me know sweetheart


----------



## Han72

Aww Katy don't leave me    Whaddayamean nuffink to say you're usually one of the funniest ones on here  

And look at me, I post absolute b0ll0x all day, so having nowt to say is NO EXCUSE!!! So puhleeze stick around or I shall be forced to stalk you on **   
xxx


----------



## purple72

yeah kate! what nix said!!

Driver hunny, pic taken in sunny buckinghamshire   not as exotic as yours hunny x

Sx


----------



## LV.

Kate - don't go anywhere darlin! (well not unless you need to take a break that is....)

Hello to everyone, sorry I've been [email protected] Been rather mental and can definitely do with this pseudo holiday. Can't believe it's almost here, not had time to think which has probably been a good thing.

Mega Cetrotide shot tonight - eeeek! Bee sting me up and off we go!!

xx


----------



## Han72

Good luck LV!  for the stingy Cet shot (they hurt like buggery don't they!)

Well DH just called me after his meeting. By the way he wanted to do them for harrassment/bullying but his lawyer said it was too difficult to prove. They think they're so clever the little f'ckers, they would pass these sodding rumours on to the union rep who would then tell DH but naturally noone wants to put anything in writing 
But his boss ain't that clever. He came out with all kinds of sh1te including one accusation of DH not replying to an email. Dh printed off the mail, plus his reply and put it in front of him during this meeting - the d1ckhead still maintained that DH had never replied.  There was an HR rep in the room but she was there to back up DH's boss, she actually told DH off for being rude to him when the man was totally lying to DH's face!  I will NEVER understand how stuff works in this flipping country!

Anyway the upshot of it all is that DH will get a letter in 7-10 days confirming their decision. I hope to God they call it redundancy and pay him off cos if they try and make out that it was any form of gross misconduct then we will have to go to court which could take bloody years to sort out.  We should win if it comes to that but it would just be so much better if they could just accept they f'cked up, pay him off and we can all move on with our lives. Don't hold out much hope of that tho, his boss is SO stupid and SO vindictive I wouldn't be surprised if he tries it on and we have to faff around in court...  FFS!!!

Sorry for the total me post but this is completely doing my head in. We should be concentrating on tx and having our family and just generally living our lives but instead were forced to waste time and energy on petty vindictive little [email protected] like Dh's boss. I'm so angry I could cry!


----------



## purple72

Oh Nix hunny

It's not surprising you are so angry and frustrated, I just don't know how these idiots end up in such positions, and just ask anne, it's no different over here!! 

I wisj I had some words of comfort m'dear but know that we are all here for you to offer a shoulder if you need hunny

  

Sx


----------



## almond

Hi again on FF tonight as asking questions re immunes so thought would pop by

Nix - what a f awful afternoon. It all just seems so unfair. No wonder you feel bloody angry with all that going on and IF. Life sucks sometimes  

Anne - wtf? They are insane  

Pix - lovely to "see" you too. I am still in 2 minds about whether it is worth getting the immunes done, but I have got endo and also some other indicators and just wanted to know I'd tried everything. But if you decide not to do it I think that would be a good decision as well. I wonder how many people who get pg would have immune issues but have never been tested? That's the thing, its such an unknown quantity. Hope you are doing ok  

Sobroody - good luck with your cycle   I can totally understand why you wouldnt want to be anywhere near work. Can you get signed off if it all gets too much?

Purps - hope you get AF thing sorted, that must be really disconcerting when you are just about to start a cycle  . Good luck with the next cycle  

Kate -  

LV  - good luck 

I will probably not be posting too much for a bit again but will be lurking and thinking of you all
xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies  

Anne, that's dreadful, they need stringing up by their ....

Nix, your situation too. How dare companies play your DH like that.    

Anna So Broody, did you have your baseline scan today?

LV, get some ice on that bee sting - it's quite a shot 3mg hey?  

Purps, how are your auntie and uncle recovering from their terrible ordeal? Did they find the awful people that did this to them?

Almond, so sorry to hear about your immune issues on top of being a PR.  

Kate, please don't go far hun.  

Sausage, when will you start your next round?

Pixie nohut, sorry you're down, such an anticlimax after a promising cycle.  

Hello everyone else  

I had another blow up with the builder this morning after he cut through my beautiful sanded and stained original wood flooring in the only bedroom not damaged by the flooding in a different place to where he said he would put the pipes so none of the furniture will now go up against the wall. We had a heart to heart tonight and he apologised for everything. I know he's working really really hard and most of the work he has done is fabulous. I think this must be one of the most difficult extensions ever because none of the floors up stairs are on the same level and you never know where it will come out when you drill through or knock a wall down. We found the missing cellar yesterday when they took another wall down which was quite exciting. The Tudor walls are made of really small bricks filled with horse hair and lime mortar and these were lined with a Victorian era brick wall. The cellar isl filled with concrete though and after all this hassle with the rest of the house there's no way I want to start digging that floor out too. I dread to think what might be down there.

Just ordering the BBQ food for Mum's lunchtime party and making a very boring tricolore salad for starters (as no cooking) and spag bol for main course which I will make tomorrow on the single ring camping gas stove so we can microwave it for the evening murder mystery party, hope they don't notice!! Haven't even thought about costume yet. 

Lightweight x x x


----------



## AoC

LW, we're hoping (and dreading) for October.  

Oh no! Sorry about the flooring.  I get really protective about the oddest things in my house - it's an old, sandstone built farmhouse, built in the early 1700s we think.  Sound like yours has a serious pedigree!  How exciting to find the cellar.... we try to lose ours, since it has running water in it.  Not from taps.... it just runs out the hole in the wall, trickles across the sandstone flags, and disappears where we think the well used to be....


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

LW- F'ing builders, they too need to be strung up by their  !!!!!          

Nix- I FEEL you pain and anger hunny, what a bunch of  , what goes around I   comes around to the toss pots   

Anna- Your sister      ,  

Lucy- getting excited?  

Kate- I echo what Nix said , i LOVE your posts   you are loved on this thread but you take a break and come back when you 're ready. Thanks about the DE chat love  

Morning AnnaSausage  

xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Sausage, Bella our three way cross is more pedigree than our house!! Parts of it still contain the old tiny bricks and lime mortar, horse hair and the old wattle and daub and we have found old lintels buried in the plaster. The roof contains reused timbers which we know were pre-1800s and when we took up the 'modern' floor boards, we found the old slatted wood ceiling. The house and adjoining barn used to be a row of tiny farm workers cottages pre-1900s. The part that is being extended we thought was just an earlier extension from 1962 but we have uncovered some seriously old bricks and lintels now the internal walls have come down and now it's clearer why she had made the extension such an odd shape inside of peculiar rooms inside. 

Anne hun, hope you're ok today   Will you have any counselling before you go to Cyprus?

LV, two more sleeps and you're off to Istanbul!

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Little Me

Hi LW- I may well do, I will at least speak to people who have had DE babies for sure.


----------



## AoC

Morning Anne!  

Your house sounds fascinating, LW, I love when they give up their secrets bit by bit...

I am KNACKERED today.  Real, head-spinning, could park up in the car and go to sleep knackered.  Not at the right stage in my cycle to be this tired, so have no idea WHAT's going on!  I just want to sleep!


----------



## Pixie75

Morning ladies,

LW – Grr kick those builders’ butts or nuts!   I can’t believe things are still dragging on. 

Anna – you made me laugh with your post. I always want to shout ‘idiots’ at people in the office especially to my MD’s! Do you think I should?  

Kate: Massive hugs to you my lovely.   You don’t have to say much, your presence makes us happy, really does. 

Purps: You OK honey?   Have you heard from your clinic yet? Hope your scan goes well next week.  

Lucy: We will be in Turkey at the same time but I will be 10 hours away from you.   Wishing you the best of luck honey    – you have my Turkish mobile number so do give me a cal if you need any help.  

Anne: How are you today sweetie?  

Morning AnnaC!

I have a nice pedicure appointment today   – trying to be prepared for my hols on top of everything else I’ve got going on. I’ve had no success with weight loss & war with cellulite due to the comfort eating and I still have a bit of belly from the last tx   but who cares I will have nice feet!   

Love,

Pix xx


----------



## Little Me

Pix- I'm ok ta love, enjoy the pedi


----------



## AoC

Blow the nice feet.... nice legs, Pix!    (looking at your pic!)

But you're right, having nice feet makes you feel all girly and groomed.... *wiggle*


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies

LW your house sounds amazing, just hope the builders get there @rses into gear

Hello Anne & Annac

Hey pix enjoy the pedicure hunny

Not heard from clinic yet but sure i will soon, still bleeding day 18 today, must admit it's beginning to get me down   

Sx


----------



## Pixie75

Oh Purps honey,   please wait until you hear from the clinic before getting upset, I’m sure they’d tell you what the best thing is. If this month is not the right one you can cycle next month it’s really not worth you getting upset over it. 
Can you think of anything you’ve done differently this month? 

Anna: Thanks hon!


----------



## purple72

Just the pill hun! nothing else think i'm just drained by it all and DH is at work today and I'm at home so just a bit maudlin I think 

I'm ok really hun

Bet your looking forward to your holiday sweetie, how long are you going for?

Sx


----------



## Pixie75

Didn’t Tracey have similar problem lately, she was also on the pill? I’d keep calling the clinic until I get an answer if I was you honey, it can’t be easy waiting for an answer not knowing what’s going on. I’m sure you are OK cos you are a very strong girl – you really are. 

I’m off on Saturday – just for a week.  

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - that is a swear word! Here's one for you 'fajna pupa' pronnounced 'faynaa poo pa', means 'nice ****'   Sorry you are having such a mare. Can't belive HR   Will keep every thing crossed that he gets redundancy. Hopefully they realise that he is very switched on and will go after them if they do anything else! 


Purps -    

Lw - Sorry about your floor   Your house does sound amazing. Baseline was Tuesday, everything was fine. 

Pix - Not sure calling your MD idiot would do much for your career prospects! 

Hi Anne, Anna, Tracey and everyone else

My director wants me to research a HR qualification and think about doing it. Would take 2 years to complete part time. Great opportunity but not sure when I could fit it in! 

Have a massive to do list to get through before I leave, then I have to sort everything for the party on Sat tomorrow. DH's family are comming over from Ireland and we're out to dinner tomorrow night. Probably won't get a chance to check in until Sunday.

Do you think 1 glass of bubbly would do any harm on Sat whilst stimming? 

Have a great weekend everyone!

Anna x


----------



## AoC

The Polish for **** is pooper?


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girls

Sorry I've been AWOL but my PC at home is goosed so no internet at home. Thanks Anne for posting for me, you are a star   

I have to say that reading back through your posts has just made me get a bit choked. Thanks for all of your wonderful messages of support, it really means the world to me. Team PR you are wonderful, warm group of the strongest females you are ever likely to find. Thanks xxxxxx     

Well everything went well and I am now officially PUPO. I went for EC on Friday and I got 4 eggs and out of the 4 three were mature and 2 fertilised, so we've got one grade 2 and one grade 3 back onboard. I took it totally easy from Monday through to yesterday but I am back in work today...boo!!!! The whole weekend following EC was traumatic this time for me, I just had a feeling of impending doom all weekend for some reason. We were on pins on Saturday morning as we didin't get the embryologists call until 12.30 and theye are supposed to call between 10 and 11, so I was climbing the walls. I think my expectations had been so high after our last cycle where all 4 collected fertilised and made grade 1 embies. My transfer on Monday went really well, so by now I am hoping that my lovely little embies are starting to snuggle in. Please let this be out turn!! i think I have aged 10 years this weekend.

Sorry that I've not had chance to read back but I have just sneaked on at work for 10 minutes.

Hope you are all well 

Love and big hugs
Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## popsi

hiya ladies

apologies for not being around much, have been feeling a bit   with our panel being cancelled again so have not posted as have not had much to say x

anne and nix..    them sh!tty employers WTF is the matter with people these days, i thought work conditions were supposed to be getting better but they just seem to be getting worse  

kate. . hope your ok hun  

LW .. still cant believe your house you poor thing x

pix and driver.. fab photos   very beautiful x

purps.. hope the bleeding stops soon hun, i know that tx plays hell with our cycles x

tracey.. hope your ok and trying to be positive x

swinny.. woo hoo pupo lady x

much love to everyone else, sorry my brain is frazzled after 3 weeks off work and i cant think anymore lol.. back to work on monday though not happy at all  , but have 2 weddings and a hen party over next two weeks then panel (if they dont cancel again    )

xxxx


----------



## fishface

Evening lovely ladies  

Sarah - congrats on being PUPO hun, take care of those embies  

Popsi - why did the panel cancel hun   when's it booked in again for   i was getting all excited for you, so i can imagine how you were feeling  

Nix -   to DH's bosses, what a sh!t time of it you've been having, hope you're both ok   what's the current plan with t/x  

Kate - you never have 'nothing to say' hun, just cause you don;t feel you normal chipper self doesn;t mean we don't want to hear from you, even if all you want is to moan or have a good  , that's what we're here for   I'm not always on FF anymore, but i do still need you lot to fall back on  

Purps -   AF for 18 days, its day 1 for me and i feel like stangling someone and crawling under my duvet - hope you hear from the clinic soon  

 to everyone xx


----------



## scruffyjack

Hi Ladies, I was wondering if I could pick your brains.
I am going back to see the consultant next week and was wondering what questions to ask. You probably need to know all about our journey so far.
We had our first icsi last November and managed to get 2 mature eggs after starting on 3 vails of menopur and moved up to 5. Womb lining never reached more than 6.3mm. Got 1 embie transfered back but sadly not to be.
Mr M classed me as a poor responder.
In May this year we tried again but this time on 300 Gonal-f. Again i didnt respond and was eventually on 375 units. Sadly this time I had 1 cyst, 1 decent follie and the rest really didnt grow and my womb lining got to 6mm
I was found to have a fibroid in my womb this time as well and am waiting for the results of my amh levels
Should i ask about the fibroid being removed, is there anything i can take to make my womb lining thicker,should i ask to start scanning sooner and anything else anybody can think of. 
Sorry for a long, rambling post but any help would be appreciated 
x


----------



## popsi

fishy.. .the cancelled 1st time because the panel was too busy, and this time because we were the only one on the agenda    just cant seem to win !!! we have new date now 7th July  

hope your ok hun xx

love to everyone else... busy tonight photographing new invitation designs to advertise

xxxx


----------



## laurab

Pops as fustrating s it is, you have still done really well to complete home study and get to panel in under a year.... just seems a long time when your waiting!  You'll soon have your little bobynogs. XXX

Sarah- I have had grade one embies before but it was my grade 2 ones that made my chippers. Sending belly rubs. X

Just stuffed a chinese down my neck (food not a person!), feel sick now!

Love to you all. XX


----------



## kellycraig

Thanks ladies for the feed back.
I have been feeling crap for months but your positivity has lifted me.
Good advice as ever
cheers kelly


----------



## Ourturn

Sarah - Congrats on being pupo, will keep everything crossed         

Scruffyjack - what did they say about the fibroid? I have one but have been told its not a problem. In terms of protocol you are still not on the highest dose. With my 1st iui they moved me up to x4 amps  of menapur and after 20 days I got two follies. With my last ivf they put me on x6 amps and I got 6 eggs. Apparantly mixing menapur with another stim can help too. Sure some one can advise you. 

Popsi - I'm sure you will sail through panel!  

Hi Laura


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all 

sorry I haven't been contributing much - still waiting here for baby to arrive - but is far too comfy in there and am now 10 days overdue!  feeling quite chilled, but can't wait to meet our little person and find out what flavour it is!  (as for all the old wives tales, you name it, I've tried it!  )

Am booked in for an induction on Saturday if not started, but really hoping it will all happen before then!

*Swinny* - well done PUPO lady - am  that this is your turn!   

Sorry for no more personals, want to get an updated list up before I go to bed - lots of love    and    to anybody who needs them, I will be letting Laura know as soon as I have some news so she can let you know!

Steph

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
2nd IVF - Lister - due to start June 2009 *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
5th IVF - Lister - starting August 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bonchance*5th IVF - due to start soon*Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister? - consultation 19/02/09 *CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - booked for 29/03/10 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Babyspoons/Spoony*2nd ICSI - June '09 - currently dowregging *Emmachoc*Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - ET ??/06/09*Ladyverte*4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - cetrortide jab 17/06/09 *Purple72*4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - currently on pill *Sobroody1 (Anna) *
2nd IVF - Royal Shrewsbury - June 2009 - currently stimming *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Swinny*3rd full cycle ICSI - June '09 - 2 eggs/2 embies - ET 15/06/09 - testing ??/06/09 *Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *AnnaofCumberland*2nd IVF - April '09 (after no response on 1st IVF) - tested 08/05/09 - HCG only 7 - biochemical pregnancy  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Elinor* 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Lincs Jax*8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy  *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  - timed intercourse with trigger jab Feb '09 *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)* FET after 6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - April 2009 - tested positive 27/04/09 but levels falling *PamLS* 3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Rachel78* 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Rose39* 3rd ICSI - 6 eggs/3 embies - tested positive 13/04/09 but missed/mc & ERPC 16/05/09  *Sonia7* 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Almond*
1st IVF - microdose flare - EC 19/02/09 - 4 eggs/2 fert - 2 embies transferred 21/02/09 - tested negative 07/03/09  *Anne G*
2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation ^higme^ *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Dimsum*4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  *Donkey*
3rd IVF - EC 17/01/09 - ET 20/01/09 - tested negative 02/02/09  *Driver 225*
1st ICSI - tested negative 08/06/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Emak*1st IVF - February 2009 - 1 egg collected/fertilised - ET 22/03/09 - testing 05/04/09 but started bleeding 02/04/09  *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*3rd ICSI - Chiltern - SP - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 13/03/09  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jerseyspuds*1st IVF - Lister - April '09 - 3 eggs - ET 28/04/09 - started bleeding heavily day 12 of 2ww - tested negative 09/05/09  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Latestarter* 4th ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - April 2009 - no eggs at EC  *Lightweight*2nd ICSI - May 2009 - Jinemed - Cetrotide before AF SP - only one degenerated egg collected  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - tested negative 25/02/09  *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Malini*2nd IVF (this time with ICSI) - February 2009 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 16/03/09  *Mag108*1st IVF cycle - Lister - March '09 - 8 eggs - 1 blast & 1 comp morula - tested negative 28/05/09  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Pixie75*2nd IVF - Jinemed - microflare protocol - 1 egg - 1 embie transferred - tested negative  *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  *Rural Chick*2nd IUI - ARGC - basting 20/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09  (1st IVF at Lister start stimming 04/04/09 if IUI doesn't work) *Sam22*1st IVF April '09 - Lister - cycle cancelled after no response after 9 days stimming  *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *Wing Wing*2nd IVF - Luxembourg - February 2009 - EC 25/02/09 no eggs at collection/follies were cysts  *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - going for tx again in September 2009 *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Approval panel 23/06/09 - Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Be Lucky (Bernie)*  naturally! February 2009 - and had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs - due ??/??/09 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - due 03/08/09*EBW*
 naturally! - November 2008 - due ??/??/09*Hayleigh*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - first scan 22/05/09*Hazelnut*  naturally - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - first scan ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - due 08/08/09*Lainey-Lou*  on 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus - Feb 2009 - 10 eggs/10 fertilised - tested positive but has had bleeding - Twins! seen at scan 30/03/09*LittleJenny* Natural  May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) - first scan 28/05/09 - due 07/01/10*Missyg*
 - natural surprise! on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected - immunes with Dr Gorgy - next scan 04/06/09 *Nicki W*  - natural surprise! due 15/01/10 - also has  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Pin*  - natural surprise! due 23/09/09 - also has  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *Suzie W*  on 2nd cycle - IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula - tested positive 13/05/09 - first scan 01/06/09 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Beans33*
 Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Juicy*  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W*  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Odette*  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Ourturn

Steph - How exciting! Keep us posted


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies
Firstly, massive apologies for being awol for so long - we are at the end of the BT line and so internet connection is c**p, to say the least. Having said that, we have been on line for the last couple of weeks and although I haven't read back through all the posts, massive        to everyone.
As for us - our 1st (and only) IVF with 450 Gonal-F resulted in the most pathetic response and follies ever seen (less than 5mm after two weeks) - I had more on 100mg Clomid! On Day 14 and over £1000 drugs injected into me, we saw Marie Wren who told us "that it would be a miracle if we were to have our own child, and that she couldn't understand why we'd left if so long as we'd been together for ever. The only route now is Donor Eggs". That was mid April and we're still trying to come to terms with it. In the meantime, I've been told by my Head that I can no longer be Head of Science and Head of House as "it's too risky for one person to have two key roles and that there are lots of people capable of doing those jobs"  (nothing to do with my fertility treatment......) - how valued do I feel!! Anyway, I've stayed with Head of Science and my assistant head of house was promoted yesterday. I'm going in to have my gall bladder removed on the 30th June and my last two cycles have been 18 days each with the worst period pains I have ever had. Whilst I am feeling sorry for myself, and can feel the long term depression coming back, I wanted to say how much I admire everyone here, who always seems to bounce back regardless of what is thrown at you - please can I have some of what you have as I need it right now.
I have real dilemas about trying again with my own eggs and would welcome any advice - Marie Wren's diagnosis was
1) Bu**ger all eggs left - in fact, this could be the start of your menopause
2) Even producing follies with clomid - you didn't get pregnant
3) IVF works best for those with explained problems
4) Even if you were to get preganant, chances of not having a mc are low
5) If you want your own family, DE is your only option.

I am so torn between wanting my own child in my arms and saying "s*d it, it's never going to happen", and if we'd really wanted it, why didn't we do anything sooner? Besides which, am I now too old - the problem is, I still feel as young as my students I teach!!
I'm really sorry this is such a me post, but I know that I'll get honest replies from everyone here - DH is very wary of another go at IVF given the Marie treatment (how anyone could dare smoke after a lecture from her - wow!) but he would probably be willing to go DE, but mainly because I wanted to. I am really worried that I am about to go back on the anti-depressants and the gall bladder op will co*k things up anyway.
Love to you all
Catherine xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Steph, so so close, you'll be holding your beautiful bundle in the next 36 hours or so, yay!   I'm so excited!

Catherine, I'm so sorry things are getting you down at the moment, not surprisingly. There's alot going on and please give yourself plenty of thinking time and some pampering. If you had a better cycle on clomid than on stims, have you thought about trying a natural IVF cycle?  Are your periods still regular and do you ovulate every month? Only you can be the judge of whether you want to try again with your own eggs or if the DE route is the next option for you but there are plenty of girls going the DE route here at the moment so can get plenty of advice. Can you manage a holiday with DH and a little sun at the end of this term? Might give you the well needed time out for some R&R and time to think things through away from home and all the stresses.  

Love to all the other gorgeous girlies  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Little Me

Morning all 



laurab said:


> Just stuffed a chinese down my neck (food not a person!), feel sick now!
> 
> Love to you all. XX


     

Love that one Laura 

Catherine- Hun, so sorry aboutall this crap you're having 
I too have been told that DE is only way for me after 2nd failed TX (no fert again) I am NOT giving up with my own eggs but I'm also not having any more TX- we'retrying naturally for a few months then if nothing happens will move on.
I am still ovulating, having reg AFs so medically, there should be no reason - just need one of my eggies to fertilise, oh and snuggle in and bob's your uncle!!!! 
So, keep going hun, don't make any rash decisions and give yourself some time.
As LW said, maybe some sunshine will help- I am gonna book a holliday ( sod the £££) just as soon as we have a date for Jasons Tribunal.
 

Steph- I am SO excited for you. You are my inspiration hun  

Hi LW 

love to all 
xxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Me again...... for those who dont remember me I have only posted on here a few times and have always had good advice from yous.  I had 2 IVF's own eggs and 1st cycle abandoned and 2nd cycle no eggs in 3 follies.  Was on 300ui Gonal F on both of them (highest our clinic goes) and have done one long protocol and one short protocol.  Now because I have endometriosis I never managed to get my bloods done on day 3 as was always on drugs to stop my period so now that im on nothing thought I would do them all.  Now the clinic says no more IVF with my own eggs DE is the only option.  So here are my blood results:  Let me know what you think:

FSH 5.1
LH 2.31
17- Beta Oestradiol 383
Progesterone 2.1
Prolactin 240

Now to me they seem fine?  can you have good results and be a poor responder or could it be that the drugs i used were to low on IVF?? this is my debate.  Now im due to see a clinic IVI in portugal on Thursday for DE but think maybe I should still give it a bash with my own eggs Oh dont know what to do.

Soniax


----------



## fluffy jumper

I am just dashing on and trying to speed read as we are meant to be going camping this afternoon and I have work to do before I go but have spent time reading on ff instead of working.  DH will get cross soon and I don't blame him.

I just wanted to say:

Nix.  I can't believe your DH employers.  I just can't imagine every being able to be such a horrible horrible person as DH's boss.  And that others are letting him get away with it   .  I hope he gets what he deserves (DH not his boss, oh maybe his boss too) and you don't have to go to court.  Courts just take forever and the whole process affects your mental health.

Catherine.  I am sorry you are feeling so bad.  The others are right, try and take a little break in the sun, anything to try and stop your self sliding into dispair that it is hard to climb out of.
I think the own eggs/DE is such an individual thing.  Personally, I am a very practical rather than emotional person.  I have never been one to think 'blood is thicker than water' so have no problem moving on to DE. I am 100% convinced I won't feel any differently towards this child (if I am lucky enough for it to work) than I do Max.  Also, the practical side of me thinks that with the odds stacked against you for your own eggs (although remember even a 1% chance is a chance) that I would rather go down the route that has the better odds.
Everyone is different though and you have to think about what is right for you.
   .
P.S.  Have you had any couselling?  You can get free counselling with any clinic you are with or have been with.  Marie Wren told me I could come back and have counselling a year or two after my treatment.

Saffa.  I don't know enough to advise you but your FSH seems very low, unless it is being supressed by something else.

Better go and do that work so I can go off for the weekend.  I am going camping in Weymouth.  God help DH and Max if it is cold as I will be a right moaning minny.  I prefer a roof with 4 stars on it over my head to some canvas. I haven't camped since I was a child.

Lots of Love

Tracey
xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

ooh Tracey, have a lovely time camping! I hope the weather is nice.

Sonia, the bloods look fine to me. I'm not sure just how endo and/or the the drugs will affect IVF, perhaps you might respond differently now you are off of them. It's good that you are looking at all your options, would you consider trying another cycle in parallel with the DE cycle if the clinic will let you? It might also we worth having a one off scan on CD2 to see how many antralfollies there are for potential stimulation now you are off of the endo drugs. I'm really not sure what difference the drugs might have made but your bloods don't indicate you would be a very poor responder.

Anne, help! Ali has left Fazeley's pharmacy, arrggh! I have my Estrafem prescription from the Jinemed and Fazeley's won't take it anymore. Pixie nohut, how did you get hold of yours in the UK? Anyone know where I can get it from?

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Han72

Hello!

Jeez!    to Catherine and Saffa! It's so TYPICAL - all these arrogant buggers seem to assume that just because they couldn't manage it rhen noone else can!

Saffa hon, on the face of it and this is just my own opinion and in no way reflects the opinions of the Fertility Friends website - your clinic is talking B0LL0X. Those figures are absolutely fine, ok maybe the LH is little low but they could fix that by stimming you with menopur... although bit confused about your E2...? What does that 17 signify?

Re the possibility of your FSH being suppressed by something else, well that would usually be high E2 but yours is apparently within the normal range so it can't be that! Why not get a second opinion in Portugal but from what I can see, your day 3 numbers are pretty damn good and I don't see why you shouldn't keep trying with your own eggs!  and  to you babes!

Cath hon, (and at the risk of sounding a bit repetitive) on the face of it and this is just my own opinion and in no way reflects the opinions of the Fertility Friends webisite - Marie Wren is talking B0LL0X, she is the reason why I didn't go to the Lister, she was so negative when I went there and we hadn't even had an attempt then! And how DARE she try and put it all on you by suggesting that it's your own fault for not starting investigations sooner?    When we're constantly being told to bugger off and keep trying naturally and it takes forever to get anywhere via the NHS and we haven't all got infinite funds to fork out thousands for private tx whenever it suits us!
Also did you know that the late great Alan Beer, immune tx guru, believes there's a link between depression and IF. It's to do with serotonin levels, apparently this stuff helps to improve bloodflow to the uterus and it regulates TNF-alpha production. So he says if serotonin levels are too low then TNF-alpha cells can multiply out of control. He adds that lack of serotonin also causes weight problems because we feel depressed and we comfort eat... Don't be afraid of the anti-dp's that could be exactly what is needed to get you back on the right track! Malini kindly pointed me in the direction of a natural alternative to Fluoexetine, it's called 5-HTP. You can get it at Holland and Barretts, might be worth a try if you want to avoid the dreaded Prozac...(which worked great as far as improving my mood but completely banjaxed my libido!)

As for the job, they're clearly talking out of their **** s. You must be an EXCELLENT teacher and administrator or they would never have given you the 2 jobs in the first place! Is there an Ofsted review due soon by any chance? This smacks of **** covering to me! The good thing now is that you should have LESS pressure on you at work and you can concentrate on doing what you need to do to make yourself feel better.   

Scruff  hopefully your clinic should be able to advise as to whether the fibroid needs to be removed or not. They don't always. I have one, but it's not in the way of anything so it's just been left there!

375 is a pitifully poor dose of stimms, my clinic goes all the way up to 600 (they are unusual in that tho.) But most of them will at least go to 450! You could also ask about the possibility of trying a different mix of stims. Some people do great with GonalF or Puregon only. Others like me only get a decent response with Menopur, some need a combination of different drugs, it depends on the individual...

LW - check out the where to get cheap drugs thread: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0
Maybe they don't all accept foreign scrips but there must be one of them that does!

Tracey - You're a brave woman! I'm a 4 star hotel girl too, you couldn't get me in a tent if you paid me! Actually under the circs, that's not strictly true, but it would have to be a LOT of money  How much is a cycle at the ARGC again??!!   I really hope that this trip goes ok and that you enjoy the camping honey! I hope especially that the weather stays nice for you! 



Anne G said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> laurab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just stuffed a chinese down my neck (food not a person!), feel sick now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that one Laura
> 
> Steph- I am SO excited for you. You are my inspiration hun
Click to expand...

YEAH! What she said!   

Anne hon, this is gonna sound weird but I'm a bit jealous of you that you can still try naturally...! I still luvs ya tho! 

Swinny - PUPO lady, how goes it?! 2 week w*** driving you bonkers yet?     Have some  too!

Pix - enjoy your pedi. I'd love to get one done but my feet are so 'orrible I get too embarrassed so out comes the scholl foot bath thingie, it's all about the DIY! (when I can be bovvered that is!)   

LV - not long now girlie! All the VERY BEST OF LUCK    
Hi and love and tings to Bangers (it's quicker to write than sausage!) Dinna, Kate, Mira, Ally Purps, Popsi and oooh EVERYONE!!!

Oh and thanks to all for your support re DH's nightmare work situation! He got another recorded letter today once again accusing him of lying, not doing any work and refusing to recognise his manager as such. Load of b0ll0x once again just trying to cover their **** s and make out that they have grounds to sak him for gross misconduct!

Anyway I've gone on long enough, better go and check out the boards I'm sposed to be monitoring!

xxx


----------



## Swinny

Afternoon lurverllly ladies

Beachy – I will be thinking about you this weekend honey. Hope you and Alex have a nice weekend doing whatever the hell you fancy doing up in the lakes xxx

Fishface – Ta honey I will. Getting my fur babies too soon so hopefully we’ll have real ones and furry ones too.

Nix – You have properly been in the wars matey. Hope the two of you are ok   xx Not quite gone   bonkers just yet, but speak to me this time next week and i will probs be totally certifiable....agghhhhh!!!

Kate – It’s ok not to have anything to say, so long as you still come on and say your nothings to us. Does that make sense??  

ScruffyJack – Hello and welcome to the thread. In response to your questions, I would want to know what they could do about the fibroid and I would also ask about Viagra with regards to thkening your uterus lining.

Popsi – Roll on 7th of July honey xxx

Laura – Thanks babes you’ve really cheered me up. I hope my grade 2 & 3 embies are wanting to stay with momma like your little chippers did xxx 

Steph – Thanks honey I hope so too. Our little bubba is obviously very happy in mummy’s tummy. I hope he/she decides to arriove before Saturday for you xx

Catherine – Don’t give yourself such a hard time babes. You started trying for a family when you were ready so she shouldn’t have even said that comment to you. How do you feel about the whole DE route? Have you had your AMH tested? If you think you could have another go using your own eggs then why don’t you give it one more go and if it doesn’t work then think about the DE route? It’s so hard making these decisions so I am sending you a massive hug as it sounds like you need one  xx

Tracey – have a lovely time in Weymouth camping xx

Lightweight –  

Anne – Hiya my fellow OCD madhead. You and baby Charlie cat were in my dream last night. Charlie jumped onto my lap whilst I had my drivers door open and we were going to collect you from somewhere….madness!! 

Hello to anybody that I’ve missed


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

They took 12 vials of blood from me this morning at my local clinic.   Do you remember the list I’d posted a while ago, so yes half of that list is sorted now and I’ll probably have to pay a tropical holiday’s money to sort out the other half. 

I’ve also booked my flight to Turkey in July for my fibroid op.   I’ll be there from 8th July till 16th July. LW when are you going?

Purps: You OK honey?  

Nix: That’s the idea of the pedi hon, you take your horrible feet there and they make them look lovely!    Why would you bother paying ££ if you already had perfect feet? I now have lovely feet with neon pink nail varnish on.   Just wanted to make sure that people look at my feet and not my IVF belly.   ;

Catherine:   

Tracey: Enjoy the camping! 

Hello Swinny   

Sorry about the lack of perso’s but I have to get loads done before hols tomorrow.

Hello and hugs to everyone.

Pix


----------



## purple72

Just a quickie to wish Princess and Tracey happy holidays ladies will miss you both x

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Overthemoon

Ooh Pixie, yes please. I have time if you wouldn't mind getting it for me. I'm going over to Istanbul on CD2 so all I need here are 14 Estrafem tablets which I need to start on around 6th July. You super super super nohut star. When do I need to start Lupron? I'm a bit slow with this protocol, I haven't really even looked ahead about what I will be taking as I'm so full on with the house. Romina certainly hasn't mentioned me needing Lupron to start over here so I'm guessing I'll take it on CD2 when I start stims?

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Han72

Ooh Swinny - weird dreams, we LIKE that as a symptom!!!     Or have you been smoking dem Jamaican Woodbines again?!   

Princess Pixie, seriously, you don't understand, my feet are not fit to be seen, never mind touched by anyone else! I have inherited my dad's "ginger" toes (no they're not RED you  s, they LOOK like fresh ginger!   ) I might get a proper pedi once I've made them look half decent! But then I am the type of person who tidies up hotel rooms before the cleaners come round!    
xxx

PS I forgot to say thanks to Dinna for the fab Polish phrase! I was  because that's kinda how me and DH met! I went to a hen do in one of those dodgy bars where it's a dinner for women only til midnight with strippers and all the rest of it, then they let blokes in later. Dh was a waiter and I happened to turn around and see the back view of him and my first thought was "fajna pupa!"  I found out later that he'd clocked me walking to the loos earlier and thought the same thing     

and Fishy - I forgot to tell you that we are nowhere with tx at the moment cos we're now skint thanks to DH's employers. He's had no commission since Jan so we've been living off his basic which is not a lot....  I was gonna see if we can squeeze another freebie out of the french system but the problem is that there's no humira (not that I'm particularly bothered about that) but no IVIG either and I think I'm gonna need that...  

xxx


----------



## Little Me

LW- Blimey, can't believe hes's left!! You can also try and get UK script from Portland clinic - I have a direct line for Ronina there - best to gete Romina to clarify first- if you need number for POrtland I will PM you.... in fact I'll PM you anyway!!
xxx

sarah- Hi Mrs OCD  , aah, what a crazy dream  

Nix hun- I know I say TTC naturally but I know deep down it won't work but I just can't go though own egg TX again - my eggs are too old and fff'd. BUT, gotta do something in the interim before moving on to next stage  .
Glad you still love me though      
How's hubby today?
xxxx

Pix- have a lovely lovely time gorgeous   


Tracey- Where the F do you plug your  hairdryer into in a field?    , have a lovely time hun- don't think it'll rain  

I've just bought a brilliant chopping board and folding colander from Joseph Joseph - I think I have a spending disorder ...or I need to get out more   

xxxx


----------



## Han72

Anne G said:


> I think I have a spending disorder ...or I need to get out more


 YEAH! I got one of those too! 

xxx


----------



## Swinny

Ooohh Anne not only are we partners in our OCDness but we are also compulsive shoppers together too. I went to the Debenhams sale and bought two dresses and two tops and two necklaces yesterday and I really don't need them, I just wanted em. Justified I think as it destresses me does shopping!!


Nix - i hope you are right with the loopy dream symptom thingy. No Jamaican woodbines unfortuantely although they would probably chill me out good and proper!! How's DH today matey?

LW - Goodness July is only round the corner. whey hey!!!

Pixie - Bl**dy hell...7 vials is there anything left in your poor little veins. Hope they gave you some tea and biscuits after that!! 

Purple - hello my lovely how are you?


----------



## Little Me

Sarah- Do you always buy everything in '2's?    
xx


----------



## purple72

Maybe I need to take a note out of your ladies books and go shopping!

I'm doing alright Swinny thatnks hun 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi lovely Purps- yes hun, go for it.
Routing for your for this cycle sweetie


----------



## Pixie75

Nixf01 said:


> But then I am the type of person who tidies up hotel rooms before the cleaners come round!


   my DH is the same !! You weirdo's!

Don't use the S word girls, you know I have a HUGE problem with it! 

Swinny: Biscuit & tea? Imagine?!  They sat me there waiting for 1 hour trying to work out how to do those tests. In the end they used both arms cos there was no blood coming out from one arm after about 7 vials. 

xxx


----------



## purple72

I'm not surprised there was no blood after 7 vials! Sure that arm was empty!!!

No one would expect a princess to tidy her room before the cleaners hun, Me being a non princess always do  


Sx


----------



## Han72

Pixie75 said:


> Don't use the S word girls, you know I have a HUGE problem with it!


[fly]*shoppingshoppingshoppingshoppingshoppingshoppingshoppingshoppingshoppingshoppingshoppingshoppingshoppingshoppingshopping*[/fly]


----------



## Han72

Pixie75 said:


> Swinny: Biscuit & tea? Imagine?!  They sat me there waiting for 1 hour trying to work out how to do those tests. In the end they used both arms cos there was no blood coming out from one arm after about 7 vials.


But Princess, didn't you tell them you were too posh to bleed?! You should have made the butler do it instead   

xxx


----------



## Pixie75

you girls crack me up! Me princess?! It's more like Princess Snow White!


----------



## H&amp;P

you girls are on fine form today  , shopping (?) can't remember what that is  , think DH will have to hide the credit cards when I get mobile again.


----------



## Little Me

Hi Driver


----------



## Little Me

ps, you on ******** Driver?


----------



## H&amp;P

Hi Anne -   yep I am on ******** A******, don't get on there much though as work have banned it, luckily they haven't banned FF yet.


----------



## Little Me

added you as a friend  

right, off home now girls , got a busy weekend so prob won't get on much

lots of love


----------



## Rural Chick

Who needs anti-depressants with you lovely ladies on here - thank you all so much for your kind words and       
Can't wait to hear Steph's news-only a few hours to go now - it's sooooooo exciting. All the best Steph and thanks for updating the list for us all.
Lightweight - thanks for the advice re sun - we are off to Andros (a greek island 2 hours from Athens)on the 23rd July for three weeks, so I'm hoping that will do the trick. I do still ovulate and apart from the last 2 cycles have been regular, so things still appear to be working.
Anne - I hope that things work out in the end for Jas and his tribunal - I still can't believe it ever got this far.   How old is Charlie?
Tracey - hope you enjoy the camping - we always go camping abroad for our holidays which is great as the weather is always warm - the worst bit is first thing in the morning when you're dying for a wee and have to bend double to get out of the tent - I do hate that bit!
Thanks for the advice about the 5-HTP Nix - I shall go looking for that tomorrow - I'm so sorry about your DH's work situation - I do hope that it gets sorted soon - life can be so unfair. 
Swinny - congrats on being PUPO and hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad - only just over a week to go now - sending you loads of    
ScruffyJack - I was given Viagra for my thin womb lining - the cheapest place I found was Boots online.
Pix - poor you, 12 vials of blood - was there any left - I'd have asked for the whole packet of biscuits if they took that much from me - I'm with you on the pedi - although I have such hard heels that they always take ages scraping away at them - I feel like suggesting they use an electric sander!!!
Purple - sorry to hear that AF has been so long - have they given you any reassurance?     that this cycle will be the one.
Driver - sorry to hear about your foot - make sure you hide the credit cards first!!!!
I loved the shopping stories - perhaps that's where I'm going wrong as I'm not a great shopper - well, unless you count food and wine!!!!   
Here's to a lovely weekend for everyone and apparently the weather should be good as well.
Love to everyone, and thanks again
Catherine xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Ladies,

I have recently been identified as a PR ! with AMH of 8.31. Having read about DHEA supplements I asked my Dr today whether I could take it. She said although the clinic is not recommending it until there is more data she is happy for me to try it if I want. 

I have a few q's and would love your advice if any of you have knowledge on DHEA. Can you advise what dosage to take and whether you have regular blood tests. Is it ok to just try it by buying online ? Are there any downsides to taking it ?

Thanks for your help,

Mrs Thomas


----------



## deepblue

Sarah - Lots of PUPO congrats!

Anne and Nix- can't believe what your DHs are being put through   to their employers.

Kate -  

Steph - glad you're feeling chilled - get some last good nights of rest before the little one arrives!

Catherine - really sorry your cycle didn't go well and about all the negatives from Marie Wren. I think I would probably be OK with DE but I guess most people come to that decision gradually - could you talk to the Jinemed maybe and see what their approach for you would be? Good that you have a holiday coming up - hope you can have a good break from all of the [email protected]

Pix and Tracey - happy holidays!

Just got my NK results back - apparently the CD 69 count is normal and the cytotoxicity is very marginally raised at 21% (should be less than 20% apparently). Apparently I can take prednisolone if I want to but it probably isn't the immunes that are causing my cycles to fail. I'm not sure whether to be glad or sad. I was dreading having to find the £ for IVIG, and found the Lister write up of immune treatments pretty scary as well, but at the same time it would have been good to think maybe something could have been "fixed".


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies 

Just a quick hello and thanx for all ur lovely messages.  I am reading, just not posting at the mo.  To be honest i just feel empty and tired of ttc, i just wanna live again and have fun for a bit.  Im still doing the cbdfm but out of the last 5 months i have ov'd twice the second time being last month, af then arrived on day 23    So although im still using it, its not really for ttc but just for me to keep an eye on my cycles.  Dont know why im doing it, think its cos im a control freak    

Big      to everyone, once again thanx for all ur kind messages, you girls mean the world me and i hope so much that ur dreams come true, mine too as well   

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Hey  Ladies I'm a happy Bunny

Raef Faris has just called me back and the bleeding is nothing to worry about 

TFFT!!!!!

So have a wonderful weekend ladies, for those off on holiday enjoy!

Steph, hope the induction and labour goes smoothly, but it will all be worth it in the end when you hold your beautiful bundle in your arms

Hugs and love to you all x


----------



## Donkey

Evening girls

Sorry I've been awol, still really busy at school and AF arrived on Sunday with a 4 day lingering migraine tho only really, really bad on monday.  Acupuncture helped sooooo much though, i was really suprised!

Swinny lots of   and  

Nix sorry you and dh are having such a horrid time  

Catherine and Pixe, sorry you have both been feeling so low, lots of love to you  

LJ lovely to hear from you, you write such lovely posts.  How is your bump?

Ally lovely to hear from you too.  Wonderful news about Hannah and   to the Lister.

Well I am on day 5 of stims.  My consultant (who wasn't really inot immune issues) has been doing some research and attended some conferences after my badgering her and they are changing my protocol.

Started on 350 puregon and I have 4+1 very small follies.  So she is adding 2 amps of menopur to be taken in the morning not evening with the puregon to try and balance the hormones rather than have a rush.  I also have steriods, clexane, asprin and high dose folic acid....so fingers crossed.  
Haven't felt anything til after my scan today and now I have AF aches, but all good i'm sure!

Tracey when do you get your DE?

SO much love to you all
Donkey xx


----------



## lucky_mum

Off to the hospital now for induction, nervous and excited all rolled into one! - so strange to be going in as two and coming out as three!    thanks for all the well wishes, they really mean a lot.  Will text Laura with news for her to post! 

LadyV - good luck sweetheart, hope you have a fab time in Istanbul, and that the tx is a total success    - please give my love to Romina! 

Have a great weekend all! 

Steph xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Oh wow! Off you go into the wonderful world of motherhood Steph! Hope it all goes smoothly and doesn't sting too much!

LV - the very, very best of luck in Turkey! Go get those eggs!


----------



## laurab

Steph - Good luck!!!!  I've gone all goose bumpy! Yikes. Exciting.

Morning Mir!

Good Luck LV... was my 4th time too!  

I have 2 mates (both fellow PR girls) one had 4 eggs collected yest, think her 6th round another just starting her 9th round of IVF. For some reason feeling really confident about the cycle for both of them.  God it better work this time.  If I buy them any more orange pants I'll go bankrupt!    So hard though as I don't want to be too confident with them as they are so distressed if it doesn't fail, I'm always so positive throughout there cycles... is there any other way to be? I dunno.  Hope I'm doing the right thing.  Guess I'lll be there to pickup the pieces however I support them.

XXXXX


----------



## shortie66

Good luck steph, cant wait to find out the flavour    

Lucy you can stalk me anytime hun   Shall i go round and sort out the ex for you   Good luck in turkey sweetheart    

Hi laura and mir


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies
Good Luck Steph - can't belive it's all happening as I type this.
Mrs Thomas - I took 75mg DHEA for two months and my FSH came down to 9.1 - unfortunatley something else went up so the ARGC still wouldn't let me cycle - looking at what happened with the Lister, perhaps they were right?
Deepblue - great news that it's not likely to be the immunes that are the problem, but still frustrating that it's therefore something else - your FSH is fab though.
Hi Kate - great to hear from you - Lewis is soooooooo gorgeous
Purple - great news that everything is OK - did Raef say why it had been going on for so long, or is it just one of those things?
Hi Donkey - not long to go now til the end of term - not that I'm counting!!!! Wishing you loads of luck for this cycle.
LV  - thanks for the welcome - and good luck for your treatment in Turkey - I must admit if I do try again, it'll probably be with the Jinny, so it'll be interesting to pick your brains at some point. Really sorry to hear that DP's ex is giving you such grief - I love the idea of poooing in her flower pots!!!
Congrats to LJ as well on her BFP - fantastic news.
Hi Anne - hope you're having a lovely weekend.
Tracey - hope the camping was OK last night.
Swinny - one day less to wait!!!!
I wonder how Steph's getting on  - this has taken ages to post!
Love to you all         
Catherine xx


----------



## deepblue

Lots and lots of good luck Steph!

LV - lots of   for Turkey. Sorry about DPs ex - hope you can forget all about her and enjoy some sunshine and
relaxation in Turkey as well as having a 4th time lucky cycle!

Donkey - sounds like you've made great improvements to your consultant! Hope that all does great things for your cycle!

Purple - glad it sounds like you can relax a bit now. Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Hi to Catherine, Kate, Laura, Miranda and anyone else online today.
I'm off for a shopping trip - well actually more of a cafe crawl about town I think. Even shopping seems like too much like hard work today!

Deepblue
x


----------



## Donkey

Good Luck steph, it's hard to imagine that you are going through such an exciting time whilst I sit here typing!!!  

LV fingers croseed that this is your time...enjoy   turkey too   

Catherine thank you ...yes what is it only 4 weeks to go.  I finished next years timetable on Thursday woohoo and have given it to staff, now I just have to room it.  We are waiting for a new block to be built so it will be tight until christmas  

kate even tho you're having a break you must stay with us  

Purps glad it was good news about AF  

I had a disater with the menopur this morning and think I lost half of it    I've never done it before and I really stuggled with the drawing up in the vial and bubble in the syringe.  Ant tips?
DH is away at the moment looking for consultancy work.  I really miss him and feel as if i'm doing this alone.  I am truely grateful for all you support and good wishes  

Deepblue enjoy the shops!

Have a good saturday...off to do some housework  
Love to you all, donkey xx


----------



## LV.

Quick one from me (still haven't started packing - oops!) 

Donkey - Menopur is a mare isn't it? I had the same problem - I took the needle out of the bottle once I'd added the water  and then put the needle back in to draw it out each time - it seemed to sort the vacuum problem out. You're not on you're own - we're all here xxx

Thanks for all your lovely messages, MUST go and pack now, I really can't put it off any longer!


----------



## kara76

hiya all sorry me again asking for advice

i had a antral follicle count yesterday and im gutted i have 4 of the right and 1 of the left (left ovary can only be view using abdnominal u/s). i have normal amh and im just not getting why this is happening

im scared, have any of you been a normal responsers and then its all gone tits up

donkey try puncturing the amps first with another needle this will stop the suction if your having trouble


----------



## Donkey

Thanks LV and Kara.

LV...GET PACKING!!!! (I hate it too)

xx


----------



## popsi

just popping in to see if there is any news on Steph... obviously not yet   

sending all our PR gang massive


----------



## laurab

Had text from steph... she has had a pessary but no action yet!  

Deepblue - Nothing better than a nice latte and people watching.

Just dropped the noggins off to my sisters, its our first night off since march, an hour of cleaning then gonna have a bath with a glass of vino!


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening ladies
Deepblue - hope the shopping went well and that you have lots of goodies to show for it!
Donkey - well done on getting the timetable done - when I did it, I used to hide for a couple of days after it first went out!! Sorry to hear about the Menopur - DH did the honours with the Gonal F as I'm a total needle phobic, so I'm afraid I don't have a clue.
LV - how's the packing going? - if the weather's anything like it was in Turkey when we went three weeks ago, you won't need too much - having said that, I always pack too much 
Kara -really sorry I can't help as I was never told about any antral follies (perhaps because they couldn't see them?)
Hi Popsi
Hi Laura - If it's your first night off since March, please forget the cleaning and get started on the wine - you won't need to worry about the cleaning then!!!
Now trying to work out how Steph's pessary is helping - thinking of you Steph and wishing you so many       
Enjoying CDWM at the moment - if Angel Delight is on the menu, here I come!!
Love to everyone 
Catherine xxx


----------



## laurab

Catharine - Hmmmm...interesting idea! Maybe I'll have a wee glass while I tidy!?


----------



## Kazzie40

Hi girls, Steph, wishing you lots of luck for the smooth delivery of your bubs, can't wait to hear your news     

Laura, a night off tonight, like the others have said open the bottle of wine, put your feet up and relax, you deserve it!   

Donkey - good luck with this cycle.   

I also had probs with then Menopur but I got used it by the last scan before I had to cancel last Oct, how many vials are you having to mix? If several vials like me I suggest the following, once you have mixed the first vial of solution to power, tilt bottle at an angle and put the needle as far down as it will go on the bottom of the vial, slowly draw up, if too many bubbles or can't draw it all up because of air, slowly put all back into bottle and take the needle right out, this will release the air ( might even get a hiss!) and draw up again on the tilted angle all the solution. 

When you have drawn up first mixed solution with not too many bubbles, tap or flick the syringe to make the remaining bubbles rise to the top of the syringe, once you have done that, then push very carefully and slowly, holding the syringe firmly with other hand, until a bead of menopur comes out of the tip of the mixing needle, you are then ready to move onto next powder vial. 
When going to the next powder, hold the syringe at the sides and push the needle down into new power vial, like the others have said, do not shake, I kinda of rock it gently from side to side and that does the trick, try to draw up but if too much air like the first time, take out needle like before, insert back in again and draw slowly up.

Each time you draw up a new solution and need to go to a further powder, make sure you always push up up so a bead of menopur come out the tip of the mixing needle, this just helps you not inject air into the new vial, even so you may find when drawing up the solution added to a new vial, you still may need to reduce the air by taking the needle out and reinserting.

Once you get to the stage where you have all your powders drawn up into your 1ml solution (max of 3) push plunger up to plastic tip of syringe but not to the end of mixing needle this time. Swap for the for sc needle and gently push up until a bead of menopur appears at the tip of this one.

You are finally ready!! I hope that helps! 

Swinny, good luck with being PUPO.   

Purple, glad to hear the bleeding is nothing to worry about, lots of luck for this cycle to be the one.   

Pixie, lots of blood taken for immunes then, you were quick off the mark with them, though makes sense, did you get them done privately or at your local hospital? Hope your fibroid op goes well (sure it will!) so you have all you boxes ticked for your next cycle to be the 'one' do you know what protocol you will do next time? 

Rural - nice to see you back!  

Kate - glad to see you on here again, my fellow reprofit buddy, I know exactly what you mean about being tired of TTC and just wanting to live, its how I feel but I just can't stop putting myself through it.  

LV - safe journey and good luck in Turkey, I have emailed you but don't know if you will pick it up before you go.   

LW - thanks for your PM, I will PM you back soon as lots I want to say. 

Nix, can't believe how your DH employers are treating him, same for Jason's ex employers trying to stitch him up still Anne, the [email protected]!

Hi everyone else.

Sorry been AWOL but have been a bit depressed about the failed cycle, feel guilty about being depressed when so lucky to already have my two boys so a bit of conflict going on in my head that wish I could accept probably won't happen with my own eggs again and just get on with my life whilst I wait for next year at Reprofit.

Because I can't just accept it I will probably do another cycle with my own eggs just to 'make sure' one final time that my eggs are crap but don't have any enthusiam for it at all. I mean I go into a cycle thinking it won't work and every natural month I do I think its not going to work so why don't I just give up and wait for my DE cycle? Its madness isn't it?

I am ovulating well probably about right now, as went to the hospital yesterday where I finally at cycle day 18 had one mature follicle of around 20mm so they gave me the trigger so now is about 36 hours later!! I am having some ovulation pains so will have to get to it but have six boys here for my eldest son's birthday do which is a sleepover so not sure how we will work round  that one but will have to somehow!!

I think sometimes more then anything else it would be such a relief to get pregnant so I could get on with doing something else other then obsessing over TTC!


----------



## alegria

Steph - GOOD LUCK!!!! May it be quick, easy and not too painful, can't wait to see the pics  

Ladyverte - Have a fantastic time in Istanbul and may you bring an extra passenger back with you    

Laura - I wish I had supportive friends like you   

Swinny - Not long now..   

Donkey - Hope the next scan brings you lots of juicy follies   

Have a great weekend everyone  

Alegria x


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Kazzie
I know exactly how you feel - none of it really makes sense, does it, and yet it is something we feel we have to do.        
As for the six boys - is it too late to tell them something is hidden somewhere (when it isn't) which might give you time to say hello to your eggie?!!!!!
As a teacher when I first started, I sometimes told my students that there were thirteen words to find in a word search, when in reality there were only twelve - it used to work a treat!!! Unfortunately they then used to look for any four lettered rude words (and often found them!!!)
laurab Hope you have had more wine than tidying!!!!
Wonder how Steph is doing      
Night all
Love Catherine xxx


----------



## Donkey

Thanks for that Kazzie I will try tomorrow.
Sorry you're feeling so down, it's totally understandable.  I think it's a huge step to 'give up' and move onto the next step, whatever that may be for each person.  For you it's DE.  Things take time to sink in and we need to know we've done our best.  

Hi alegria  

xx


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies

Just popped in to well basically se if steph has popped yet    Sorry steph couldnt resist that one    too much alco again im afraid  

Kazzie hunny it wasnt an easy decision to make by any means, i had been thinking about donor egg since last october, even now something will pop into my head that i havent thought about before (another emotional thought usually)  But to be honest sweetheart me and dh have decided that we want a family, be it my eggs donor eggs or adoption.  And this child     will be 100% ours and no one elses.  I must admit tho i have had a couple of stupid comments such as will it speak czech    will it have an english passport    (no it wont cos if it works i'll be having it in iraq ) will it be classed as foreign    Honestly i could go on listing forever  

Catherine sweetheart my heart goes out to you, but ur right we cant give up    

Laura hope ur enjoying the wine 

Hello to everyone else 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Wine and Thai food! Yum! 

Just to update, Steph having contrations so hopefully Jnr will be here tomorrow!  

Kate people are stupid... ignore them.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Major quick one from me as been at a wedding this morning /afternoon and just got in from my nephews footie presentation and am knackered but wanted to check in on Steph.

Thinking of you hunny  

Kate- Hi lovely  

Lucy- lots of luck chick  

 &   to all 

Pi ssed off as have been done for speeding ....again.....6th time......when the fcuk will I slow the F down eh?     
61 in a  40, hope that is just a fine /3 points.
Stupid girl I am    

Right, gotta get off to bed now, had a couple of Smirnoff ice and have a major headache...and am due on (wish the b itch would stay away!!!)

Lots of love lovlies
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Laura- Fingers crossed for Steph eh, lets hope all goes brillaint for her.
night love
xxxx


----------



## Malini

Good morning all!!!

I have just spent a tearful (in a good way) hour catching up on all your news.  So many of you have had ENORMOUSLY difficult times - I am in awe of your courage - but even more so love the caring that goes on throughout this thread.

Kate - don't budge please, we need you!!

Tracey - private schools sometimes hire people w/o teaching degrees and as you live close to so many it may be worth seeing if any of them would like a TA - your dh sounds like he is the MAN for the job!!!

Nix - Grrr, those nasty horribles at dh's work.  Bad, bad,    Missed you.

Swinny - Hope the 2ww is driving you mad, so pleased for you and  

Pix - Lovely, lovely holiday to you both.

Mag - Pleased you've booked something and have a nice trip to look forward to.

AnnaofC - Hope you have had a BIG SLEEP, and feel better.

Steph - So, so excited!!!!

Almond -   for immunes rubbish and the general horrid feeling of having all this unexplained nonsense in your life.

So, so much more but I have been at the races and a little tipsy (and broke but that's what you get for betting on horses called Duff - I felt kinship, I am duff too but not up the duff, no one got my joke there so I thought I'd share it here).

Anne - Hope your Charlie is thriving.

  for Purple, so much to stress about!!

LV - ouch, hope it went okay.  Will be watching closely for your news.

LW - your house sounds fab, and you will get there but I do admire your energy and perserverence.  My converted cowshed in the Peak District has tested me.

Sweet dreams to all of you, and BIG apologies for those I have not mentioned - I drink once in a blue moon and so I am now in a spin.

Tomorrow is D-day for me b/cuz I start the dreaded herbs.  I went to our Ali's man and he has concocted some foul looking pouches of poison and sent them to me in the post - seriously I am scared but VERY, VERY desperate.

Malini xxxx


----------



## cdp

Hi guys

Sorry I haven't posted for a while. Have been on the tww. We have 2 embies put back. Tested this morning and we got a . DH and I are devastated. I just keep crying. It's just so bloody unfair. It's been over five years 4 IUIs and now 3 IVF cycles. To make matters worse my horrible BIL's wife had her baby on Thur. I really don't know what to do. I want to try again and would consider egg donation, but DH wants to just give up and remain childless. He certainly does not want Egg donation or adopion. I wish I could just stop crying. My mind is in turmoil and I keep thinking what if the hpt was wrong. Today is day 17 post day 2 ET. I wish my clinic did bloods.

Sorry to write such a negative post.

Love Claire


----------



## Donkey

Clare so sorry  
xx


----------



## shortie66

Clare so sorry sweetheart


----------



## Züri

Just checking in for news on Steph - I assume we'll have news today so i'll keep checking back

Clare really sorry    x

Hi all x


----------



## deepblue

Claire - so sorry. Take time to look after yourself. Don't try and force yourself to make any decisions now - it's hard to think now about trying again or any other options when you have just been through a cycle. DE or adoption are big decisions and DH may change his mind in time.  

Deepblue
x


----------



## Little Me

Clair- Hunny, nothing I can say to console you so here is a   and give yourself and hubby some time - DE/adoption are massive decisions. Take some time and do something nice/slob on the sofa in front of crap tv/cry  but please - look after each other- you're both in shock and thoughts sometimes don't make sense at a time of sadness.- give him some time.  lots of love from me, Jas & Charlie  

Morning lovely Kate, Donkey & Z-  

Malini-  -I too am on the herbs chick, hang in there and give em some time- they aren't nice but who knows the amount of good they will be doing us eh. Lots of love  
PS- Charlie is lovely and getting better each day.
He's just deposited a lovely pressie for us in his litter house  
xxxxx


----------



## laurab

No word from steph this morning even though I've texted so assume that things are underway!   I'm out fo a picnic so will attempt t update from phone, if not I've Mir's number so if she about will forward details to her! Yikes!

Clare - So sorry sweetie, it doesn't get easier does it.   Hugs.


----------



## Ourturn

Claire - I am so sorry        

Donkey - how are you my cycle bud? 

Ladyv - what a nightmare! Definately sounds like she is mentally ill. You must report it to the police, she could be dangerous and may need to be committed. If she was a balanced person she would have moved on by now.     

Hi everyone 

Please to report the party went well yesterday. House and garden looked v festive with bunting, banners and balloons. I made enough food to feed an army and we have loads of booze and uncooked meat left over. Everyone enjoyed it, but I am worn out. Will be veging out today! I was up until midnight baking on Friday and back up cooking at 6am yesteday. 

Had a nightmare with the cetrotide yesterday. Can't have put the drawing up needle on properly and some of the medicine squirted out of the sides. So I had to bin that injection and use another. Will need to ask for a prescription for an additional cetrotite tomorrow. Its a really painful injection..the neelde is longer and thicker than what I use for menapur...I always bleed with it and it leaves me with a mark. Any tips? 

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend. 

Anna x


----------



## deepblue

Hope Steph and DH are well on the way to being Steph, DH plus 1 !

Laura - hope you had a lovely lot of vino and a good soak in the bath - nothing to beat it!   to cleaning!

Donkey - I don't think it matters if you get bubbles in the syringe when you draw up the menopur, but after  you change to the injecting needle - give the syringe some good flicks so that the bubbles all rise to the top and then very slowly and carefully expel the air 

Catherine - did lots more munching than shopping  - Angel Delight aah I remember the butterscotch one with great affection - haven't had that in ages!

Malini and others on the foul herbs (Anne, Pix & ?) - a friend (who doesn't know about our IVF attempts) told me about her sister the other day who had been TTC naturally since she was 39 without success - anyway she finally had a baby at 45 and is convinced that it was the Chinese herbs that made the difference. 

Kazzie - It's so hard to keep going on the IVF treadmill but hard to stop as well.    

Hi to everyone else

Deepblue
x


----------



## Little Me

Morning DB- Lets hope the herbs kick in soon eh love  
Hope you're ok  

Anna- So glad the part went well  
regarding the cetrotide- if you hold it like you would hold a pen (45 degree angle) it makes it easier hun


----------



## H1

Just marking thread x


----------



## fluffy jumper

just a quick post from phone.ANNA I USED TO TAKE OFF THE needle from the cetrotide injector and replace it with a smaller needle.  I found whatever I did I was like a bee sting for half hour afterwards.
ps I am enjoying camping


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks Anne 

Tracey - I have been using the second injecting needle provided in the cetrotide pack (not the drawing up needle), do you mean to use one of the injecting needles I use for menapur? Will it fit?


----------



## mag108

Claire- Just wanted to say how sorry I am that things have worked out this way. AS others have said, take good care and go easy on yourself. Let time pass before making any decisions.

Hope everyone else is ok, Sarah on your 2ww...

Nothing much to report. Oh I did have to have a colposcopy (like a smear)on Tuesday (I was just thinking about it then and it made me chuckle..). I always go to these things with fear and dread (the procedure). I have had to have them every 6 mths (abnormal cells but nothing to worry about) What just made me chuckle was the ridiculousness of having a normal conversation with an old guy (consultant) about my work (I just talk my way through these things as a distraction) whilst he looked up my fanny poking about! A. ridiculous me trying to behave as though nothing going on, talking about were I work whilst having me legs splayed, B. Never do quite understand a mans desire to do that job. C.He then made me look onscreen, at what was going on! The things us ladies have to go through!!!!!!!!

xMAG


----------



## mag108

ooooh and with needle/bubble issues. When I had drew up I would then remove the needle and then do a flick flick, then push down gently to release bubbles, with the needle off its easier to see/control.


----------



## Little Me

Mag-           

Any news on Steph laura/ anyone?

xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Nope! And because I dropped my phone in the bath and then bought a cheap one I can't get texts! Reception's crap. Please LB, let us know when Baby G is here!

Lovely to see you yesterday Tracey! I am bursting with hope for this cycle sweetpea. Reckon it very well may work! Max is a lovely lad - a livewire. You must be very proud. So nice to meet Keemjay too! Hope you slept ok the second night and the drive back wasn't too horrid. I would have texted you but for the issues outlined above!

Clare - I'm so sorry you got a BFN. It's just awful, particularly as you have tried so hard. Do drink some wine, have some chocs and come back to us.

I've only skimmed I'm afraid, so sorry to be a bit rubbish! And I can't spend long either - dyeing my hair after I found grey ones for the first time this week.


----------



## Donkey

Hi anna

not doing too bad thanks...starting to feel a little uncomfortable in the abdomen region and alraedy running out of stomach which is covered in little bruises ranging from yellow to deep purple!!!
Back to the clinicn tomorrow...hopefully the fluid that was gathering in my uterus has gone as they were a little concerned.

How are you feeling?  any scans /follies yet?

Take care
xx

Love to everyone else - any news on steph??
Mag i know what you mean, why does any man want to be a gynae  

xx


----------



## laurab

Hi Girls, 

Just waiting for the text, had a text last night saying she was having painful and frequent contractions and they were trying to break her waters.... I am assuming that Baby G must be here... but she too busy cooing over him/her to text just yet...... I will keep you informed!


----------



## purple72

Oooh so exciting!!! Hope she is cuddling her little one as we speak!!

How was your chip free weekend Laura?

Love to all

Sx


----------



## cdp

Hi everyone

Thanks for your messages of support. Had a few glasses of red wine and some chocolate last night. Called clinic this morning and spoke to the nurse. We have to wait for our follow up appointment, but this time that doesn't matter too much as we have decided to take a year off of treatment and take a holiday. That will give my body a rest and we can have a more normal life for a while. Then we are aiming to try again. I think that the fact we have had better embies on this cycle means there could be a chance it will work.

Hope everyone is doing ok. 
Love Claire


----------



## purple72

Claire hunny so sorry to hear your news, take time for each other and take heart from you good embies,    for you

Sx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Waiting on the edge of my seat Steph!!

Claire  

LV has a poor internet signal in hotel so here's a quick update from her in Istanbul - she had a scan this morning and she has six lentils, woo hoo!   Come on lentils, grow, grow! Next scan Friday. 

Lightweight x x x


----------



## shortie66

Morning hunnies 

Lucy - yay cmon follies grow grow grow    

Clare -     

Donkey - oooo ur poor tummy   

Purps hi hunny hows it going?  

LW hey sweetie - hows the house coming along?

Morning everyone else, i have finally pulled my finger out and have started cleaning


----------



## purple72

Woo hoo for Lucy

Hiya kate, I'm good hunny, still bleeding but not worrying about it now  

If you get on a role with the cleaning you can always come around mine  

Hello Everyone else

Sx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning Kate   House was transformed into Santa's grotto for the weekend with fairy lights and curtains covering the mess for Mum's 60th party. We had a murder mystery dinner party which was fun and managed to serve up 4 courses with a single ring camping gas stove on a portable table in the middle of the building site! We cleared it all up last night only to find the builders haven't turned up today  

My AF is due tomorrow and as soon as it arrives, I can book flights for 29 days later, yay! Pixie the superstar nohut is picking up the oestrogen pills for me in Turkey which I need to start on CD14 next month.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## shortie66

Purps i got so much to do its untrue   Every room needs a proper clean really instead of just running the hoover round which is what i usually do.  Must admit if the weather was sunny there is no way i would be doing it   Just started on the porch and think im gonna have to paint skirting board as well   Oh i do live in a tip   

Lighweight - wow hun you put me well to shame    I'd just have ordered a takeaway and got a frozen dessert    Good luck for this cycle sweetheart    

I got the radio playing full blast just made a cuppa tea and gonna start cleaning the doors down, then i'll paint that s0dding skirting board (at least i an reach it without standing on a chair   )


----------



## Overthemoon

It did cross my mind getting a take away but I cheated Kate, I made it in the morning so I didn't have to do anything when the party started. We have some homemade banoffee pie left over if anyone wants some, I'm feeling sick from all the cakes we've eaten over the past few days. We had a BBQ at lunchtime on Sat too and I'm slowly getting through the choc cake left over from that. Just frozen some containers of spag bol too. I think I overdid it!

Good luck with painting the skirting boards. Ours lovely newly painted boards got ruined in the floods and STILL no word from the insurance company. Contemplating legal action now but don't really want the hassle nor the bad feeling whilst the builder is still on site.  

x x x


----------



## purple72

LW bugger    your bl00dy builders! Glad party went well!!

Kate enjoy the painting

Sx


----------



## Ourturn

LV Great news, grow follies grow    

Donkey - fluid in the uterus? Hope that clears up. Now what you mean about the stomach, mine is battered already too! Don't 

LW - I am in awe! Don't know how you do it! We are also eating our way through left overs. I have a load of uncooked meat so I'm roasting some chicken for lunch. Still have Stawberry and cream b-day cake, trifle and choc roulade and nectarine tart left over...trying not to eat too much of that! 

Hi everyone

Scan wasn't great this am. Although she was not introduced as a student I am positive the woman who scanned me was, or was just about to qualify. She was supervised by a midwife. She took forever and hurt me. She did not show dh and me the screen and just said 'they are still very small'. So went into see the fertility nurse and she said my linning is still thin (but I af is just comming to an end) I have several follies (which is how many exactly? They didn't even bloody count them!) under 8mm on my left and nothing on my right ovary. She looked at my last cycle and on day 7, I had 1 at 10mm and a few under 8mm but all of them had been measured. We left feeling hacked off but the nurse said she would scan me on Wednesday...she realised we were not happy. Thing is its nhs and free so I didn't feel I could complain. I bet you don't get student nurses scanning you when you are private. I am now worried that I will do worse on this SP than I did with the last LP. 

I'm drinking loads of milk, eating protein, probably need to up my water intake. I have an accupuncture appointment on Friday...should have seen her sooner really but after seeing her for 2 years I no longer belive she can help get me pg...I just go for relaxation.

Sorry for the moan

Anna x


----------



## mango2512

Hi all,
Im hoping someone can help me!!!! My Dp was diagnosed with Kleinsfelters syndrome(much to our disappointment,we thought he had a low sperm count)
We had 4 attempts at Di but unsuccessful. We had our first IVF cycle in March09 which ended in a BFN. 
We just had our follow up appointment where we found out that my embryo's were only grade D. We asked of there was anything we could do to improve the quality but we were told no!!!!I had poor response to the drugs only producing 6 eggs.
We have decided to have another cycle of IVF in a couple of months(i put on weight after last time so trying to lose a few pounds!!) The consultant said i would probably have a higher dose of meds for my next cycle.
Has anyone had this?? Is there any helpful tips?? Did you produce better quality eggs in your next cycle??
Im in despair, We feel that everytime we try there is another obstacle in the way .
Please help if you can
xxxxxx


----------



## Swinny

Pix – The tea and biscuits is what they give you after you’ve given blood so after parting with 7 vials I think that constituted them giving you tea and biccies xx

Rural chick   Having a bit of wobble again, not got any symptoms (I know I won’t necessarily get any but I feel exactly the same as I have for all my othr failed cycles). Trying to stay positive but it’s soooo hard after so many cycles.

I too indulged in some retail therapy this weekend. I am just so fed up of all my money having to go into savings for the next cycle, I just thought stuff it, so I bought myself some Elemis Pro-Collagen moisturiser, some facila wash and treated myself to an Elemis facial on Saturday. After the facial I headed to the Trafford Centre to Selfridges for their sales and treated myself to a gorg French Connection suede handbag which was reduced from £120 to £48 (so it had to be bought!!) and three FC tops…lurverrlly!! My credit card bills are not going to be good next month but bu*8er it!!

Deepblue – Thanks honey. I am on prednisolone just in case it’s immune issues and they also prescribed Clexane Injections (blood thinner) to help with implantation.

Kate  

Donkey – Oh good luck with this cycle chick. I am routing for you xxxx

LV – Oh honey she sounds like a right head case. You are so right about fighting back though as that gives fuel to her fire. Easier said than done but ignoring her is the best way to hurt her back. Try not to react if she does get through to you. You don’t need this at the moment. Good luck in turkey Lurkey my lovely. Sending you loads of love and luck   

Laura – My friend Louise is always the same with me, she’s completely 100% positive all the way through my tx and 2ww and invariably she’s there to commiserate or celebrate hopefully this time. It’s lovely for your friends for them to see from you that this whole process does work.xxxxx

Kazzie  & Alegria – Thanks babes xx

Malini – Hello sweetie….ewwww those herbs sound lovely!!! Are they Chinese Herbs? I tried those for a while xxx

CDP – Oh Claire I am so sorry honey. I know exactly where you are coming from as when I had my bloods taken for my FSH this time Paul and I both said that this was our last cycle. But now I’m not so sure. Paul won’t consider adoption which I find heartbreaking as for me that would be my preferred route if this doesn’t work. I think we’ll be considering DE in the Czech Republic if we don’t get our BFP. I feel sick at the thought of doing my HPT at the weekend. I am sending you a massive   as you really need it.

SoBroody   Party sounded fun babes xx You are damned right you can complain, NHS or not, it’s important that they are monitoring you closely. 

Mag108 – Was lovely catching up the other night my lovely xxx Did you get my email with the link to the Biovea website for DHEA?

Beachy   I am so glad that you managed to enjoy your weekend away xxx

LW   Murder Mystery night sounded fun chuck. 

Mango – Lots of us are taking DHEA to improve our egg quality.

Hiya Tracey, Mirra, Nix, and the rest of our gang

Hello to everyone that I’ve missed off. Hope you are all ok 

Love and hugs Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Anna- so much can change for the better hun  

Hi Purps, Kate & LW  

Hi Mango- sorry for your sadness...I have had 2 cycles of ICSI and none of my eggs even managed to fertilise   so I have been taking chinese herbs for the last month so will see    
Tried DHEA and nowt happened - moving to Donor eggs now (well, early next year all being well)

Hi spendy Sarah


----------



## shortie66

Well thats me finished being domesticated for today   Painted skirting boards and porch door and now im gonna hav 5mins of me time   

Swinny hunny im sending you ooooddleesssss of      for saturday.  Glad u enjoyed ur retail therapy at the weekend, think i may have to hit the mezza next week 

Anna - doesnt make any diff if its nhs or private hun    want me to go over and smack the beatch up for you?  I'll have a bit of that strawberry and cream birthday cake please  

Mango sorry i cant be of any help hunny but welcome to the thread     Ive only had two cycles first time 2 eggs second time didnt even get to ec.   

Anne - hi sweetheart, how are going with getting ur head round the donor egg situation?    Spoke to my s-i-l about it the weekend and she was wonderful bless her.  She said as long as u have both decided u want a family does it matter how u go about it, whether its donor egg or adoption?  And i thought s0d me no it matter one bl00dy bit.  Still suppose thats easy for fertiles to say   

Ooo i gone so sleepy, mite be time for a little nap.  Think i may be starting to enjoy being a lady of leisure


----------



## Swinny

Hi Anne - Did you have a good time at the wedding?? Yep I get things in two's, I bought two HPT's on Saturday xx

Have we had any news on Steph yet??

Kate - have a nice nap honey, I could do with one too as I've just had a massive dinner xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Kate- if I'm completely honest, I have not at all got my head round it BUT, figured if I say it enough (as I know is only next TX option) then I'll get used to it  

Sarah- Weddign was pretty low key really, had it in their house and I didn't know anyone! xx
Really hope this is your time

Feeling REALLY fed up today for some reason.....well, the fact that I'm infertile, Jasons contract is ending end of July, work is S hite (figures wise), looks like I'm gonna have a to take a drop in salary/dividends and I can't justify a holiday.
And a pending speeding fine/points
Oh and due on

Just feel like I'e had enough and got nothing to look forward to

Sorry girls, bad me post


xxxx


----------



## Han72

Anne -


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne -   sorry you are having a down day  , a huge virtual hug is winging it's way to you, I know exactly what you mean about not having anything to look forward to (my Dad so eloquently said yesterday we should stop IVF etc and just get on with our lives..... thanks dad.), my DH is also losing his job (but not for a while) but it has put us in limbo as we want to move but daren't until he is sorted with a new job. I also am struggling with thinking about DE I really can't get my head around it and am not sure we will go that route, I will see what they say at our follow up tomorrow.....want to be able to wave a miracle wand over us all for all our dreams to come true.  

On a lighter note   I could give you a giggle if only you could see my extremely sunburnt nose  , I look like rudolph and I was only in the sun for 45 minutes (took me that long to hobble the 400m we were going) 

I will accept you all on ** this evening (naughty me posting my name on here, consider my wrists slapped   ) , god hope they don't ban this website I would go insane


----------



## Little Me

Thanks Nix & Driver- hugs back to you too     
Driver, sorry about hubbys job hun


----------



## LV.

Greetings from Istanbul!

So far so good here girls. Thanks for posting for me LW - lining good and 6 ickle lentils. Next scan on Friday so fingers crossed. Hotel is great, Istanbul is fab (and sooooo hot). Only drama so far has been that we came back to the room to find 2 work men and no toilet. Rather random but it's all sorted now. 

Anne - big hugs chicka xxxxx

haven't read back properly, hijacking god knows who's wireless in a street cafe on my iPhone! Will read back properly a bit later.

LadyV xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Anne     big big hugs hun xx


----------



## Little Me

LV- Lovely news hun  

beachy- thanks love

Sorry for being a moaning old b itch girls   

xxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Ypou're not a moaning old B Anne sweetie

Sending you hugs and more hugs to cheer you up!

Bl00dy roller coaster with so many up's and downs my hun

More hugs

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Purps hun- Scan tomorrow?


----------



## purple72

yes hun

Have you any point on your licence at the mo?

[email protected] speed cameras!!!    

Sx


----------



## Little Me

I had 12 points from 2001 - 2005 then I got another 3 in April 2006 so not sure if they are still valid?
Lots of luck hunny for tomorrow


----------



## purple72

They last 3 years hun so at least you have a clean licence!

Fingers crossed it's just a straight forward £60 fine and 3 points xxxx


----------



## Little Me

thats one good thing eh!!! xxxx


----------



## purple72

Hold on to the good things hun!

I got 3 points when i first started this job after having a clean licence for 10 years then went along the same road 6 months later and got sent to court!! They threatened to take my licence away 76 in a 50 but ended up giving me 5 points and a 300 quid fine!! (Bloody men sat on a bridge with d1ck extensions and no crime to fight)
Since then I've been a good girl - 9 points and I would have lost my job!

All clean now but not sure how long for  

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Jason's been calling me Speedy all weekend    

Hows' Candy?
xxx


----------



## shortie66

Anne sweetheart      its not easy to get your head around. I had a lot of tears a lot of "why me" a lot of "i dont want kids anyway " (dont know who i was kidding there) and then some more tears.  You will get there hunny and if its not what you want then you dont have to do it sweetheart.     Im always here hunny if you want a chat.   

Lucy - well done on the follies girl  

Driver hear there is a vacancy for leading a sleigh this december    poor nose   

Hiya purps i never been caught speeding yet - i always go too fast for them to catch me     Think i just been lucky to be honest dh always says to me as a screech off NO BL00DY RACING.  As if  

Hiya beachy nix and everyone


----------



## beachgirl

It is so galling that they sit there with cameras esp on the roads that aren't in built up areas etc instead of being out there dealing with the riff raff.. 

Hola Kate, how are you?

Purps


----------



## Little Me

Beachy- Exactly- get out there and catch the scum is what I say      
you ok?
xxxxxxx

Thanks Kate hun xxxx


----------



## shortie66

They do it cos its easy money and it pays for their staff xmas party


----------



## purple72

beachgirl said:


> It is so galling that they sit there with cameras esp on the roads that aren't in built up areas etc instead of being out there dealing with the riff raff..


Yep what Beachie said!!!

Mine was on a bypass with no pedastrian access!! but anyway it taught me a lesson!!

Lucky you Kate for not being caught!

Hugs to all you lovely ladies! Can't wait to hear how steph got on!! Whether she has a little boy or a little girl!!

Excited for her xxxx


----------



## Little Me

LW- Hunny, I am bloody crying here ...WTF!!!
I am SOOOOOOOOO happy for you hunny, I      this is  your time.
This is also an option I had thought of hun. OOOhhh how exciting for you babes


----------



## purple72

Oh LW that is such exciting news!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

So happy for you hunny xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Yes i'm not bad thanks, weekend away took mind off things if you know what I mean...

Can't wait to hear Steph's news too.

LW-on my goodness what exciting news chick


----------



## H&amp;P

LW - that is fantastic news, the best I have heard in ages  , you deserve some good news with everything you have been through(and are still going through   builders)

On the subject of speeding my DH always says the same to me, and I am touching wood as I type this as I drive on the motorway 25 miles each way to work every day (and hardly ever go below 80 ) and have not had a ticket yet, my only brush with the law was when I was done for speeding in New Zealand and DH will never let me live that one down........


----------



## Little Me

Beachy -Yep, know exactly what you mean hun  
Glad you had a nice time

Driver   

Love
Speedy   

xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Lightweight hunny thats great news, so excited for you sweetheart


----------



## purple72

Laura.................. Mir..............................................

Any news on Steph and her LO?

I'm sure you'll post when you have news just so excited for her news   

Sx


----------



## shortie66

Me too purps    

Had my little nap and didnt wake up till dh came back at 3    I could seriously get used to this


----------



## purple72

OOh Kate Glad you enjoyed your nap! They should be made compulsary I think   

The worlds a much nicer place when I've had an afternoon nap x


----------



## Ourturn

LW - your luck is turning, wooo hoooooooooooooooo!    

Anne - hardly suprising you're feeling blue      Amazingly I have no points, a small miracle as I do around 20,000 miles per year! 

Kate - polished off the cake with dh sorry! Thanks for offering to give the student a smack! 

Suspense is killing me over Steph! 

Hi my loverlies! 

Posted on my local site and my clinic seem to bringing in students from maternity to do cd 7 scans     If that happens again I will insit they show us the screen and measure every folly. One positive though, the fertility nurse said my e2 had risen from 40 at basline to 180 on cd4, hopefully it will have been higher still today. 

Puppy has just chewed through my computer cable  

Anna x


----------



## laurab

Still no news!  I'm sat by my moby and the comp so will post as soon as I know owt!

LW - Wooooo hoooo!


----------



## purple72

how are your bubs Laura?

\Sx


----------



## laurab

They good ta, Cerys at my mums, Ed asleep with his new tooth and me and bethy about to jump in bath! 

Just missed a call from Steph as was in garden catchig bunnies!  No baby still, it turned so she having a back labour (I've heard this is pretty horrible!) so just had epidural and and feeling better. All on track again bub should be here tonight or early tom..... I'll keep you posted! 

Right back to that bath!


----------



## purple72

OOH Laura enjoy that bath, must be so sweet to spend such special time with one! Poor eddy and his tooth! 


And Poor Poor steph!! Tell her we all send love and strength for a speedy labour from now on!

Thanks for keeping us updated 

Sx


----------



## laurab

Yeah as much as I love having chippers I do feel they don't get all that special time that they would have had as individual bubs so I grab these rare 1:1 times wiht both hands!

Yes poor steph, still epidurals are pretty darn good so hopefully all painfree from here on.    I'e just sent her all your love. X


----------



## shortie66

Laura enjoy ur bath hun  

Beachy -      

Poor steph, hope that epidural kicks in quick


----------



## purple72

laurab said:


> Yeah as much as I love having chippers I do feel they don't get all that special time that they would have had as individual bubs so I grab these rare 1:1 times wiht both hands!


But they get 2 wonderful siblings to spend special time with so swings and roundabouts hunny, and sometimes they get special treats like tonight!

As you say grab 'em all with both hands 

Sx


----------



## Han72

Hey Laura    

please give my love to Steph!

Hi purps 

Dinna - sorry your scan was such a nightmare!

LW - that's fab news hon!   

Hey Beachy  How are you doing hon?

Hi Kate honey! 

Love to all!
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Checking in on Steph- Lots of love from me too Steph hun, it'll soon be you and Paul & your darling little one  

Just came on and I am in a real state of      , not that I thought I was preggers but I was trying to hope.
Love to all
xxxx


----------



## purple72

Hey Nix hunny

Anne Sweetie        not surprised after the week you've had hun, scratch that the year you've had!!!

Know we're here for you!

Sx


----------



## shortie66

Anne sweetie       i know


----------



## Miranda7

Hello all!

God, the anticipation of Steph's arrival is KILLING me! And my phone is not playing ball. Anyone got a phone that has a good reception? No need for bells and whistles - a basic Nokia will do! I'll pay you gooood price....

I hate being incomunicado!

LW - your news is a right tonic, I have to say - you are belt and braces this time love. You WILL do this!

Anne - you sound so down petal. Wish I could give you one of my special Ger-ger-granville hugs. What a horrid year. But it doesn't last forever, honest.

Nix! Smooches! Feel like we haven't conversed for decades.  

Beachie - you too! I must get up north sometime and pitch up at your door.

Sorry it's short again - must try harder.


----------



## beachgirl

Anne   our bodies can be so horrid to us can't they x

Mir- you can come and pitch up anytime...any plans for R's birthday?  How's work going?

Nix   by eck I've missed ya chick, hope you're ok, we really must sort out a meet up next time you're over x

Laura- you're a supermum x


----------



## Miranda7

Nah Beachie - not really. Going to make a cake to take to baby group, if my bosses let me have the day off, then my parents, my stepson and his missus and stepkids will go to the zoo on Saturday. I would have had a party but he isn't walking yet, so wouldn't enjoy it as much as seeing zebras...

I will pitch up one of these days! Need to get off my furry butt cheeks and come see you - would be so lovely.
If you organise a northern meet I promise to come, how about that? Let's do a northern meet... I'll pick some soft southerners up on my way and head up.

LW - I think that while it was a hard decision in the first place it'll seem such a relief when you're in the cycle itself. Lot of pressure off, and you might find that lets you produce some golden eggs. You know that - that's why you've done it. But it's exactly what I would do in that situation and I wanted to say, yay for you!


----------



## Little Me

Mir, Nix, Beachy, LW, Kate & Purps- Thanks so much girls, dunno whats wrong with me- not usually this ff'd up         
Sure I'll be back to normal tomorrow   

Got my clear Blue fertility monitor so will set that tomorrow to start my new cycle


This scamp Charlie cat is chewing through my bloody Laptop   


xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Mir- sounds like a nice day and I'm sure whatever you end up doing will be good fun...

A northern meet sounds good, we'll have to try and organise one, now where's Anne..she's a good organiser..


----------



## shortie66

Im up for a northern meet, i have all the time in the world now     Would prob travel by train up tho as tend to get lost out of brum.  Oooo would need to book 2 seats as well to cover my ever expanding ****


----------



## laurab

I could do an up north meet too... we haven't been up to see Tim's family for 6 months so are due a visit mores the pity.... but seeing you guys woul make it worth while!  

Anne -


----------



## Overthemoon

Oh yay, a northern meet, yippee! Can we do it before 23rd July or after 10th August so I don't miss it! Anyone fancy meeting a building site?! It'll be less of a building site here hopefully by the time we get back in August. Campers welcome too. Sausage, get your tent out!


----------



## mag108

LW: What fab news for you hun! 

Anne- sorry you had such a tough day. Bloody AF> AF makes me nutty before and when it comes I too get upset.

Anna- they need to take better care of you sweetie, good news on your E2

Sarah: hope you doing ok hun, and work isnt too busy. We are all thinking of ya and sending you lots and lots of babydust

big love to everyone

MAG


----------



## popsi

just popping in for news from Steph xx .. hope she has had her LO now bless them x

there are lots in here who need a HUGE     

sorry no more personals I am off to bed as I was due to go back to work after operation today, but now have a severe throat infection so doctor would not sign me off and now have antibiotics to clear it !! i am fed up and in lots of pain   ... will post more when i feel more human


----------



## deepblue

Sarah - glad you had a good shopping day! Very necessary on a 2ww I think!  Keeping all fingers crossed for you. Many thanks for the info on your prednisolone treatment  - I am in two minds whether to ask to take it or not. 

LW - you are truly a superwoman! I bet your mum was chuffed to bits that you had done all that for her despite everything. Just read your more recent post - fantastic news about the egg donor!

Kate - lovely to have you back with us! A lady who lunches and naps - sounds perfect to me!

Anna - sorry you had such a bad time with the nurse. Try not to worry too much about small follies - it's early days - one of my cycles they thought I'd be lucky to get one egg even at final scan and  I ended up with 4.

Anne - I'm doing OK - thanks. Sorry you have lots of worries - really hope work/salary picks up again soon. Could you maybe have a holiday somewhere in the UK if not abroad? - even a long weekend away can make all the difference to making me feel positive again.

Hi to everyone else ! I'll keep checking up for Steph - poor girl!


----------



## Little Me

Quick one from me from the iPhone . I am up for meet where we thinking ?        
Kate don't be daft getting a train I'll take u and drop u home x

beachy  .... Lets chuck some dates in to discuss

I have a busy July but pretty sure free 18th...
Xxx


----------



## Little Me

Deepblue thanks love. The way I feel at mo ... B ollocks to being careful I want a holiday   xx

pops oh Hun feel better soon xxx


----------



## shortie66

Oh anne thanx sweetheart     Im away from 17th-19th july tho hun going to blackpool for 1st wedding anniversary     Dont worry tho sweetie if thats the date everyone wants to meet go ahead with it and i'll make the next one    

Hi deepblue, popsi, mag and everyone


----------



## laurab

SHE is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!              - Sorry steph I can't do all that fancy writing!

Little lady G arroved by c-section at 1.27am, weighing 7lb 6.  Perfect apparently!    No name as yet.



Huge congrats Steph and Paul. xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Congratulations to Steph and Paul on the birth of your baby girl x x x 


http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=198219.0


----------



## Miranda7

Oh my goodness! How come they waited so long to do the C-section!? That's a looong labour and a half!

Many, many congratulations Steph and Paul!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Congratulations steph and paul, its has been a long journey, but she is here safe and sound, well done sweetheart    

Oh bugger, im   now.

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

CONGRATULATIONS Steph and Paul


----------



## shortie66

Morning lightweight


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello Kate, how are you feeling today?

The builders have turned up today so we've just had a mini site meeting, hurry up builders and finish so we can have some peace and quiet!

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Malini

Oh Steph, that's so wonderful - congrats!!!  I am so sorry it has been a tough arrival, and sincerely hope having her here makes all the grief fade.  To you, dh and dd - may she thrive.

Big hugs to all of you.

LW and Anna - your mums are lucky women.  Well done you both. 

Anna - I have paid for some of my worst scans (the UCH ones were horrid and it is hit and miss at the ARGC) and the best I've had was at the Hammersmith paid for by UK taxpayers!!  So annoyed you had such rotten treatment. Fingers crossed for the next one.

LW - That's awesome news about the donor combined cycle.  Yes, you're right life IS precious and you are an inspiration.

Anne -   it is hard to make sense of any of this. Thanks for your encouragement about the herbs.  I had tears in my eyes as I gagged down the first lot.  

Mag - I liked your description of your test - it is better to chat then to cry in moments like that!!!!

Driver - grrr, for what your dad said.  I get those comments too from family, and I want to scream, 'so what life is that exactly, the one where i spend my life with nose pressed up against the goldfish bowl?'

Clare -  I am so, so sorry.  The pain and confusion about why this is happening is horrendous. My bil's wife had her second in 2.5 years right after my last BFN and it made my world feel technicolour - too raw, too clear and too bl**dy transparent.  You sound strong in your second message to us, and yes your body has produced better embies this time, so why wouldn't it be possible.  Take that year, holiday and regroup.   

Deepblue - Ta for the herbs story.  It helps.

Sarah - Keeping the faith!

Kate -  I like it - you have embraced free time and found the nap, now that too is inspirational!!

In fact everything you write helps me.  Hope today is the start of a good week for all of us.

M xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

Just popped in to see if there was any news from Steph!

 STEPH! Absolutely fantastic news!!!  

Hope everyone is OK.

Lots of love.

pix xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

Steph - congratulations on the arrival of your beautiful little girl.  

Anne - Hope the storm clouds ( we had the most amazing thunder storm last night) have chased away your some of your blues and you are feeling a bit more chipper today, we are all here for you any time you need us.  

Hello to everyone else.

I am definately up for a "up North" meet though to me that means Scotland   as I am already up North from most of you. Do you normally do weekends? Evenings or day time? With or without partners? The yorkshire girls are also just about arrange a meet and a picnic was suggested, we have done these before at York horse races and always had a fab time though not sure how easy that would be with people coming from all over.....


----------



## Züri

Congratulations Steph!! xxx


----------



## Little Me

Oh Steph, Soooooo very happy for you and Paul. Wishing you all lots of love, laughter and happines as your family grows from 2 to 3 


Love Anne & Jas

Hi everyone
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Driver- Thanks hun and ta for the ** add  
This is very unlike me but I feel ever bloody worse today....F knows why...must be the herbs/period  
You ok chick?
xxxx

Hi z


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - sorry you are still feeling down, nothing we can say will make the difference, but doesn't mean we will stop trying 

Just off out the door for our follow up appointment so a bit nervous, got my list of questions but whether I will get through them without having a   (I very much doubt it.....) 

See ya all later.
x-x


----------



## Little Me

Driver-  
Oh yes, hope your appt goes well and ask everything you need to hun...come tell us how it went after


----------



## shortie66

Good luck driver     hope all goes ok

Anne morning hun   sorry ur feeling sh1t hunny    

Cupboard cleaning out today wowww i live such an exciting life


----------



## shortie66

Oooo rude slycett  

Morning princess pixie zuri and mallini


----------



## Little Me

Hi Kate hun- I would love to come and help clear your cupboards cos I  don't want to be at work today   


Hi Lucy hun- Ah, you know me I'll be fine soon hun.  
I have my new iPhone 16gb....can you believe 02 ffd up and sent My bro and SIL 32gb versions!!!!!! thye called to say they had made a mistake but not to worry- just keep em!!!!
xx


----------



## Malini

Oh Anne, some people have all the luck!!    Sorry you're blue still - sometimes it takes more than a day to lift, I should know; I've been grumbling for weeks. 


Thanks LV for the honey tip, not tried that and will definitely give it a whirl.  So pleased you are feeling relaxed and loving Istanbul - it is a very special city and Turkish people have big hearts.   for those lentils.

Good luck Driver with the follow-up.  They can be miserable affairs but I am pleased you haven't had to wait too, too long for yours.  It will help you make a plan, I hope.

Hi Kate.  Happy cupboard cleaning.  I think you are nesting love and your future child is going to arrive to a tidy, calm and cared for home!  Now that is SOMETHING worth doing.

Long time no   to you Zuri.  Hope you are keeping happy and that computer of yours is playing ball.

Morning Pix, hope the holiday is brilliant.

M xxx


----------



## Little Me

Malini- Hi hunny. How are the herbs today? xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Steph - Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby girl!         

Anne - jammy sods! 

Hi everyone 

I feel absolutely shattered today, even after 8 hours sleep. Really struggling at work. Hopefully it means my body is directing all its energy into growing follies. V nervous about the scan tomorrow, will be on my tod as dh has a training course he cannot get out of. 

Anna x


----------



## Malini

Ta for asking Anne.  They are gross while I drink them and for a few moments after I gag a little, but then it is fine and they haven't had any side effects so I can't complain too much.  I do think I am getting more used to them and have stopped the 'why do I have to do this when others don't' silliness.  There is no answer, so stop that I try to say to myself.  Why is work bad today - just the usual? or some other unsavoury reason?

M x

PS Anna, we will be with you tomorrow.  You take care and if you are too tired go home and nap.  Work will and can wait.


----------



## Little Me

Hi Anna-  

Malini- I usually enjoy work lots (work with my bro and sil) but figures are s hit and I am in a crappy mood and just want to go home.... but I'm pulling myself together now (just had a cry in the loos  ) and gonna crack on and get some of these bleedin customers to order from me    
Herbs are a necessary evil


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks Malini- sadly home is 70 miles from work and I have meetings booked until 5.30pm 

Hi Anne   Back at ya! Must be nice to work with family


----------



## Malini

Anne - You go girl!!  Some days you can't win, but you can try all the same and I admire you for your spirit.  They are evil but at least I feel like I am doing something.  Hope your days improves.   to those customers who don't play ball.

Oh Anna, no wonder you are tired.  That's some commute.  When I am low on energy I have learned (thank you Almond) to get myself a slow burn protein like oat biscuits and that tends to pep me up a bit.  I really hope those ovaries have co-opted all your energy and put the rest of you on a low energy setting. 

M xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Hi Ladies,

I wonder if I could tap into your huge wealth of experience  .  I've just come back from a scan and am completely confused....

I am a poor responder - high fsh (although this more than halved with herbs) and low amh.  My first IVF (4 follicles, 3 eggs, 2 embryos) failed and I am now on my second cycle.  My baseline scan showed 6 follicles.  Scan today after 6 days of stimming showed one lead follicle at 18mm and the other 5 all still tiny.  My brain was a bit of a mush but I think the doctor said my options were 1) abandon (but next time may not produce any more follicles)  2) IVF, but a lot to put your body through for one follicle  3) convert to IUI

The clinic has upped my menopur and I am going back for a scan tomorrow to see whether things have changed and a blood test.  I would really appreciate any views and whether anyone else has been in this situation before.

Sunny xx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - I only do the commute Tues - Thurs. I work at home on Monday and don't work Fridays so normally I'm fine and do not feel tired until Thursday! Must be the stimms.


----------



## shortie66

Anne hunny u are welcome to pop round anytime and help me clean, i have started on the back bedroom now bed was totally covered in crap as we never use it so everything just gets chucked on there      Hope ur getting loads of orders in hun   

Mallini - thanx sweetie i really do hope so   

Lucy - glad ur enjoying istanbul, sending loads of      for ur lovely growing follies   

Anna good luck for ur scan tomoz hun      

Sunnygirl - wow hun what a dilemma, what state are ur tubes in hun?  Is it an nhs or private cycle?  We covnverted to iui but only 1 of my tubes is open and we got a bfn.  I must admit if i had my time again i would think s0d it and go to egg collection.  But thats only my personal opinion as even now i think "what if".    

Just looked through all our wedding photos from the cameras we put out at reception.  Cant believe we have been married 1 year in a few weeks, where has the time gone, god i was a lot thinner then    

Kate  
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## alegria

CONGRATULATIONS STEPH & PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome to the world little joy!!!!

        ​
I'm so truly happy for you both, you've been through a lot yourselves and still always managed to bounce back and be so supportive to everyone else here ​


----------



## popsi

Steph and Paul.. such wonderful news hope all three of you are well xx


----------



## H&amp;P

I'm back and we are getting back on the TX rollercoaster as soon as we can, though not sure yet when that will be as we need to change clinics as waiting time where we are now for self funded is 6-7 months.....we actually got to see the head honcho for the first time since we started TX he was quite positive about how we responded (don't think he expected us to get any eggs so 3 was excellent), said we would stay on same protocol as was on max dose anyway for max number of days and we would probably get same response (or worse depending on how many eggies I have left.  ), didn't offer any insight as to why we failed (but then don't suppose they can) and when I asked if we could have higher progesterone support or any tests during 2WW was told no, all the research they had done said it wouldn't make any difference. Anyway the clinic we will move to I know actually will let people go up to 600 Menopur so maybe a change will do us good and at least it is still local before we start looking at options further afield......just got to wait for them to contact us (I have asked on my local board for their contact details so I can give them a gentle nudge....right just need to work out how we will pay for it.......one bit of good news was that DH's sperm count had doubled on EC day though I think we will still need ICSI as they are a bit lazy (not like him at all  ), was hoping we wouldn't need that bit as it is all extra expense and with the amount of drugs we need (full dose for 16 -20 days) it will cost a small fortune. Anyway enough of me droning on......sorry was a bit more long winded than I expected...


----------



## Little Me

Driver hun- good news  
Lets hope this is your time
xxxx


----------



## Züri

Hello Malini   yes I'm good thanks, computer all back and working (thank god - it's my livelihood so was a bit of a nightmare) sorry I've been absent, I have been taking a bit of a break from FF for a while, wanted to have a few months of feeling 'normal' again (whatever that is??!!) before starting next round in Aug/Sept - and I can say it's been a good decision, IF has consumed me for the past 3 and a half years of the 4 we have been trying and the past 18months since starting treatment, my life became IF and I wanted to find the old me again - which I have! hence the going out and drinking too much! smoking too many 'herbal' ciggies and even eating too many 'herbal' cakes   - so rather than go back to pre IF me I seem to have regressed right back to Uni days me!! (how did that happen)   

Anyway I am good and thanks for asking, how are you doing?

Hello all - I do keep up to date with all your news regular 

xx

P.S Oh and I have lost a stone so far since last treatment!! 10lbs in last 30 days from the reductil tablets so am feeling mighty happy! (still need to lose a LOT more though!)


----------



## almond

Just logging on from work to check Steph's news 

WOW  what wonderful news, love to all three of you as you start your life as a family together, am welling up!  

Love to all of you reading the list and I hope we all get to share this news one day 
xxx


----------



## Swinny

Steph and Paul – Congratulations. Bet she’s gorgeous and we can’t wait to see her xxx        

Anne – I have those weeks too where everything gets on top of me my darling, sending you a big  xxxx Just been out for my lunch for a walk and I could hear Take That sound checking whoo hoo!!!

Lucy – Whoo hoo, come on follies grow grow grow!!!

Lightweight   What a fantastic plan. I really hope that it works with your own egg(s) but fantastic that you’ve got a fall back too xxx Wishing you all the luck in the world

Malini – Hanging in there thanks hun xxx

LV – Totally, your little eggies will be doing so well with all the R&R that you’re getting xx

Driver – Sounds like a plan. When can you get going again. I know what you mean about expensive, my drugs alone cost me just short of £1500 this time…ouch!!  xx

Sunnygirl – I am with kate, I think I would go to egg collection but it does really depend on the cause of your IF. Are your tubes clear?

Zuri – hello my lovely, nice to hear from you. I had a bit of an FF break and totally switched off for a few months and it did me the power of good. Those tablets sound fantastic, makes you feel heaps better when you start losing some weight doesn’t it. After my FET in Feb I decided to train for the Manchester 10K to focus on something else and also to try and help me lose some weight. It worked and I lost 9lbs. unfortunately, it’s all gone back on again with all of the dreaded drugs from this cycle but never mind, it’ll all be worth it if it’s worked. Good luck with this cycle matey xx

Mirra, Laura, Nix, Alegria, Purple, Pixie,Popsi, Tracey, Rural, Almond and everybody that I’ve inadvertantley missed  

4 more days until D Day. Roll on Saturday

Sarah xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hi swinny sending you loads of      sweetheart    

Zuri hun glad u've been having a good time and enjoying living   u sound like a girl after my own heart   

Driver great news petal, get straight back on there   

Hi popsi, anne and everyone.

God its hot here today poor lewis is panting his head off, think it might be time to get some shorts on and get my little fat legs out in the sun.


----------



## Little Me

sarah- hello Mrs  
Oooh, can't beat a bit of Take That in the afternoon   

Kate- you make me


----------



## shortie66

Anne its good to laugh hunnie, releases somat or another in the brain that makes you feel better, or so i read somewhere once upon a time   Not joking about the little fat legs tho    have had to go and buy size 16 shorts   the ones i had for honeymoon last year were a size 12 (cant get over my knees) and the ones before that were size 14 (cant get over my ****) oh well i'll start a diet tomorrow.... again


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hello everyone - hope you are all enjoying the sunshine - it really is gorgeous out there! Loads of love to all who need it     

Just wanted to say a huge, massive...

*CONGRATULATIONS TO STEPH AND PAUL 
ON THE BIRTH OF THEIR BABY GIRL 
         
I am so so thrilled for you both and cannot wait to see your little bundle of joy!!
Lots and lots of love Ally xxxx​*


----------



## H&amp;P

slycett - I have half a wardrobe full of trousers I can't get past my knees...... , my DH wonders why I wear the same clothes over and over and it's cos I can't get in any of the others anymore..........


----------



## shortie66

Driver - SNAP     

Hi ally how u doin sweetheart?


----------



## H&amp;P

Slycett - You know it's got bad when it isn't just that you can't fasten them but that you can't even get them up that far...... , My excuse is I am unable to exercise due to my broken foot but it happened long before I did that, I vow that in 3 weeks I will rejoin slimming world and get   back into . Can you remind me of that next month...  
DH said if I have put on over 1.5 stone in 2 years since we got married how big will I be on our 10 year anniversary...


----------



## purple72

Firstly

[fly][size=20pt][Congratulations Steph and Paul on the Birth of your beautiful Daughter!
Welcome to the world little lady G
Enjoy being a family of Three!
Love and BIG HUGS S&G

/size][/fly]


----------



## purple72

Secondly Driver Snap too, I wear the same stuff over and over cos it'd all I can get into!!

Kate   know what your going through too hunny

Anne    

Hello to everyone else,

HAd scan today but lining still too thick at 6mm so need to stay on pill few more days till friday and then go for another scan day 2 to see lining is shed!

Wish I could just say oh well, but actually really p1ssed off! I can be very impatient at times!  

Love to all hope your enjoying the weather x


----------



## Little Me

Ally- Hi lovely  

Purps- Firstly...... I can also be  very impatient too hun but Friday will bring you good news so don't worry.
Secondly...I've met you hun and you are very slim and lovely ( and yes, I am very jealous!    )

xx


----------



## Swinny

Hiya Anne  

Hello Ally  

Purps - Hope scan on Friday is better xx

Kate - I have wardrobes in various sizes. I am currently having to wear my size 16 shorts too because of my lovely IVF belly. It's sh*t!!!! I used to be a size 12 and I've got a wardrobe full of gorgeous size 12 things that I aint parting with. I am hoping that once all this nonsense is over with I'll get back down to a size 12 (but I won't hold my breath). Paul has also taken to being the food police, last night after tea I just fancied some Green & Black's Butterscotch choccie so I got some and Paul commented  "do you really think you need that after a full meal". He had a point, but Regan from the Exorcist made an appearance and my head spun round and I flipped at him!!


----------



## H&amp;P

Swinny -   , I like it !!!! Does he not know we have a seperate tummy for chocolate so no matter how much of anything else we have there is ALWAYS room for choccie.


----------



## Little Me

Sarah- hahahah, I TOO have a touch of the Exorcist in me     

Little Charlie stripy boy is off to the vets in a bit for his first jabs.....then it proper introductions to Holly & Oscar  

Dont get me started on not fitting into clothes


----------



## H&amp;P

Just signed up for Charter and look this is me:-



 hmmmm this one looks really rude.... 

Logging off now, see ya all tomorrow.


----------



## Han72

DRIVER225 said:


> Just signed up for Charter and look this is me:-
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm this one looks really rude....
> 
> Logging off now, see ya all tomorrow.


   Congrats on becoming a charter member Driver!

xxx

PS - snap 3 on wearing the same clothes over and over cos nowt else fits! Oddly I have lost a shedload of weight (according to the scales) but STILL nuffink fits  How'd that happen


----------



## purple72

Good on you Driver for the charter thing, don't forget to ask for your pen and wristband, though I think they are swapping wristband for pin?!?

Anne, bless you chickie, but I'm double the size I'm used to being, having put on a stone and a half since starting treatment last August!! 

Must agree though, always room for chocolate, Kate will tell you! always room for a walnut whip hey kate (can't look at one of them without smiling and thinking of you)

Anne the pix of charlie on ** are lovely what a cutie and he looks so well after his initial tough period x

Hello to everyone else, just think ladies Steph and Paul will be cuddling their daughter right now aaahhh bless 

Hey Nix hunny!

Sx


----------



## AoC

Swinny said:


> "do you really think you need that after a full meal".


Do you really need your d*** attached to your body?

  

gggggg


----------



## Han72

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Swinny said:
> 
> 
> 
> "do you really think you need that after a full meal".
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need your d*** attached to your body?
> 
> 
> 
> gggggg
Click to expand...

  

xxx


----------



## purple72

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Do you really need your d*** attached to your body?
> 
> 
> 
> gggggg


No but we do    

See you later ladies xxxx


----------



## Züri

you girls have made me chuckle today


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - all sounds very positive (not the part about the expensive drugs though  )

Swinny - I would have killed him!

Hi Zuri

Just come out of a marathon meeting and you have made me laugh!


Off home

Anna x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Girls - I know I am not really on FF that much anymore but I wondered, do you think it would be nice to do a bit of a collection for Steph & Paul for a pressie for the babe? I just think that Steph has done such an amazing job of taking care of us all and the thread that it would be nice to show our appreciation? Don't want to step on any toes though. Also no pressure on anyone to contribute, I know that times are hard at the moment.  

Love to all  

A xxxx


----------



## Züri

Would love to, great idea Ally, some gorgeous things on here www.notonthehighstreet.com. Some gorgeous personalised artwork abd things, but some are quite pricey too

anyway I'm in - will have to do a bank transfer to someone though

x

/links


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Thanks Zuri - that sounds lovely - will take a look   how are you? What are you doing at the mo?


----------



## Züri

I've just PM'd you an idea Ally of something i saw today which I wanted to buy one of my friends

I'm fine thanks Ally, just been attempting to enjoy myself and try and get my life back to normal and figure out what i want and whats important, soul searching i suppose  we start another cycle in Aug but I think it may be our last if it doesn't work

How are you? how are your sisters? I have noticed you have also been absent from FF for a while, I do think sometimes it helps to take a break and a step back to gain some perspective on things again, I hope the time away has helped


----------



## purple72

Ally   I'm in hunny

Hey Zuri sweetie x


----------



## AoC

*g* Purps - I thought that after I posted... ggg

  Sausage


----------



## purple72

Anna xxx


----------



## Donkey

Evening girls
Thank you for all your good wishes, my 3 follies are growing slowly and like Anna I am feeling very tired and sick and headachey. Another scan tomorrow...good luck anna.

And of course huge congratulations to Steph  

LW what wonderful news you're right you, you must grab the opportunity  

Big   to you all

Donkey xx


----------



## Miranda7

Nixf01 said:


> AnnaofCumberland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swinny said:
> 
> 
> 
> "do you really think you need that after a full meal".
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need your d*** attached to your body?
> 
> 
> 
> gggggg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> xxx
Click to expand...

And double  !!

Honestly, it's a good job he'll have no use for that d*** again, what with the twins being on their way Swins! Hope the 2WW is being kind to you. 

Finally got a text on my rubbish phone!

Vivienne Laura Joy was born weighing 7lb 6oz after an emergency c-section at 1.20am!

RAAAAAAH!

So wonderful! Laura - I'll book in now for a wee stay sometime in August and we can go over and have a squidge, eh?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Love the name Vivienne Laura Joy x


----------



## popsi

stunning name .. Vivienne reminds me of Pretty Woman.. and thats my ALL time fav film


----------



## Züri

oooo love the name, can't wait to see some pics x


----------



## deepblue

Lots and lots of congrats Steph and Paul on the birth of their baby Vivienne!
    

What an epic labour!

Just popped on to check on Stephs news.
Hi to everyone else!
DB


----------



## fluffy jumper

It has taken me most of the evening to catch up!

What a lovely name Steph and Paul have chosen.

Anna.  It is prob too late to respond to your question about whether I used one of the needles I had for menopure on the cetrotide.  Yes I did, I was a bit worried that it wouldn't fit properly but it did.  Good luck at your next scan.

Anne.  Sorry you are feeling so down. It is amazing how even though we tell ourselves that we weren't expecting to be pg.  When you get your period it is still so gutting.
On a lighter note, are you enjoying your iphone?

Malini.  I hope the herbs get more and more tolerable.  

LW.  What a fabulous idea on having a treatment with your own eggs backed up by a donor.  I would never have even considered that as being a possibility.  Good luck

LV. I am glad you are enjoying Istanbul

Swinny.    good luck for Saturday.  The last few days of the 2ww are hell aren't they.

Miranda.  It was really great to meet you and Robert - he is gorgeous.  We really enjoyed the rest of our camping trip.  Didn't bother with Weymouth, we had a fab day at Charmouth and Lyme Regis.  Max found a fossil (which I had bought in the shop then placed on the beach)!  

Purple.  Good luck for your scan on Friday.  Did they give you a reason for your very long period?

I had a scan today to check I had downregged OK and there are no cysts.  Everything was as it should be.  The donor is about a week behind so I just have to wait now and they will ring me when she is ready to stimm and I will take tablets to thicken my lining then hope she produces enough eggs.

I am off to bed now as I am knackered.


----------



## lainey-lou

Hi girls

I am so behind (again) but just wanted to come on and say

                                           

many, many congratulations to Steph and Paul on the long awaited safe arrival of little Vivienne.   I am so thrilled for you both.  Can't wait to see some piccies.  I too am loving the name.

Ally - good idea re collection.  Count me in.  I have seen the brochure Zuri mentioned (think it was Zuri) and have already told DH I want half of the stuff in there    Let me know what you need.  How are you hun?

Hi Tracey - how is it going?  Been thinking of you.

Anne - will text you  

Much love to everyone else.

Love Lainey xx


----------



## lainey-lou

Ooh, forgot to say, LW - I have been trying to pm you but your inbox is full  

xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies  

Congratulations again on baby Vivienne Steph!

Tracey, will they keep you down regged then until your donor starts stimming and then trigger your 'ovulation' when your donor takes her trigger shot? I have to hope and pray that my donor needs the same number of days to stim as me or we might be all over the place!

Lainey, I've made room for you! Sorry about that   I hadn't noticed.

Swinny    both embies are settling in nicely  

Zuri, where will your next tx be?

Sobroody, LV and Donkey       for growing follies

I keep wearing the same clothes as I'm living in a dust bath and it saves on washing and there is no washing machine in the house     The final piece of floor goes in tomorrow and that's it for knocking the house around, it's all about building up now, yee haa.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Okay ladies - thank you for your kind offers. I will organise over the weekend so if you could all pm me before then if you would like to be involved then I will have an idea of the 'kitty'. I can then send you my bank details as that is probably easiest. Please don't feel pressure to give loads, I am reluctant to give a figure as this is very much down to the individuals circumstances, but if it is helpful, as a guide I think people have given £5-£10 on previous collections. We just want to let her know we are thinking of her really. Also keep the good ideas flowing in my direction (preferably by pm as I am not keeping up that well with the thread at the moment)!

Laura/ Mir - do you have Stephs address so that we can send the gift once we have it?  

Night night all 

A xxxx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Thanks Sly and Swinny - I'm funding (being a little on the old side.....) I think my tubes are ok, but they haven't actually been checked out.  I'm back in tomorrow for another scan and bloods to see whether any of the other follies have grown and then I guess I need to decide what to do.  I think I am probably leaning towards IVF though, just so that I can be sure that I have done everything that I could.....

Thanks again for your thoughts

Sunny xx


----------



## Züri

Wow Lainey look at your bump at 20weeks!!! are you sure there aren't 3 in there? 

LW - I start the pill again at the end of July, EC will be mid Sept - How's the house project going LW? are you managing to sort out those builders and get the flooding mess cleared up? don't know how you've held it together going through all that!

x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Ally- yes hun, defo count me in  

Lainey- lovely bump pic  

Donkey- Glad follies are growing hun  

Tracey- thanks hun...and yes, I am loving iPhone. All systems go for you then Mrs  

Love to all
xxxxx


----------



## purple72

Hi Everyone

Steph & Paul lovely name !!!!!! enjoy little vivienne

LAiny Fab bump pic hunny!

Hello to everyone else 

No scan friday just stop taking pill friday then when AF starts must arrange scan for day 2  

Tracey hope camping is going well! no explaination just these things sometime happen on the pill 

Hugs to all x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Purps- soon time to go again then hun for you


----------



## purple72

hopefully sweetie,

Mrs impatience is getting her knickers in a twist   

How are you today Mrs?  

sx


----------



## Little Me

I'm ok I guess, keep having mad panics about maybe doing Donor cycle in Sept instead of stress free holiday -  but I don't feel ready mentally though  - am sooo not ready to give up on my eggs but I deep down feel there's no point- well, I don't think there is anyway!
All so confusing hun


----------



## purple72

It is a difficult journey leading up to DE, but once you turn the corner then you will know. 

And if you are not at that point yet hunny then you are not at that point. Try not to worry about not being at that point.

Wish I had more words of wisdom but here's a huge       from me to you

Sx


----------



## Little Me

thanks hun


----------



## Little Me

Girls- If anyone does wish to contribute to Stephs pressie please PM me and I will PM you Allys Bank details- any ideas would be very welcome too


----------



## purple72

Has anyone heard from Ali27 recently?

She has been Awol for a while hey?

Thinking of ya hunny if you're lurking?

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Purps- yes, I texted her last week actually but wasn't sure if she was gonna post..... shes' ok, met a new man   and is just waiting to hear about her redundancy package.
xxxx


----------



## Malini

Hi all,

Thinking of you Anna - hope the scan is okay, and explains your fatigue!! Fingers crossed.

Anne - the DE, not DE dilemma rules almost every waking hour of my life at the moment. In some moments, I am ready to go but mostly - for the time being - it is a desire to get out of IF hell that is making me say 'yes'. I hope I get to a point when it is really a feeling of readiness to have a child that isn't mine biologically, but 'oh so wanted and loved' all the same.

 for you Swinny.

Good idea Ally - I will PM Anne now.

So pleased you're more yourself Zuri and having fun, losing weight and being merry. It'll help you for the next time round and I bet dh is loving that you're back.

Driver - your appt sounds positive (in the context where we exisit), and I hope the money comes together without too much pain.

Kate - what's the project today? Mission suntan I hope (but with sunscreen I am so dull. My Charlie is struggling in this heat and I wish I knew how to make it better for him.


Purple The delay is sooo frustrating but hopefully they are being extra careful to make sure your cycle runs as smoothly as possible.

Tracey herbs are getting more tolerable. So excited about your cycle. Thinking of you.

Sunnygirl It sounds like you have got a runaway follicle which isn't so unusual. A few of us have had that happen to us. Different clinics have different approaches to this. Google Carolyn Givens and read her article about novel approaches to IVF. My clinic won't cycle me unless I have an 'ideal' hormone profile and no larger follicle in CD2/3 of cycle (I am on a short protocol). Other clinics use the OCP or downregging drugs to try and prevent any natural hormonal surge. My very crude understanding is that when your body realises there are less than full amount of eggs it will recruit one at the end of your cycle and get it revved up earlier than IVF or nature would like. About your decision, it is tough. The odds aren't great for one egg becoming one embryo but it does happen and if you will find the pain of not knowing what would have happened too frightening then I would go ahead and do IVF. On the other hand if money concerns or other worries outweigh that I would IUI and wait for a month without the runaway follicle. In my heart of hearts I don't believe this is your last shot at recruiting eggs if you try and again relatively soon. But I am not a doctor, nor an expert.

Hope everyone is okay and I am sorry if I missed you - Sausage, you make me laugh = my memory is not what it used to be!!!! Maybe it is aging as quickly as my ovaries.

M xxx


----------



## Züri

anyone heard from WingWing?

Lovely to hear Alli has met a new man  

Malini - I think he's been enjoying the drunken me not the hungover me


----------



## Malini

well beggers can't be choosers heh Zuri!

I emailed with WW a few weeks back.  I will PM you her email address Zuri.  She is finding it difficult to get online as work have banned site.

M xx


----------



## purple72

Oh thanks anne, a new man hey!!

Good on here!

Hi Malini and zuri

Hugs to all x


----------



## almond

Morning all just sneaking on at work to say hello.  Have not managed to keep up at all recently so no personals except to say Anne, I totally understand the dilemma as well. I am not ready either and I guess you just know when the time is right. It is so tough, this process, and so unfair. I would just love to wave a magic wand and put an end to everyone's misery  

Ally that's a great idea re Steph, I will pm Anne now
x


----------



## Swinny

Anneof Cumberland – A bit of wee just escaped then  

Vivienne reminds me of Pretty Woman too, what a lovely name xx

Mirra – 2WW driving me round the bend. You’d think I’d be used to this by now, but it never gets any easier does it!!

Tracey – Hanging in there, I went to bed really early last night so that it was one less night to get through. 
What a lovely mum you are, bet Max was thrilled with his real life fossil!! Xx

Ally – good idea about collection I am definitely in my love. I will email Anne now for your bank details and transfer some money over. xx

Lainey – Look at you Mrs, how lovely is that twin bump xx

LW –   thanks for all your positivity xx

Purple – Come on AF, hurry up!!! I too am the most impatient person in the world!!

Sunnygirl – good luck for tomorrow then xxx

Hiya Almond xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Ally - great idea re a collection. Anne I will pm you. However will not be able to transfer money over until Friday am. 

Donkey my cycle bud   with you on the tiredness and headaches but no sickness luckily. Sending your follies growing vibes   

LV - what stage are you at? Grow follies grow  

Thanks for all the support ladies. Scan was a bit better but nurse is worried that one follie is much larger than the rest. I have nothing on my right ovary and 5 on my left. The lead follie is 12.5mm the other 4 are between 5 - 7.5mm. All I can do is pray that the others play catch up. Have another scan Friday am. DH has not called me yet   you know more than he does! 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Sarah  .. I to am very impatient   

Anna- those follies WILL catch up love    

Almond- PM'd you hun


----------



## AoC

LOL @ little bit of wee Swinny!  

It's gorgeous up here in Cumbria today - hope it's lovely wherever everyone esle is.  

Lots of   for Anna, and I think I missed congratulating Steph!  Congratulations, lovely, and I'm sorry you had such an epic labour.      Hoping holding your baby is wiping that memory away...  

... ... ... ... ...  that's me waiting for another thought to arrive in my brain.  Nah.  Nothing more in there today.  *taps head, making hollow noise*  Methinks I should go home...


----------



## LV.

Hello lovely girlies,

Glad the weather is nice for you all... Vivienne is a lovely name.... I'm definitley in for a pressie - I need to mail Anne? Is that right? Or Ally? Tad confused (it's not hard!)

Anna - c'mon follies! Go, go disco! There's every chance that your wee ones will catch up, in the mean time have a quiet word with Mr Greedy and tell him to stop chomping all the stimms

Swinny - how are you holding out? Have you snuck any early pee sticks in?

Tracey - so cute about the fossil! Glad you had a good time with Miranda

Lainey - look at you!!! What a luverly pic

Ally - thanks for suggesting the collection - resplendant idea

Zuri - congrats on the weight loss, well done you!

Purple - you're starting stimming next week? Is that right? I'm all confused!

Anne - the thing about using DE is time pressure isn't as great... You never know a holiday chilling out in the sunshine paired with the herbs might be just the ticket for a natural BFP. DE will be there for you when you're ready and have got your head a bit straighter. It is hard though as we all want it NOW, don't we? xx

Donkey - good luck for your scan honey, here's for lossa, lossa follies   

LW - How are you honey? Still smiling at your news I bet!

Hi to the rest of you gals.

We got the ferry to the Princes Islands today and whilst on the ferry DP and I were debating whether to get off and explore the 3rd or 4th Island. DP had a read of the trusty Lonely Planet and it said that on the 4th island there was a monastery at the top of a very steep hill and on the way up you'd see small bits of material tied to the trees that are put there by women who are to praying for a child. Fate!!! So we chose the 4th Island and just had to go there and tie our own material on the trees. It was a 25 min walk up a very steep hill and we ripped a strip of one of my sarongs into 6 pieces, one for each lentil on the last scan and tied them to the trees at the top with all the other wee bits of ribbon and material. We certainly put the work in on the hike up there so I'm hoping our prayers will be answered and all 6 follies will have grown all big and juicy for Friday's scan.

Things in Istanbul are still HOT! Feels like we've been here forever, it's only been 3 days...

LadyV xxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

LadyV - you brought a tear to my eye   with your ribbon a the tree story. Good luck for Friday's scan


----------



## purple72

LadyV that's so sweet! 

Good luck for friday! Maybe stimming next week, I'm as confused as you hunny ;o)

Sx


----------



## Han72

LV - that's lovely hon! 

Swinny - ;


Swinny said:


> Anneof Cumberland - A bit of wee just escaped then


   

Bangers -


AnnaofCumberland said:


> ... ... ... ... ... that's me waiting for another thought to arrive in my brain. Nah. Nothing more in there today. *taps head, making hollow noise* Methinks I should go home...


   

Lainey - luverly bump pic sweets!

Dinna - hope the RF doesn't mess everything up!    Come on little follies - catch up!!!

Malini!!! - hey stranger how goes it? Sorry poor Charlie is suffering with the heat...



ladyverte said:


> Anna - c'mon follies! Go, go disco! There's every chance that your wee ones will catch up, in the mean time have a quiet word with Mr Greedy and tell him to stop chomping all the stimms


    YEAH what she said!

Tracey - sounds like you had a lovely time hon! I love the fossil thing, lucky Max having such a FAB mum! 

Yo Mira - or should that be mirror, how's master Robertson? Still admiring himself?    I do like that pic, bless him 

Purps - really hope ou get to start stims next week lovey! 

Apologies to anyone I've forgotten but I really must move my backside from in front of this pooter!

Loadsalove

Nix
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Oh Blimey Lucy- I too am   , lots of luck hun  

Hi Sausage


----------



## Ourturn

Lady V - keeping everything crossed for Friday. I read your post and burst into tears...the thought of so many women praying for the same thing....damn hormones! 

I am hauled up in the an office which is as hot as a sauna! Not helping my head ache! 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Ah Anna  

I too prayed in Istanbul..found a lovely Catholic Church and felt the need to pop in and pray....but it was more like a beg than a pray    .

Why do we have to go through this?


----------



## laurab

I'm flying through so will have to be quick!!

Stephs little one is called Vivienne Laura Joy.... cute.  She has brown hair and eyes (already!) and a dimble in her chin like Paul!  

I'll have a think for ideas for her, she has limited space so not a huge giant bunny rabbit!  I'll put in but will have to do later tonight if ok as not time to do now.... is it Ally doing collection? CAn you pm me your bank details hon.

Swinny - I keep bashing into things with my feets and eyes still crossed for you!  

Lady - Glad all going wel in the lovley Istanbul.... go on the boat trip out of istanbul up the river to the hill lovely! I'll look in my book as to hat its called.

Hello everyone else!


----------



## Züri

LV lovely story - good luck for Friday xx


----------



## fishface

Just a quickie....


Congratulations Steph and Paul


----------



## beachgirl

LV- good luck for Friday    what a lovely story x

Swinny      keeping ervything crossed for you hun, will ring you this week x


----------



## mag108

Steph and Paul: Congrats! Delighted for you guys and glad everyone is safe and well.

Sarah: Keep Regan behind the sofa and take her out at any more choccie challenges! I get that too, DH looks at my plate and says gently discouraging things like' thats a lot of food'....were do they get off?  good luck for Saturday. 

traceymohair- its so great things seem to be going so well.

Lainey=lou- lovelty to see you back on and to see your bump! 

Ally - Great idea re collection. Count me in too.

Anne - Its really tough wading through it all. Giving yourself a bit more time wont take away from the success rate for the DE cycle. 

Anna that sounds like a better exp. Its looking good for your follies.

LV: The 4th Island sounds very auspicious!......

to all you lovely ladies and lot of love. We are all amazing.
I am struggling to work out when next cycle could be.
July/Aug too soon. Aug/sept (busy at work sept). Sept/oct (hate the idea of dealing with difficult stuff when winters coming in.
Any words of wisdom?

xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

LV, how did I miss that 4th Island secret?!    for more follie action

Sobroody    the little ones are catching the biggie by the hour  

Mags, July August would be ok to cycle if you feel mentally ready. They recommend you have 2 bleeds in between treatment and go on your third. I am waiting now for my second AF and will start the oestrogen pill on CD 14 this month and my next tx will start on the following bleed. If you feel you need more time to recover from your last tx then perhaps look at cycling after work settles down in October. Time goes so quickly, it'll be here before you know it and that way you have more time to yourself over the summer (perhaps a little holiday?) with something to look forward to when the cool damp nights start to move in. Are you going to the Lister again or would you consider going abroad? If you go abroad you can combine a holiday with tx, I loved it in Istanbul and found tx far less stressful.

Swinny, hope you're holding it together in the 2ww!  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## H&amp;P

LW - quick question as got to run, does the bleed I had as I got my BFN count as the first one of the 3 or do you have to wait for the next one and count that as number 1, does that even make sense


----------



## Overthemoon

Driver, yes, that first bleed after a failed cycle counts as bleed no. 1

x x x


----------



## shortie66

Morning my lovlies 

Im up for putting to collection so can someone pm ne details please, also cos im a thick blonde bimbo can they tell me how to do a transfer?  Last time i sent a cheque, so much easier for a thicko like me  

Where has the sun gone today   Scottie had yesterday off as he had caught man flu the weekend and was really rough yesterday so we went and ordered new kitchen table and chairs and bought a couple of sun loungers    Man is here today knocking out our old brick fireplace and hearth, god it was hideous, will have to pop to ex work tomoz to order our new one 

Hi to mag, driver, lightweight, anne, fishy, beachy, laura, zuri, anna, nix, lucy, sausage, swinny, mallini, almond, donkey, hazelnut, missy, lainey, purps, pixie and everyone  

My cupboard cleaning is going well   Just gonna take moo moo chops for his walk and then crack on with the kitchen    Mite take a quick look at the jobcentre site first tho see if there are any jobs out there that pay more than the minimum wage 

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## AoC

Oh no, Mags, Sept/Oct isn't winter coming in.  It's bright gold and copper leaves on the trees, sifting through the sunshine shimmering.  Wearing comfy warm sweaters and kicking the leaves in the soft breezes.  It's trees heavy with the fruit of the year, crisp tart-sweet apples and juicy pears.  It's cider festivals and orchard ddays, first harvests and blackberrying for crumbles and jams and black juicy pies.  Golden stubble in the fields and fat cows grazing the last of the meadow grass.



I think there are alwasy a lot of reasons to say, 'that month's not right for me'.  Try and discard the reasons that don't matter so much in the big scheme of things, and then work out what actions you need to take to make that time work for you.    You can do it!!  

*waving to everyone*

Morning Anne!

 Sausage


----------



## Little Me

Hi Kate & Sausage    

kate will PM you.....its Ally thats sorting , I'm just the "collector"   

xxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Kate, my building cycle buddy! It's so messy hey? The last internal wall is currently being knocked out as I type and we have just received 1.5 tonnes of gorgeous travertine tiles on 3 crates from Turkey, I love Turkey!


----------



## shortie66

Hey lightweight    i love turkey too, specially if it comes with roast tatas and those little sausages wrapped in bacon   

Morning sausage, anne and ally


----------



## Overthemoon

Ooh, stop it Kate. Hmm, I dream of a kitchen and even a cooker to be able to cook again...


----------



## AoC

Hang on in there, LW, not long now....


----------



## H&amp;P

slycett said:


> Hey lightweight  i love turkey too, specially if it comes with roast tatas and those little sausages wrapped in bacon
> 
> you crack me up !!!!
> 
> Morning all.


----------



## Little Me

Morning driver  

Turkey & sausages mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Little Me

LW- When are you off to Turkey?
The Northern meet up was a bit of a prob in July so looks like 1st August now............. are you around?

Kate - wanna come ?  
I'm driving to Leeds so  can come get ya


Driver- can def pick you up en route too if your foot is still in the plaster xx


----------



## shortie66

Anne - yay hun im defo up for it, only prob is we are gonna take a late break somewhere hot for a week so mite not even be here   My passport has come back but we are too late to go now as scottie has a school fayre to do next saturday with burger van.  Fireplace being fitted week after that, then we are away in blackpool 17th/19th july so we were hoping to get away week after that. Bl00dy hell i've never been so s0dding busy.  

Just had a ham and cheesy coleslaw sandwich    my belly was rumbling like mad   

Lightweight - hun its a pain aint it!  Man is now in loft putting new flue in as ours was leaking fumes into loft.  Lovely, wondered why we got headaches whenever the gas fire was on


----------



## Little Me

No probs Kate- we can see nearer the time
x


----------



## H&amp;P

My tummy is rumbling so loudly the whole office can hear it!!!! Is it lunchtime yet At least being in plaster stops me going to the choccie machine........


----------



## AoC

Anne G said:


> Turkey & sausages mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Excuse ME.   

Eeek, Kate!  So good you're getting a new flue.... One of the old chimneys in our house was blocked, so we cleared it out by hand - dead birds, lots of twigs, stones, soot etc. When we tested it, you'd light a fire and then run a bet book to see who could guess which room the smoke would turn up in. The best one was when the smoke turned up in the passage to the cellar. Which was both two rooms away, and BENEATH the room with the fire in. Needless to say, it's not used anymore, and we're saving up to have the chimney lined and a wood stove put in.

Driver, I've already eaten the healthy lunch I brought with me, so now I'm about to go out and eat an unhealthy one...


----------



## Little Me

I NEED crisps ...NOW!!!!


----------



## AoC

Criiiiiiiiisps.....


----------



## shortie66

I mite have a strawberry cornetto, bought 6 from asda yesterday already eaten 2. Im such a pig


----------



## Overthemoon

Hi Anne hun, Swinny texted me last night about 1st August but plan to be in Turkey (dribble dribble) end July until 2nd week August. The thing is, AF is now 2 days late and I'm normally as regular as clockwork. I do feel like AF will start today/tomorrow and it's not surprising I'm 2 days late really as the cetrotide shot 2 cycles ago brought my period forward 3 days on top of the ICSI cycle. 

It's a good thing that I have 2 extra days here to spend with the lovely builders     to make sure everything is as far advanced as it can be when we go away (and we will NEVER let builders do anything to our house again in our absence). But on the other hand, they are supposed to sync the donor to my cycle so I hope this won't mess the sync up. At least we can predict when my following period will start as I will be on Estrafem for 14 days and my period should start 3-4 days after I stop that. So as it stands, if AF starts today, I wil be away 24th July until 10th August ish. 12 days in Istanbul and 7 days in Cyprus plus or minus a few days.

Sorry Sausage, I'll stick to the Turkey creep creep. Thanks for the info about the flue too, we just bought a lovely little wood burning stove on ebay and we're wondering whether to run a flue just from the stove to the chimney or run it all the way up the chimney. He says light a fire and see what hapeens to the smoke and then we'll decide  

x x x


----------



## Little Me

Got a mate/Jasons boss coming over for tea tonight so I made a chili last night....but I want ot eat it now


----------



## Little Me

Oh sorry LW- it's hard getting all dates to suit all... will have to try again when you get back ...preggers   
xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

ohhhh icecream yummy can I have the other 3 ? NOW STOP IT!!!!!! I am going to have to go and steal my work colleagues sandwiches out of the fridge  , the canteen doesn't open for 25 minutes  

ohhhh chilli, me please......


----------



## LV.

I've just had a kebab AND I'm sober. It was loooooovely. Turkey rocks

x


----------



## Little Me

what do you do jobwise Driver?


----------



## popsi

just saying quick HI.. your all making me laugh and your making me hungry  

I have had to have croissant and orange juice now.. not healthy at all  

love to you all xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pops- just blown you some bubbles x


----------



## popsi

thanks anne.. gonna try to get onto treble 7's for panel  , will blow you some back now honey xx how are you feeling


----------



## Little Me

Feeling a bit better love ta... TRYING to be as positive as possible
xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

fancy job title:-

AFH Demand Manager Northern Europe

now that tells you all nothing........ I work for the company that makes Kittensoft Loo roll and Thirstpocket Kitchen towel...... I work with all the sales directors in Northern Europe to work out how much of each of the 1000 different products we make we will sell each month.......and then feed that into the supply chain for them to make it all..... and then get B*llocked when it's all wrong......

actually I think the term "work" is pushing it a bit today I have done NOWT!!!!

9 minutes to dinner, I love Kebabs drunk or sober!!!!!

4 posts while I have been typing, must type faster.......


----------



## Little Me

Sounds very fancy indeed!!

enjoy dinner  x


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne- nah V Dull, definately not V fancy..... I know you work with family B & SIL or S&BIL (can't remember which way round), something to do with sales, tell me more?

Lunchtime ..... yeahhhhhh

And then really must do some work this afternoon....


----------



## Little Me

I work with bro and SIL, I.T Sales - selling anything IT related to Schools, Goverment, Corporate and SME companies
Like it but sales is VVVV tough at the mo
xxx


----------



## Swinny

Anne - Wazycat text me yesterday and she's defo up for our up North meet on the 1st. Mag108 can't make it but would love to come to our next meet up. Beachy may have plans that weekend but she'll let us know nearer the time and LW is in Turkey Lurkey. If more people can make the weekend of say the 15th of August I am happy to do that, does that suit better ladies
This is where we were thinking of going

http://www.tomahawkhotels.co.uk/home.aspx?h=3

Me and Beachy have been here a few times now and the food and setting is to die for xx

Anneofcumberland - It was lovely here in Manchester yesterday, bit bloody breezy today though!!

Ally - I've TT'd some money to your account for the pressie for Steph and Paul. Thanks so much for sorting that out for us all my lovely xxx

LV - Oh your trip yesterday sounded lovely and very moving. How you feeling? I am holding out on the Pee sticks as I can't face a false test result. I've been on the due date calculator on here and it says earliest HPT is Saturday so I'm testing then. I wanted to do it at the weekend anyway as I am always a wreck and can't even think about work if it's not the right result.
Good luck for your scan on Friday xxxx

Hiya Nix what you up to today chick?

Anna - my old cycle bud, willing those iccle follies to have a lovely growth spurt   xxxx

Donkey - How you doing my love?

Laura - I've now got a mental image of you covered in bandages and full of bruises  xx

Beachy  It was lovely to chat last night xxx

Mag108 - I think that October will be the perfect time to cycle again, as you'll have your massive work project all boxed off and you'll be able to give your next tx 100% of your attention, which is so important. It's usually not too bad in October so go for it girlie xxxxx
p.s Regan sitting comfortably behind the sofa just waiting for Paul to dare make another comment about how much and what I'm eating

LW - Did my full text get to you last night, it was like War & Peace wasn't it? Xx

I am going to get shot if I get caught, I keep bobbing on at work as my bl**dy PC at home has been sent to the menders. I feel bereft without it!!

Hi to the rest of the gang

Love Sarah xxxxx

/links


----------



## Han72

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Oh no, Mags, Sept/Oct isn't winter coming in. It's bright gold and copper leaves on the trees, sifting through the sunshine shimmering. Wearing comfy warm sweaters and kicking the leaves in the soft breezes. It's trees heavy with the fruit of the year, crisp tart-sweet apples and juicy pears. It's cider festivals and orchard ddays, first harvests and blackberrying for crumbles and jams and black juicy pies. Golden stubble in the fields and fat cows grazing the last of the meadow grass.


Bangers - that is beautiful and describes EXACTLY why I loooove Autumn, BEST time of the year (this has nothing to do with the fact that my birthday is the beginning of September by the way   ) Mind you I always feel like every time of the year has something to recommend it but I've never understood eg my MIL who hates that time of year. How can you? The colours are so beautiful and the weather is usually still quite nice, even in Blighty!

Ooh Driver - get you with your fancy job title! Can you not get someone else to go to the choccie machine for you? You need to keep your strength up, injured as you are and chocolate is a cure-all! 



slycett said:


> Hey lightweight  i love turkey too, specially if it comes with roast tatas and those little sausages wrapped in bacon


    Funny lady! Glad you're sticking around there Katy the board's not the same without you!

Anne - STEP AWAY FROM THE CHILLI! Nice and slow, keep your hands where I can see them...   

Popsi - trying to get your bubbles up to the magic number lovey! There was a board somewhere that people would post and ask for others to increase their bubbles.. I'll have a look in a bit and post the link for you. Croissant and OJ constitutes a healthy balanced brekkie over here you know! Oh no it doesn't, you missed out the coffee! I still don't understand how come France is the most fertile country in Europe when they eat and drink everything we're told you're not supposed to! Wine with most main meals, water out of plastic bottles, tons of red (practically raw!) meat, pâté, soft cheese and coffee by the gallon... I don't geddit 



ladyverte said:


> I've just had a kebab AND I'm sober.


   Ah but it's the real deal over there! It would be sacrilege to only eat one if you were p1ssed! Glad you're enjoying Turkey!

Speaking of which, anyone heard from la Princesse...? Hi Pixie if you're reading 

Hi LW - hope AF doesn't mess you around too much. Have you noticed how she always goes missing when we're trying to plan things around her? Murphy's law! Are the builders behaving themselves today? When are they likely to be finished just out of curiosity? It seems to have been going on forever to me so it must be a million times worse for you having to live amongst the carnage!

Hi Mala, Mira, Laura, Ally, Swinny and all the other PR's that I'm sure I've missed, no offence intended!

I'm going slowly  here. Still no confirmation from Mike's employers as to whether he's going to be (a) fired; (b) made redundant or (c) kept on because they realised they messed everything up and are scared to sack him in case he sues (that last scenario is very unlikely as they're always sacking people for made up reasons and being taken to court so it's no skin off their nose apparently...  )

Still no job for me, not even the sniff of an interview, all the tax bills are coming in (WHY don't they deduct at source FFS!) and basically I have no idea when I'll be able to have tx again... Got an appy booked with my French gynie 6/7 but if he won't put in a request for another freebie or he does but then refuses to give me any of the stuff I need to suppress my immune system then we're screwed... Sometimes I can't even see the point of getting up in the morning, there's nothing to look forward to


----------



## popsi

nix honey.. sending you big big   that your having such a sh!t time at the moment, but you do have things to get out of bed for in the morning US !!! but seriously, you have a DH who adores you and a wonderful family ( i have seen them on ** ! ) what more reasons can you have hun, i understand what you mean though and its bloody hard !! ... hopefully your DH will hear soon then at least you have one answer  , 

I know about the forum with bubbles hun thanks xx... oh and i am soooo healthy then with my brekkie lol.. but dont drink coffee at home only when i am out, no idea why     always tastes better lol


----------



## Little Me

Nix-  

Sarah- I can't do the 15th hun, have the boys and early tea with my bro, nephews sil etc
xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Oh Nix       It'll work out for you, with your determination and attitude I can't imagine any doctor refusing your request. Really crap news about DH though, it's just so unfair when they treat you like that. I had problems with my employers (American ones) after DH died. The inquest took 6 months and still got no answers then the headoffice in the States decided to try to get me out for taking too much time off for bereavement and inquest (which was incidentally all taken as legitimate and booked holiday leave). We ended up going through solicitors, they settled out of court with a mere 3 months salary plus compensation for horrendous bullying e-mails (so stupid they did it all in black and white and I downloaded them all before I walked out on them). I hope your Dhs employers are more sensible than that, it's so hard having to fight it out with lawyers.

Swinny, I did get your text, thank you hun. I could make it on 15th if my AF feels like showing soon! Could also do 23rd but am away 28-6th Sept on a compulsary residential week at Uni, boo, must start studying.

Nix, hope the house building/plastering/plumbing/tiling will be done by the time we go to Turkey (yum yum) then just decorating and filling the new rooms to do on our return.

x x x


----------



## AoC

Oh, Nix, honey.          There's always SOMETHING to look forward to, even it's just shiny conkers and blackberry and apple crumble with custard.    I'm sorry it's hitting you so hard at the mo, and work on both sides is crap.    I have faith it's going to work out for you.

That hotel has a pillow menu.... coooool.

LW, burning paper is a good way to make enough smoke to test a chimney, but not so much as it's hard to put out or lasts two long.  And remember to check every room!  

I LOVE strawberry cornettos....

 Sausage, who just isn't into working today


----------



## H&amp;P

OK, I am human again now, my tummy is full  (was meant to be having salad but the curry looked sooooo good it got the better of me   ), just need my cornetto now.....

Anna - I also love Autumn, long walks kicking through the leaves all wrapped up and then getting home with rosy cheeks.

Nix - hun, I hate reading when us girls are having a down day, just want to be able to pop round to everyone and give a big hug  , I know nothing we can say will make the blues go away but we are all here to listen and empathise. Also fancy job title does not mean fancy job..... 

Well my diary is empty after 11th July !!!! How sad is that...... I can do any weekend in any month... really must do something to remedy that can't put our lives on total hold anymore for this IVF malarky...


----------



## Ourturn

Nix     Would your french gynea prescribe steroids? Have you tried fish oils? They are supposed to help lower nk cells. What about hypnotherapy? Do you think we could lower our immunes with our minds  

Hi Swinny - good luck with testing    

LV and Donkey - good luck for tomorrow. 

LW - Your old employers were such w****rs!  So stupid too, can't believe they send those sorts of e-mails!  

Driver - I too just had a curry in our canteen (they always have curry on a thursday) and now stink to high heaven (demanded he gave me lots of chicken as opposed to rice with loads of sauce and 2 bits of meat!) 

Anna - my b-day is 30th Sept so I love autumn too. Also means I can turn the aga back on!

Hi everyone 

Speaking of ice cream, ben & jerry's chcolcate macadamia is my absolute fave, closely followed by hagen daaz pralines and cream...yum! 

Having an accupuncture after my scan tomorrow, hopefully it will make me feel better. Didn't get much sleep last night (v unusual for me), woke up feeling really sicky. Work is soooooooo busy. We have puppy training tonight. He has mad us look like the dunces of the class for the last 2 weeks. We train him at home and he's does everything really well...get to the class and he turns into a little monster! Think he's distracted with all the other pups. Sigh.......

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Nix hun- They are a bunch of fcukers....makes me sooo mad the way they mess about with peoples lives. Regarding you poss taking them to court......check your house insurance policy to see if you have legal cover (it should work the same in France?) That's how we are managing to take thos toss pots to court for Jas...i ticked legal cover thank F!!!!!
   

Yum- curry!! I just had tuna mayo on brown, was lovely actually


----------



## H&amp;P

Wow have you all actually been working this afternoon nearly home time and then for me it's the weekend whoooo hoooooo , off to win lots of money at the horses tomorrow to pay for my next cycle  

Probably won't get on much this weekend so hope you all have a good one and I am sure I will have about 10 pages to catch up on on Monday.

Off to a 4 year old birthday party on Sat afternoon (only about 20 kids aged between 3 month & 7 years, it's the tiny ones that get me  ) and then to a surprise 60th Birthday party in the evening which I am not looking forward to as I haven't seen any of them since our BFN and I am expecting lots of sympathetic hugs and looks and think I will be having a very stiff drink  to get through it all without a


----------



## Little Me

Driver- yep, been rushed off my size 2 feet!!!!
have a lovely weekend and hope the parties are ok hun

ps, I am a charter member too.......how to I get those smilies?
I can never be arsed cos I have to keep opening a new window...... is there a quicker way to get em?
x


----------



## Malini

Big hugs Driver for your events this weekend.  Hope the horses come home for you!!!

Nix - you outed me!!! -   for you.  I know what you mean about getting up in the morning, and we both have to listen to the wise Sausage and find good stuff that makes us smile.  Today I went to the Japanese fast food shop and bought myself fried treats 

Anna - Thank g-d your puppy shows you up too!!! Mine is a devil in class and a lovely guy at home.  He has had accidents in class (and never does at home) and barks at the instructor (he last barked at home 2 weeks ago), and when she sprays him with her water bottle he licks his lips and grins at her.  My dh and I do everthing possible not to laugh and she looks so annoyed.  Hope your little guy is great tonight.

LV - Love your auspicious story - go, go lentils.

Swinny - Hopin' and a prayin' for you.

And me I have a zillion things to do today and it is almost 5pm and it is hot!!!, hot!!! here in Londres and my pup HATES it!!!

 to all.

M xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - you do have to open another window but I then copied them into a word document and just have that open in the background whenever I am on here, I have attached the link below in case you want to do the same.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=148364.0

Malini -


----------



## Little Me

TA X

Hi Mal x


----------



## shortie66

Nix big        sweetheart.

Ur making me feel all guilty now cos i got an interview 2moz    One of the places i applied to has phoned me up this afternoon asking me if im still interested.


----------



## deepblue

Nix   sorry your feeling so low and things are so uncertain for DH. Wish I could do something to help - reading your lovely funny posts always helps me feel more  

Sarah - hope you're holding up OK. 

LV and Anna - sending lots of follie growing vibes to you both.

Kate- lots of good luck for interview!

I have a question for lister cyclers. Like Mags, I'm trying to work out when to cycle, so I was looking at my Lister cycle chart to see how long it might take -it's for the Long day 21 protocol with OCP. It reckons that once I start the pill I then have to book a scan for anytime between day 14-42 of the cycle. I'm  bit confused - does this mean I can just pick a day that suits me ? Is there a better day number to pick so I don't have to go back so often? Thanks for any info. 

DB
x


----------



## Overthemoon

Hi DB, I did the LP woth OCP at the Lister and went on day 14 for my pill scan. They just want to make sure there are no cysts etc so basically you can choose which day you go for your scan provided they can fit you in of course. I was keen to get going asap so went for the earliest date. Provided all is well, they will start you downregging pretty much straight away (are you on syneral?). I had a cyst on my right ovary at my pill scan so although I started on syneral on the same day as my pill scan, they asked me to go back 7 days later for a scan to make sure the cyst wasn't causing a problem. It was fine and I started stims 7 days after downregging on syneral.

If all looks clear and 'quiet' on your pill scan, they will probably start you downregging straight away and then start stims after 7 days of down regging without needing to see you again until several days after you have started stims. That's how they did it with me anyway.

Lots of luck hun.

LV and Donkey good luck for your scans tomorrow.    

Anna SoBroody, when's your next scan?

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Donkey

Evening

Once again thank you again for all your wonderful support.  I only have 4 follies which were still small on Weds.  The consultant said we may be going for record breaking stimming!!  At least they are all the same size which she says is down to puregon and menopur so I'm grateful for no runaway follie.

Anna hope you're feeling better, this heat's a killer isn't it on top of all the drugs ?

Swinny how are you doing?  

LV lovely story I too burst into tears, thank you for your kind words

LW and anne hello and thank you

Steph sorry for being late but congratulations on your wonderful news and beautiful daughter.

tracey things are moving fast aren't they?  Good luck  

I was meant to go out tonight with 3d friends but I couldn;t face it.  So much children talk and I can't deal with it, so why put myself through it?  I do get cross with myself for being a coward but there's no point in making myself more miserable  

Hello to everyone Anne, Malini, Puprle, Popsi, Nix, sausage, slycett, driver and everyone else.  So much love to you all
Donkey xx


----------



## mag108

Thanks LW: thats really helpful. I am resentful that I have a busy sept as would like to get going but not as soon as I can. My plan was to take one-two months off all drugs/thinking about it. Sept is ideal but not from a work pt of view. I just turned 40 so no time to waste, but am not ready to start in July. JUst nervous of struggling through a gloomy winter....  

annocC...how lovely...(you're right Autumn is lovely, you took me right there!...Love Story, Ryan ONeill)
I can manage at work in Sept, I am put off by being missing during A nother busy time. (have had two yrs of having time off, deaths, miscarriages, tx)....but you are right I can make it work. I can get in freelance help, it would go someway towards the work problem.....Turning 40 makes me feel the pressure  

Sarah : thinking of ya sweets. Thanks for the advice, you are right but Sept is tempting. Shame your pc is down at home!you should defo be allowed as MUCH choc as you like, what else can a girl do?

Anna, good lucj for your scan tomorrow hun.

Anyone heard from Pamls? Hope you are ok Pam

Nix Sending you a big hug, I am sorry things are so tought for you hun. I really hope theres clarity soon re Mikes work and for you some brightness (and a job). You must get up! or can you type/login to FF horizontal, if you can then hey, stay in bed!

Donkey: xxxfor your follies to grow, its v hard with any 3d friends going thru tx. Take care

love to you all.....Purps, Pix, LJ, Popsi, cdp, Steph, Anne, Malini, Popsi, Mir, Kaz, slycett, Zuri, beachy, fishface, driver, deepblue, lainey, traceymohair, laurab, Sam, ruralchick, WW, Ally, Ali, PamLS and everyone else

Spent the most I have EVER spent on a hair do, cut, colour and bought the recommended shampoo and cond, I suppose £96 spondooliggs is not that bad for all of that, Trevor Sorbie, lovely. Havent told DH whos hasnt got a bean at the mo (well we dont have much money at the mo)

XXX


----------



## Swinny

Morning my lovelies

Thanks for all your messages for tomorrow. I am bricking it now I have to admit. I've been quite chilled up to now but nerves are starting to get the better of me. Going to get my head down and blitz my work today just in case I am in a daze on monday.

Nix - Bunch of Fec*ers!!! Why the Dickens won't they prescribe the steroids? That's bananas  

Mag108 -   I wish it was this time tomorrow and I was out of my misery.

How sad is the news about Michael Jackson. I had a little cry this morning at 6am when I turned on the news.


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies  

Oh Swinny, I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now but you're nearly there    One more sleep!! I was shocked when I saw about MJ, what a terrible tragedy. I saw him in concert over 10 years ago, he was awesome.

LV, waiting for some good follie news from you today  

Mags, take all the time you need, there's no point in rushing into another cycle if you're not ready.  

Donkey,    Praying for more follie action   , when's your next scan? How are your E2 levels coming on?

Kate good luck at your interview today  

Pam is ok, I got an email from her last night to say she's just taking a little time out from IF issues at the moment and concentrating on work and studies which seem to be really stressful for her at the moment.     Pam if you're lurking.

Still no AF   I'm 3 days late now and it's rare but maybe my body has put itself back to the old cycle dates so I'm due today. I've had some cramps yesterday and woke up this morning feeling sick and thought, OMG, maybe I'm pg but there's no chance of that   I must be delirious from all the hayfever tablets  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

Kate- good luck hun  

Sarah   

LV- good luck for your scan  

Donks -lovely follies  

LW- That's the first thing I thought ..you might be preggers.... how brill would that be.  

xxxxxx


----------



## LV.

only 1 follie at 10mm from me. Worst response yet, am absolutely gutted but we're ploughing on. 

Am pretty devastated to be honest, head is spinning.

Sorry for no personals bit big love to all

x


----------



## AoC

Oh LV.          Hang on in there, things can change.  I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this.


----------



## Overthemoon

LV, please stay stong, we're all with you every step. 10mm is a good juicy size     for more follie action, come on follie    Try to take your mind off things and go for a lovely walk in the sunshine, maybe a little ice-cream or something to keep your sugars up? We're all praying for a juicy golden egg


----------



## Little Me

LV- Hun, things can change so quickly for the best ..here for you ...hang in there


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Oh LV honey pie I am so so sorry sweety - hang in there darling - so much can happen and we are ALL behind you 100% - I know its a cliche but remember it only takes one good one


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Morning girls 

Thank you all for your kind pledges and contributions for Steph     . It would be really good if those who have pledged but not yet sent the money could send me a pm just to let me know what is coming. Sorry to be a nag its just I plan to do some work on this over the weekend and it is a bit tricky without a total £. I am happy to wait for the money to come when you have time to do it I just need to plan. Hope not coming across as bossy  . Thank you to all those who have already made transfers etc.   

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Alls- Thanks for sorting this all out hun, very sweet of you
xxxx


----------



## Swinny

LV - Hang in there matey. You'd be amazed what a difference a few days make. We only need one golden Eggie, so come on little egglet grow grow grow  Like LW said go out and enjoy being away from home and in a lovely hot place. Bit of vitamin D from the sun will do you the world of good. I am thinking about you    

LW - Only 1 more afternoon at work to get through. Can't bl*8dy concentrate!! Can't believe your AF, it's typical, I think my body does it on purpose and refuses to come on when I need it to!! 

Donkey  

Ally - Has my money come through OK? 

Anne - How are you today my lovely? Wazycat text me to say that they are off camping for the weekend, so she's out and about doing something nice with DH.


----------



## Little Me

Hi Sarah - I'm ok ta love. Cat sent me a text bless her  
I am off to my other nephews footie presentation tonight then tomorrow my best mates house warming party........truth be told I  would rather sit in all weekend and do nowt but can't really so need to get my party head on  
Will of course be slipping in some    for you too


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Swinny darling thank you so much yes yours is in


----------



## Swinny

Anne - get your dancing shoes on for both of us  

Ally - Oh fab xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Swinny hon - good luck for tomorrow in case I forget   that I am xxxx


----------



## LV.

Thanks for your lovely messages girls...

Have cried, eaten lovely ice cream, and been out in the sunshine, feeling much better - moping isn't going to make Eguado Egg do his stuff, eh? It ain't over yet! Next scan on Monday and we WILL get to EC this time godamnit!

Tuned on my Blackberry and those Michaels Jackson jokes have been coming in thick and fast and have made me giggle. I do love a good inappropriate joke or two. Was going to post some but thought I might offend, or get told off by the mods.

Any news from Donkey?

x


----------



## shortie66

LV sweetheart please please dont be despondant       That one growing follie could be ur little baby boy or girl in 9 months time.    I will be having a word with him upstairs tonight and tell him to get his bl00dy act together and start sending us some fairy dust with icing sugar on top    

Swinny hunny - best best BEST of luck for tomorrow darling     I dont know how u have managed to hold off testing u are such a good girl     Praying for a huge bfp you hunny    

Hi anne ally nix lightweight mallini donkey sausage mag deepblue driver fishy purps pixie sam natasha tracey and everyone.

Interview went great till we came to matter of wages.  They are offering 6quid an hour and thats it    So basically they want an office manager to do all the work ie sales admin filing goods in goods out telephonist receptionist and probably clean the toilets as well for the massive sum of 6quid an hour.  I just laughed when she told me    Told her i wouldnt be interested in taking the job of office manager for less than 17 thou a year and thats a grand and half less than what i left my last job for.  Then i said right then thanks for the interview......goodbye      Think they were a bit    but couldnt really care less, think they were really taking the ****  

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## popsi

afternoon girls 

well its a bit of a sad day today with Michael Jackson.. i was not a big fan but he was such an icon i guess it feels people like that are invincible.. and to die of something so ordinary seems weird   ... i am like nix was up well into the early hours watching it  

anne... have a great weekend hun, find your party spirit and enjoy x

lv.. that one lovely follicle could hold your baby honey, remember 3D women only ever get one and they have enough babies !! xx

kate.. WTH !!! I earn what you did before and I am just an admin worker !!! dont supervise anyone, never mind £6 per hour for that !!!  ,

love to everyone else.. off now as my best friend and her 14 month old boy been here and my house is like a BOMB site after him lol.. got another friend arriving in about half hour so best tidy up, the dog has braved coming out now after hiding for fear of having her ears/tail pulled off lol xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Lady V - hang on in there   sending you lots of growing vibes           

Ally - have send money across just now, it will take 2 hours to hit your account. 

Kate - what planet were they on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! £6 is just above minimum wage. They are probably hoping someone is desperate enough to accept that crap wage. I would expect an office manager to be earning mid twenties...at least! 

Donkey - how did it go today hun? Mine are very slow growing too. Fact you have 4 all the same size is great! Yup heat is a killer. Have been sleeping with windows open and the fan on much to dh's annoyance!

Swinny - have all my fingers and toes crossed for you! 

Malini - Charlie looks gorgeous...what breed is he and how old? My Benj is a lab and seems to get bigger everyday. Although house trained he did 2 wees at his 1st  training the 1st 20 mins! He's stopped doing that thank god! He's really enjoying playing in the rain, but trying to get him dry is a nightmare, he thinks towel drying is a big game!


He Anne, LW, Mag, Popsi, Anna, Driver, Deepblue and everyone! 

The scan (day11)  was better, however she could not see my right ovary at all (its tucked under my uterus but they normally find it). I had  a 3.5mm on there on Wednesday and was curious to see if it had grown. Follies on the left are growing. The largest has slowed a bit and the others seem to be catching up 14, 13 and x4  at 6mm +. The 6mm is a newbie so its has grown 6mm since Wendesday which is encouraging. Nurse said my response is almost identical to last time (bizarre on a new protocol don't you think?). Have another scan Monday, ec might be on Wednesday.  Had my accupuncture (last one was 10 weeks ago) was very relaxing. Have booked another 3 sessions to see me through to testing, but she's raised the price from £35 to £40   

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Sobroody & Mallini - shall we start a labrador club?    Lewis would love some playmates


----------



## popsi

kate.. can i join your club.. I have a retriever lol so technically the same and still as daft


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - great idea! Though Benji is a real scardy cat. Saw two grown up labs in the park and ran into the bushes!


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Ahh thanks Anna - your a sweetheart   I think I just saw it, couldnt work out who it was from are you 'AM x'xxxxxxx'


----------



## shortie66

Popsi - hello sweetheart yes of course you can join    They are so soppy arnt they?  Lewis is 5 now, we have had him just under 2 years, we got him from blue cross dogs home in bromsgrove.  They transferred him up from lewknor as he had been in kennels there for 8 months and no one wanted him    He was found close to hammersmith at the end of jan and had been a stray for a while.  Loved him from the moment i saw him on the net but lewknor was way too far to go, plus they only house within their borough.  Then he popped up at bromsgrove but disappeared again.  By the time we decided we were defo gonna have a doggy he wasn't on their site anymore.  Then we went to view all the dogs and he was the first kennel we came to, needless to say my mind was made up there and then    Turns out he was very boistrous and although people wanted him he was too much to cope with.  Managed to get him trained really quickly, however his downside is he loves little children far too much and keeps trying to hump them     We have now got a water spray and are training him that its not acceptable to shag little kiddies


----------



## Ourturn

Ally - yes, surname starts with O

Kate - oh dear! Benj keeps humping his bed...hasn't started on peoples legs yet. Would you get him done? The breeder asked us not to...we don't want to either but depends how well he behaves when he's older. We're getting him chipped tomorrow.

Anna x


----------



## Donkey

Evening just a quickie as going to the cinema to see the boat that rocked.


LW  stay   , I know you would love more than one but this could be the golden one    I really hope so.

Anna keep positive too and I am slepping with open windows and fan, driving dh mad  

well after the very slow start and very little growth my 12 mm follies have grown to 16, 17, 18 and 18 in 2 days much to everyone's suprise!  I have to go back tomorrow, saturday   for a scan and see how they're doing.  I'm such an idiot I lost my tran ticket in the way home so had to buy another one before the guards would let me out of welwyn train station.  I felt such an idiot in fromt of all those people delving into my handbag producing bags of drugs and a spare pair of knickers (you know what it's like after a scan!)


swinny , good luck for testing  
Speak soon
xx


----------



## shortie66

Donkey yayyyy go girl well done on those follies sweetheart    Good luck for scan tomoz hun   

Anna - ermmmm he has actually been done already    Was done when he was at the doggies home think bascially he is just a tramp  

Poor lewis has been real ickky    Lay on the floor now looking sorry for himself thinking bet this means i aint gonna get no dinner.


----------



## popsi

donkey.. great news on the follies, but not the ticket   

kate... aww bless him, its the warm weather they just dont like it, mine is 8 now but she is still as mad and crazy as ever but this weather does make her sicky sometimes xx ... I am sure she sometimes does it on purpose to get boiled chicken breasts with rice for food


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sorry I have been a bit awol this week. Been v busy (in a good social way).

I had the day off because Max had a settling in hour at the school he will be starting in September.  He absolutely loved it.
Also, I can't remember if we mentioned that Steve is thinking of starting a Toy Shop.  anyway, we went to see some potential premises today.  We just need to get a quote to see how much we would have to spend on it before it could be opened then we can finish the business plan.  We also need to get a copy of the accounts of another toy shop in the near area to get an idea of how much we might take to see if the whole thing is viable.  V exciting, but also v nerve wracking.  

Just had our credit card bill through.  When we hired a car in portugal for 5 days we paid £334 as we needed a 7 seater to fit us and friends in.  Then if you remember we had a burst tyre.  Well, that tyre and an excess waiver they conned us into buying cost another £336.  So nearly £700 for 5 days car hire.  That 5 day holiday staying in free accomodation cost us more than our 10 days all inclusive holiday in Tunisia 
Sarah.  I have everything double crossed for your testing tomorrow.    

Anna and Donkey. Glad your stimming seems to be going well.

LV.  I can't remember who made the point that 'normals' only have one egg but millions of them get pg.  I know how scary it is just to have one though  

Lainey.  Fab to see your bump.  I will be in touch about meeting up soon.

Nix.  i am sorry to read that things are so tough for you    As many others have said - you keep us all going with your wit, humour and wise words. 

Ally.  I have 'wired' you the money.


----------



## deepblue

LW - many thanks for the info on the long cycle. I'm going to be on 0.2mls syneral for d/r after the pill. Bit nervous that I might ovulate early if I'm not downregged until  the hot flushes come thick and fast like the last two times! Sounds like the Lister monitor closely though. Love the new picture of Charlie - hope you get to have some time off the house issues and spend some quality time in the garden with him! 

Mags - think we will probably be going for Sept /Oct cycling as well. Lots of good luck! 

LV  -    Sending lots of   to you and Eguado Egg (with a name like that it has to be a good strapping egg!).  

Sarah - Lots and lots of good luck for tomorrow.

Kate - sorry about the wages offer. I'm sure some good things will turn up soon. 

Anna and Donkey  - glad that the follies are getting their act together now!

Hi Anne, Popsi, Tracey, Nix, Catherine, Sausage, Ally  and everyone else

DB
x


----------



## shortie66

Swinny good luck for testing sweetheart


----------



## Miranda7

Good luck this morning Sarah! So want you to succeed sweetpea. xxxx


----------



## LV.

Good luck Sarah, thinking of you

x


----------



## purple72

Good luck Sarah Thinking of you x


----------



## AoC

Good luck, Swinny!


----------



## Ourturn

Donkey - good luck with the scan today, I imagine your ec will be monday? Bummer about the ticket! 

Kate - horny dog   Hope he feels better soon, poor thing. 

Swinny - good luck hun


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Masses of good luck to Sarah for today - plllleeaaaaaaaase let this be the one for you


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - forgot to mention..asked the nurse about cetrotide. She said you MUST use the injecting needle provided. They are thicker because cetrotide is a thicker drug.


----------



## Han72

Good luck Swinny!!!            

Bonjour everyone else!
xxx


----------



## Donkey

All your good wishes and support have worked so far, had a scan this morning and my follies have grown and are a good size so it's EC on Tues.  I've just told dh to get his swimmers ready, there's no way he's getting  sex it's all too tender!  

Just been to a BBQ and left just before the huge thunderstorm, it's so nicce being snuggled on the sofa in a storm.

Anna any news on EC for you?

Any news from swinny?

Nix sorry you're feeling so low  

Kate I think you did the right thing at the job interview  

Big hugs to you all
xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello  lovelies  

Swinny      

Tracey, great news about the toy shop, very exciting! How is your cycle coming along? What happens next?

Donkey, good follie news, how was your scan today?   
Anna So Broody, fab news from you too   
LV, more positive growing vibes for your golden follie   

My AF arrived today so we've booked to fly out to Turkey on 28th July. Had a really relaxing day away from the house project at my local gun club. We bought some new sights for my gun which I desperately needed, my shooting was so much better this afternoon. 

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Donkey

LW  fab news, get those flights booked    Sounds like you had a fun afternoon 

Scan went well and EC is tuesday...4 follies just   they're not empty

xx


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all 

not read back yet but (little one willing - she's asleep right now!) just wanted to pop in and say Hi! and thanks so much for all the thoughts and well wishes you all sent my way!

I cannot begin to tell you how happy (if deleriously tired!) I am right now, little Vivvy is a dream come true and it has all been so worth it 

The birth experience was a tad horrendous in parts, although the hospital and staff were great - sorry if the following is TMI for anyone. Induction drugs started Saturday am at first didn't work, then from early hours of Sunday caused intense contractions/severe pain for next 2 days, by the end of which not enough had happened - she really, really didn't want out! My hospital won't send you over to Labour ward until you are 4cm, but I got sent over from the antenatal ward to the labour ward on the Monday afternoon as baby had turned back-to-back (after being in "perfect position" all pregnancy!  ) causing big pain to my spine (on top of the pain to my front from the contractions) and my waters finally went (several attempts to break them had failed due to dodgy cervix position).

I had two really lovely midwives there and got gas and air and a mobile epidural. After being examined at 4pm at 2cm and then midnight at 3cm (arrrrgh!! stupid cervix!  ) it was decided baby could be in distress (hb had been raised for hours) they tried to do pinprick test to test stress level from baby's blood from its scalp but couldn't access it again.  (It was tested after the birth and yes it had been in distress so we did the right thing).

My waters by this time were still flowing out slowly, but now with some meconium in them from where baby had had a little poo inside. I had read few weeks ago of an FF on the Reprofit thread who tragically had lost her little boy due to his aspiration of meconium during birth  so knew this could be dangerous, so the decision was easy then to go for an emergency c-section. I had really wanted to avoid this, for a few reasons but mainly as DH can't drive due to his blindness and didn't want to be unable to get us around easily for weeks, but know we did the right thing - couldn't have gone on as it was, and I certainly tried! 

Our beautiful daughter was born at 1.27am on Tuesday morning, I have to admit I was really, really shocked to find we have a little girl - so many people had quoted old wive's stuff at me re how I was carrying etc that we were semi-convinced it was a boy! I fell in love with her instantly, she looks just like her Daddy (though I have been told she has my nose and my hands!  ), is sooooo beautiful and a joy to be a Mum to. We left hospital the next day as I was doing OK, was told I could stay another day if I wanted but I really wanted to go home by then, and it was great to get home and start our life as a family of 3.

I can honestly say I DO NOT regret my decision to go for DE in any way, I have what I wanted and so, so much more that I didn't even expect - I can't deny the difficulty of the decision, but to deny the reality of having used donor eggs would be to deny my little girl and who she already is - and I wouldn't change her for the world! I am so glad now that we took the path we did.

Have been very emotional the last couple of days (hormones!) and so many things have fallen into place, the little niggles and doubts I still had have faded so much in place of overwhelming love.

So all is well in my world, it has been a long journey with a few unexpected pathways, but so, so worth it all in the end.

Birth announcement here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=198219.15 if anyone would like to post a message, would love them for if I decide to do a memory box!

I haven't managed to read back yet (been soooo busy with little one, getting back on my feet, lots of visitors etc, DH has been an absolute gem and is doing a fab job of looking after his girls!  ) but want to say good luck to all those having tx at the moment,    to all who need them and    that we will all get there one day, I  with all my heart and hope so much that you will all get to feel how I feel right now (am  wishing it so hard).

Lots of love to all, and thanks once again for all the support I have had here, it had meant more than I could ever tell you. 

Steph

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Team PR

Steph   I could cry reading your post, it's so full of love, you will make perfect parents to Vivienne and I'm so happy for you all xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Steph 
Vivienne is so beautiful! Sorry you had such a hard time with the labour.  Congratulations to you both  
Anna x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Darling Steph

Your post has me in    so beautiful, thank you for posting it. You give us all such hope.

The birth sounds far from text book but it sounds as though you handled it in your usual amazing fashion!    

Vivvy is absolutely beautiful. I couldn't be any happier for you and Paul, I really couldn't.

Lots of love 

Ally xxxx


----------



## purple72

Oh Sweet Sweet steph! 

You are such a wonderful and thoughtful person to post what you did in the early hours of this morning, As Ally said, you continue to inspire and give hope and courage to all of us struggling through this IF journey.

I'm so happy and with tears of emotion running down my face I want to wish you Paul and Vivvy a wonderful first few weeks getting to know one another! She is beautiful and I know you feel very lucky to have her, but the reality is that vivvy is such a lucky little girl to have such a wonderful mummy as you! And although I haven't met paul, as you have chosen him then no doubt he is just as wonderful as you and will be the perfect Daddy to Vivvy!

Love, & Many many thanks for all the support you have given me and so many others,

Hugs 

Sx


----------



## AoC

Steph, congratulations again.  I'm so happy to hear the joy in your post.  It made me sniffle, because you're articulating what we're all reaching for - that boundless love.  And thank you for the birth story - it's reading details like that which empowers us to make informed and clever decisions for our and our babies' welfare!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## shortie66

Steph - im having a little    here she has so obviously made ur world complete.  Thank you so much also for sharing ur honesty (especially for me at this time) about the little niggles and doubts you still had      I have followed ur posts with many tears and thoughts while also coming to the decision to use donor eggs and in a way you have made things so much easier for me and scott to make our decision.  I hope that me and scottie get to follow the wonderful path that you have taken       Enjoy Vivvy every minute of every day, she is one special little girl    

Morning allys, purps, sausage, anna, beacy and everyone. 

Any news from swinny yet?

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Hi, just to let you know that Sarah tested yesterday and it was negative  .. big big hugs hun       , you know I love you lots xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Oh Sarah, I'm so, so sorry. I don't know what to say... what horrible news. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Sarah sweetheart so so sorry my darling       

Hi mir and beachy


----------



## LV.

Sarah - so, so sorry petal... big hugs   

Steph - thank you for your wonderful post. DE is in the forefront of my mind at the moment (well a fair few of us really) and you gave some insight that offers me real comfort. I'm absolutely thrilled that your journey has the happy ending you and Paul so deserve. Lots of love for you, Paul and your gorgeous daughter Vivvy

Happy Sunday Team PR!

x


----------



## Ourturn

Sarah - I'm so sorry hunny      

Donkey - will keep everything crossed for you on Tuesday 

Anna x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Sarah hon - I am so so sorry - we were all hoping so much that it worked this time      

Donkey and LV - good luck with all your scans etc this week


----------



## Jumanji

Sarah - I am so very sorry; I know it is heartbreaking. 

Steph - Vivvy is just so beautiful! Many congratulations!


----------



## AoC

Oh Sarah, Sarah.           I'm so sorry, love.


----------



## deepblue

Sarah - I am so sorry    

Steph - that was a lovely post. Vivvy is beautiful.


----------



## purple72

Sarah I'm so very sorry sweetie,

Words are inadequate hun, but know you're in my thoughts

Sx


----------



## popsi

sarah... i am so sorry honey thats horrible for you and DH xx your in my thoughts xx

steph.. lovely lovely post, you sound like a wonderful happy special mummy xxx thank you for taking time to post honey xx

love to everyone else, I have had a lovely day today been picking strawberries earlier, then lovely lunch in my mums now ordered a takeaway, back to work tomorrow after my operation so making the most of tonight xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sarah.  I am so sorry.  It is so bloody unfair.


----------



## Pixie75

Sarah - I'm so sorry to hear your news honey.    I hope you are OK, please take care of yourself.

Lots of love.

Pix xx


----------



## Donkey

Sarah , so sorry   take time to look after yourself  

steph congratulations again your post was beautiful, as is your daughter.

Ally lovely to see you back     how are you?

Anna, any news on EC?

LV any news on your golden follie?

Trigger shot in 1 1/4 hours and then a drug free day...actually no an injection free day  

Hello to all to all you lovely PR gilrs, let's hope we are all as lucky as Steph one day

donkey xx


----------



## Nicki W

Swins - words can't say it hun     Thinking of you and DH  
Nicks x


----------



## shortie66

Donks good luck sweetheart - everything crossed for you here - even legs


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

I'm back  

Steph: Your post made me   in a good way! Your ikkle one is gorgeous and soo cuddly! I'm so very happy for you, I really am.   

Donkey/Anna/LV: Masses of luck for you girls. I'm   so hard that this time you all pregnant.   

LV: It sounds like you are enjoying Istanbul. How hot is the weather by the way?   I changed race in 1 week!  

Anne:    Hope you are feeling better now sweetie pie. I love pimms    well done you!

Sam: Are you OK? I've only skim read the last weeks pages but haven't seen you posting lately. Hope you are OK honey.  

Ali: Ooohh new man?! You go girl!!  

Kate/Nix: How is our lovely nutters these days?  

Tracey: How is your cycle going? Toy Shop sounds lovely, where is your DH thinking of opening one? Does that mean you won't have to work anymore?  

Purple: Hello my lovely, how is everything with you? When is your next scan? I'm   for lots of follies for you.  

Ally: Honey I can send the money via paypal/bank transfer or give you next week when I see you - just let me kow whatever is easy for you. Thanks for organising this. Hope you are OK.    

LW: I've got your tablets honey - just PM/email me your address and I'll post them to you. Don't worry about the payment cos it wasn't very much at all. ( but if you get pregnant I might want the baby in return.   )

Mir/Laura: Hope our yummy mummies are OK.   Mir how is the new job? Are you enjoying it?

Hello and lots of love to everyone I've missed   

DH and I had a lovely time in Turkey, the weather was sooo hot! The food was yummy as usual   Gawd, you can't believe the amount of pudding I ate every night!   I did do lots of exercise in the gym though, so it wasn't too bad!
My AF arrived right in the middle of my hols - typical! DH was rather dissapointed 

Our flight was delayed by 8 hours yesterday!   but me being me I'd spotted a shopping centre on the way to the airport so I said to DH let's go there cos I'm not waiting around at the airport for 8 hours! We spent a few hours shopping, had a nice lunch, nice ice cream, I had my hair done and we still were back at the airport 2 hours before the take off!  

Anyway, hope everyone is OK.  

Lots of love.

Pix xx


----------



## shortie66

Hi pixie   Im fine hunny, must admit just read stephs post again and it made me cry again     My doubts are now diminishing by the day and i feel more free in my head and heart than i have done for a long time. I know donor egg is not for everyone but for me and dh it gives us the chance to have our family that we so long for, whereas my own eggs if i do have any left are very few and far between and to keep going with more cycles using my eggs would i believe just bring us more heartache and drive me even more potty than i am already   . We have to go for our dreams dont we hunny?  Glad you are back sweetheart and hope ur dreams come true soon


----------



## popsi

pixie.. welcome home, sounds like you had a lovely time glad you enjoyed xx

kate.. each of us have to follow sometimes a path we did not plan to, but it does not mean its bad or second best, its just our destiny honey, whether we are mummies through DE like you could be, or adoption like me, or fertility tx, we are still mummies, each and everyone of us, there is no difference at all, we have the full responsibility for bringing up our darling little angels and ensuring that they have the happy and fullfulling lives that we all had xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Popsi - well said sweetheart couldnt agree more.    Take it easy tomoz on ur first day back no lifting anything heavier than a pen or a cuppa


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi Pixie.  I am glad you enjoyed your holiday.  Why does A always arrived on holiday.  

The Toy Shop would be in Godalming.  we just need to get a quote to find out how much it would cost to get ready to open then try and estimate how much we might turn over to see if it is worth it.

Cycle is odd being donor.  I had a scan to check ovaries are quiet and lining is thin which it was.  Waiting for donor to start stimming which should be this week then I will start taking oestrogen tablets.  Just have to hope that donor gets enough eggs to share, should know in about 10 days.


----------



## shortie66

Oooo tracey how exciting sweetie, i cannot wait to start myself    Must admit i will be following what happens to you very closely, but will try my best not to stalk you too much    I think the idea of a toy shop would be great especially now woolies has gone, i would love a toy shop where they sold all the old toys such as kaleidescopes and that ring that you put round ur ankle with a bit of rope and a ball on the end. Showing my age now


----------



## Pixie75

Popsi - well said.  

Tracey - Hope your donor gets lots of eggies hon. Are you feeling excited/nervous, I know I would be!  

Kate: When you started writing about toys, I thought you'd be listing us all the sex toys you have but I was wrong this time!


----------



## shortie66

Oooo pixie - im fair embarrased      Actually have a confession make, have sent my cv off for job as assistant manager of aahemmmm adult shop.  Can you believe my m-i-l saw it advertised in the paper and thought it would suit me down to the ground


----------



## purple72

slycett said:


> Oooo pixie - im fair embarrased    Actually have a confession make, have sent my cv off for job as assistant manager of aahemmmm adult shop. Can you believe my m-i-l saw it advertised in the paper and thought it would suit me down to the ground


      

Just almost wet myself reading this

God I LOVE you girls xx


----------



## Pixie75

your MIL?? Oh that's hilaroius Kate!    What happens if you get the job, what are the perks?


----------



## shortie66

Hopefully free samples      and a discount on batteries


----------



## purple72

Welcome back pix hun xxx

need to wait for day 2 AF then scan, prob wed or thurs

love to all x


----------



## shortie66

Hey purps good luck sweetheart


----------



## Pixie75

Kate you crack me up!  

Purps, thanks honey.  Good luck sweetheart.    

off to bed now!

night ladies.

xxx


----------



## purple72

Thanks ladies, I'm off to bed too, new work car being delivered in the morning    so should keep me busy figuring out all the knobs and buttons  

Sx


----------



## shortie66

Nite nite pixie and purps sleep tight hunnies     

Purps - oooo new car eh?  Watch how ur twiddling those knobs dont want them fallin off through over use


----------



## purple72

slycett said:


> Nite nite pixie and purps sleep tight hunnies
> 
> Purps - oooo new car eh? Watch how ur twiddling those knobs dont want them fallin off through over use


See you'd be perfect for that job! just tell all the customers that   

Night hun sweet dreams

Sx


----------



## shortie66

Purps i'll try my best hun, must admit i think the job would be an absolute scream


----------



## AoC

slycett said:


> Hopefully free samples    and a discount on batteries


AAAAAAAAAAAHHAHAHAHAHAA!!!     Fantatic! There used to be a fab shop in Covent Garden called Coffee, Cake, and Kink. You could have a kick ass coffee and delicious cake, and browse artistic books on bondage, or their gorgeous selection of dildos...

A bizarre experience. 

Oooh, new car? What type, Purps?

Good luck, LV! 

Morning All!

 Sausage


----------



## popsi

morning all.. just a quickie to say good luck to LV today xx

anna that shop sounds fab LOL !! 

Kate.. sounds like your perfect job honey 

right best go back to work today, only till 12pm tho


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Steph, what a lovely post you wrote yesterday, really heartfelt and so lovely of you to share it all with us. Vivien is just totally gorgeous, can't wait to see more pictures   

Swinny         Call me if you fancy a chat    

Pixie, welcome home our little brown nohut! So glad you had your much needed holiday. And thank you again for being such a superstar and picking up my drugs for me. I'll PM you my address in a mo.   

Kate, chocolate and sex toys?! What a life! What a fab MIL too!  

LV, don't write off your cycle yet hun, there are loads of single follie girls who have got a good egg that has fertilised. When you get to ET, you have as much chance as any girl with dozens of eggs. So come on follie, get yourself primed little one.  I didn't have bloods taken the first week out there. There is no chance of overstimulation for us PR girls but they will need to check this week to see when the egg is ripe for picking.

Purple  

Tracey  

Anna  

Donkey, yay almost at EC!  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies 

Lucy good luck with eguado hunny, hope he has behaved himself.  Understand completly about the self preservation part tho sweetheart we have to protect ourselves     

Morning popsi, purps, anna, lightweight and everyone. 

Poor dh has really got my lurgy now    have sent him off to docs this morning he had no sleep last night as was coughing for most of it. He is getting his own back on me now from when i kept him awake all night coughing    Loads to do today gotta clear out garage and clean down scotts van as we are picking up new dining table and chairs in it this afternoon.  Must start on the ironing now tho done f all this weekend as we had a bbq satday nite, me and my best mate debbie duck managed to down 16 breezers and a bottle of sangria in about 4 hours     Must admit i am enjoying myself immensly at the mo and it doing me the world of good    

Good luck to everyone scanning or stimming     

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Kate- enjoy the cleaning....like the sound of your potential job lol...


----------



## Züri

just a quick note to say Massive congrats Steph, she's gorgeous xx

And Sarah really sorry for your BFN   

Hi all x


----------



## Little Me

Morning all 

Sarah- I know we chatted on text over the weekend hun but been thinking about you lots and hoping you're ok   

Tracey- Oooh, a Toy shop ...brilliant  

Pix- lovely to have you back  

Kate- What can I say    Good on you.  

Steph- Thank you again  

Lucy  

ladies...for those with a Clear Blue fertility monitor, I am on my first cycle on mine and started testing yesterday (CD6) it came up as low fert... then today it came as high...is that early?
I know it's not peak but still seems early ... what do you think?


xxxx


----------



## LV.

Anne - think it takes the first month to get to 'know' you. My first month I think I had a high very early too, 2nd month seemed more realistic. Just keep weeing chick 

X


----------



## Little Me

Lucy- How are you?
xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning anne - you can have high fertility for up to 5 days before you hit ur peak with it hun.  Lucy's right tho just keep weeing     

Morning zuri beachy and lucy 

Dont know whats up with me this morning, feel very sicky


----------



## beachgirl

LV   

Anne- sorry I've only used the pee sticks...


----------



## Little Me

Lucy- Aaah, yes, will chat anytime ...lots of luck today xx

Hi Beachy- Didn't book yesterday, have decided on The Sunrise Garden Beach (and can use their next door sister hotel) out side Hurghada though but gonna wait a couple weeks to see if last min prices kick in ... that what Thomas Cook chap said.
When you off?
marsa?
xxx

Hi Kate xxx


----------



## purple72

Good luck LV for today!

Hello to everyone else

Gonna be a hot one today!!

New car is Mazda6 2.2 ts2 whatever that means, all I care about is it will be black and shiny    I'm such a girl  

Love to all

Sx


----------



## shortie66

hey purps dont forget what i said be gentle with those knobs   

Lucy good luck hun, what time is scan?  

Just having a bit of crusty bread with butter on see if it takes the sicky feeling away, god i really dont need to be ill again


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girlies,

How hot is it today?!! 

LV: Best of luck for today hon, we’ll all be rooting for you.  

Anne: Thanks honey, it’s nice to be back too. Re monitor, you might find you get high fertility for a lot longer than the booklet says. I’d still do   every other day though if I was you.  

LW: I’ve just PM’d you back chick.  

Purps: How is your new car? I wish I could drive to work. Imagine if I did, I’d be taking a mortgage to pay for the car park in central London. 

Morning Kate, Beach, Anna, Zuri, Popsi...

Pix xx


----------



## beachgirl

Purps-car sounds lovely..

Anne- we go around the 22nd sept, havne't looked at Hurghada but friends have been and enjoyed it..

Kate    hope you feel better soon?

Morning Pix x


----------



## Little Me

Thats about when we want to go Beachy!! 

Pix- defo...started the shagathon yesterday.....Jason is loving the new monitor.... he thinks he's gonna get more action than ever before   

Car sounds lovely Purps xxx


----------



## purple72

Kate I will gently caress the knobs hunny and twiddle them    

Hope you feel better soon

Car not here yet Princess, but will give full report later! I know what you mean about central London, last week paid 25 quid into parking machine at St Tom's ! I think hospital car parks are even more expensive than the NCP's etc!!! Go figure   at least work pay, so that helps!

Oh Princess, love the face book pics hunny! You look so regal on the white chaise!

Morning Beach, Anne, Popsi, Zuri and everyone else 

Sx


----------



## Pixie75

Anne G said:


> Pix- defo...started the shagathon yesterday.....Jason is loving the new monitor.... he thinks he's gonna get more action than ever before


   blokes!! what are they like?! 

Purps: WTF??!! 25 quid! rip off or what? Oh well, let your work worry about that then. 
Thanks hon re ** pics - we really did have a great time hence why I didn't want to come back but I started getting bored towards the end of the week.


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Morning all   

Laura - hon can you empty your inbox please I need to send you a message!!! 

Thanks xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Morning Alls


----------



## beachgirl

Morning ally x


----------



## essex93

Hi all

I'm new to this thread- anne from the lister girls thread suggested I post here. Apologies to those who have read my story before.

I've been at the Lister since may 08. First 2 cycles converted to IUI because 1st time only 1 egg, and 2nd ovulated before EC. changed protocol then got 1 embryo to ET -BFN. last cycle got 4 eggs, 2 day 3 embryos and got pregnant. Sadly I miscarried at 7 weeks and it's taken til now to bite the bullet and try again (didn't think i ever would). Had thrombophilia screen and NK cells tested. thrombophilia all ok but NK cells high (1.43 on lister scale). I'm under Jaya who said I should take prednisolone from day 7 stims. She didn't suggest clexane/aspirin but said I could take it if I wanted to.

anyone else had experience of this?


----------



## Little Me

Hi Essex


----------



## purple72

OOH LV what wonderful news!!!

So pleased hunny, enjoy your day  

Sx


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girls

Just wanted to say thank you so much for all of your lovely messages and to everybody who text over the weekend. I am still reeling from yet another BFN and not entirely sure what our next move is now. I have to say that I am wondering whether there is something toxic in my system and that’s why my little embies perish when they’re transferred back…who knows??

I kinda of suspected that it hadn’t worked this time as I’d had no symptoms whatsoever. I really thought I was ok on Saturday, I didn't cry and just got on with it. We went to Take That on Saturday night and I had a fair few wines and stayed at my friends, but yesterday it all caught up with me and bit me on the ar*e. As soon as I got home to Paul yesterday morning I just broke down. Think it was a combination of the reality of our situation and the fact that I was tired and hungover from going totally overboard on Saturday night. Spent most of yesterday crying so as you can imagine my eyes are all red and puffy and I look a treat today.

Paul is always so strong too but he admitted to me yesterday that as soon as I went through the door to go to Take That on Saturday he had a good cry. That made me worse then, because my heart broke for him too. I think everybody forgets how much it affects the boys.

I just don't know what to do now. I am thinking that this is just not going to work for us. I'm not sure whether it's immune issues for us or whether my uterus is toxic or what, as even with all of the steroids and blood thinners the embies just don't seem to survive. Might be time for us to consider the DE route as maybe it’s my crappy old eggs??

Steph – Your post was so lovely and I am so happy for you and Paul, you so deserve this happiness honey and Vivvy is beautiful xxx

Nicki W – OMG I am so thrilled for you honey. You take care of yourself xxxx

LV - Oh that's fab news honey, keep doing what you're doing as it's working xxx

Sorry for the lack of personals but I am at work so sneaking on


----------



## shortie66

Yayyyy lucy u go girl     Told u i'd have a word with him upstairs didnt i    Wooo hooooo well pleased for you sweetheart   

Hello essex i've no experience im sorry hunny sure someone else will tho, welcome to the mad thread    

Swinny my darling im so sorry      just treat each other darling and take some time out. Wish i could wave a magic wand for you, for all of us.   

Hi purps anne and everyone 

Jusy cleaning scotties van, GOD MEN, can they not see dirt and grease.  I've told him its a good job he's not been spot checked cos they would have closed him down     It's not that bad really but he's a lazy sod sometimes and when he's finished for the day (about 3pm) he comes in and has a nap on the sofa instead of cleaning his van (to my standards)    Poor soul i've nagged him rotten this morning


----------



## Miranda7

Wonderful news LV! I had two more follies every time I was scanned out there - they can and do hide! I had to forego brekkie on the days of my scans to encourage visibility...  

Swins - God, this must have hit you like a truck. It's so worth doing immunes though, if only to give yourself a clue as to what's happening in there. Were you on aspirin and other stuff this time?


----------



## beachgirl

Sarah    was thinking of you going into the office this morning, big hugs chick   

LV_ that's great news, good luck for your next scan    

Kate- hope you tell him off


----------



## Little Me

Sarah... some more   

Mira- was it Bobbins Birthday yesterday?
xx


----------



## Pixie75

Swinny –   

LV – that’s great news honey! How many days have you been stimming now? It sounds like EC is not too far! Woo hoo! Come on the 4th island (Buyukada?) work for LV - pleeease!!

xx


----------



## Swinny

Mirra - Happy birthday to Baby Boblet. Yeah I was on (and still am now as I have to wean myself off gradually) Prednisolone steroids and also daily Clexane injections, so they're already treating me for immune issues. I just don't know what else can be done   Thanks for thinking about me over the weekend too that was nice xx

kate, Pix, Anne, Beachy


----------



## Ourturn

Lady v - great news! I am suprised they have not taken blood though. Just goes to show so much can change between scans    

Sarah        

Donkey - good luck for tomorrow    

Kate - just ready your post and it really cheered me up   Could you get me a discount on that rabbit thingy?    

Anne - the earliest I ever got a peak was on cd10 once. A few times I never goty highs and it went staright to peak!  

Pix - your hols sounded fab

Hi Purple, Beachgirl and everyone. 

Today's scan was dissapointing. Still no activity on the right and I've lost a follie on the left. I still have 5 but they are not the same size: 20, 16, 13, 13, 7. They gave me more cetrotide and menapur so I have to stimm for another 2 nights (I'm on say 14 today), they need the others to get bigger. My response is worse than last time...looks like I'm better off on the lp, but I guess we have to see what the quality is like before I write off the sp. I need to start being more positive, I think the high dose of stimms is taking its toll. I feel shattered constantly (could sleep all day), cry at the drop of a hat and now my left side is very painful (clinic said that's because all the activity is happening there). Have to go to London tomorrow..6am train, 3 hours each way, not looking foward to it. No way I can get out of it. My boss isn't exactly sympathetic. 
Sorry for the moan
Anna x


----------



## AoC

I don't say (or do!) this often, Anna, but I'd go the phoning in sick route.  It's not exactly untrue, either!  Your body's under a lot of strain.  If you can't, think now about what you can do to make the journey more comfortable.  Nice things to eat and/or drink?  Can you upgrade to first class (maybe you already are 1s class!)?  Can you take a nice book (or audio book on the iPod) and revenge yourself on your boss by giving yourself permission not to do any work on the journey?  

     to you, babe.  It's hard, but I think those smaller follies are going to come up trumps!  

Did I say, "Brilliant!" to LV?  If not - Brilliant, LV!


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - if I could I would but I really can't. However if I feel like this on Thursday I will. I need to charge up my itouch and nintendo ds. Can't do 1st class sadly, but this train line provides meals cooked fresh on board and delivers to your seat, so I will be having a protein charged breakfast when I board at 6m!


----------



## AoC

Brilliant - a good breakfast can cure a multitude of ills....    When I used to get het up about letting people down at work, my old line manager used to say, "nobody's going to die..."  Now I work for the NHS, that isn't ALWAYS true anymore....    ggg


----------



## Ourturn

oh dear..My friend always says 'at least its not cancer' doesn't really make me feel any better!


----------



## H&amp;P

all.

10 pages to catch up on in just 3 days  , and now it's home time so no time for personals.... 

Sarah -   and more  

LV - sending lots of grwoing vibes to Eggwina & Eguado    

Anne - been thinking of getting one of those fertility monitors, let us know how you get on, my DH is of the opinion he is now entitled to   every other day from the day AF goes away until she appears again


----------



## Donkey

Kate, Pixie thank you for your lovely words, let’s hope we all get there one day.  

Pixie sounds like you had a fab journey home.  

Kate mil knows you well!!  
  
Popsi well said, you are right, the journey for us all is different, but the outcome the same.  

Good luck Purple. New car sounds lovely…I’d like a new car , I’ll have to persuade dh.  

LV you must stay positive 2 eggs is fab!  

Swinny take care          

Anna I totally understand I stimmed for 18 days last time, you must be fed up  .  I feel like I’m walking through treacle and now just do everything slowly.  EC tomorrow with 4 follies  

Lots of love to you all
Donkey xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

LV.  What a fantastic surprise.

Anna.  Sorry you feel so knackered.  You still have a reasonable amount of follies there even though it is not as many as you would have liked.  good luck.

Mirranda.  Did you have a good time at Cricket St T?

Purple.  How is the new car?

Donkey.  Good luck

Kate.  I know what you mean about men and cleaning.  My DH used to be a chef so used to properly clean his work kitchen.  He doesn't seem to do the same at home though.

Swinny.     .  I know you had immunes done, where they the full lot that people like ARGC suggest?  

I finally feel like I am doing something now.  The clinic rang to say the donor is ready to start stimming so I am now on oestrogen tablets three times a day and go back for another scan on Tuesday.  The donor has her 7 day stims scan on Monday.  I am excited but incredibly nervous.


----------



## Donkey

Thanks tracey.  How exciting for you, it must all seem so real.  Hope your lining thickens up ready for your embies.xx


----------



## mag108

Hi Ladies
Had a very wineful weekend, lovely and good fun. I can almost forget sometimes. BUT a colleague mentioned another who's off on maternity saying what a fab time she is having (she has 2) and I am thinking, I cannot bear to have her come back to work and for me to be still sitting here, 8 yrs on (thats how long I have worked here) doing the same job and no bloody kids.......ooooh. some days it just gets you in the teeth. 

I have to have THE conversation with DH (we have broached it but decided to wait til IVF) about DE. Its got to that time. I need to know whats next if IVF doenst work for us. I need a plan, a future. It will be a battle to get him to agree. I feel so desperate, like he MUST agree. Anyone got any good links for Donor info, the kind I can present to him?

Also, I want to make my own inquiries, Ladies, is there a link on this site that will take me through donor eggs in the uk versus europe. Waiting times, cost, implications....

Sarah: Really sorry hun that things have worked out this way. I was thinkin of you today too. Having to get back to normal after all of this IVF business is really hard. Try not to dwell too much on decisions this week and try and have some nice treats. You truly deserve a little one. Have faith that by whatever means you will be a mummy and a fantastic one xxx

LV Delighted that Eguado has a friend! Very good news

Kate: sorry your fella is unwell! 

Anna- Sorry that things are so tough for you hun, You are still doing well with those follies and it only takes one...

Tracey-oooh how exciting for you hun!

Thanks Ladies

XXXXXX


----------



## fluffy jumper

Mag.  I hope that if you decide you want to go down the DE route you are able to persuade your DH.  My take on the UK vs abroad options is that the main positive or negative, depending on the way you look at, is that the child could trace the donor when they are 18.  
When I first started thinking about DE I thought that all waiting lists in the UK were 18 months min.  However, I know CRM have a published wait of 3 - 6 months but many are matched almost immediately.  The basic cost of a DE cycle at CRM is £5,800, however, that doesn't include ICSI, blasts, freezing any eggs.
I am no expert so others can correct me if I am wrong but i think all DE treatment in the UK with unknown donors is on an egg sharing basis.  However, abroad it seems that you have donors who are not having IVF for their own child, just donating eggs.
I'm sure others who are having tx abroad can tell you more.

Can you not point out to DH that is not really him who loses anything.  I hope this doesn't offend anyone.


----------



## shortie66

Mag - waiting time for english egg donor is around 2 to 21/2yr wait hunny, but i know tracey has gone to crm in london where i think they matched her in about 4-6months, think you are looking to pay about £7000 per donor cycle there including drugs.  Im going to reporfit in czech republic waiting time approx 11 months for 3900 euros, obviously flights and accomadation extra.  There are other clinics abroad where the waiting lists are not no so long but no idea what the cost is.  To me tho sweetheart the emotional side was just as important as the cost letting go of your own fertility so to speak (or lack of it in my case) Why dont you just drop donor eggs into the conversation first and see what the reaction is sweetie, at least then you can talk about it openly without putting dh under pressure.      

Donks maahhhhhoosive      vibes for ec tomorrow for you hunny    

Hi tracey driver anna sausage beachy miranda swinny pixie purps and everyone, sorry for lack of perso's only just had tea, spent 4 hours collecting dining table and chairs (then swapping table as it was damaged) and putting all together. Am bl00dy knackered   


Kate

xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Tracey im not offended at all hunny, totally agree with you there, but then women are far more emotional than men.  They only get emotional about football teams and having no lager in the fridge on a hot summer night


----------



## mag108

Thanks Tracey and Kate, Thats a really helpful start....I just dont really know were to start but need to start.
Kate you are right, but I think its already a loaded subject, ....unfortunately.

.......here goes more hours of life spent online  doing research.
X


----------



## mag108

Lw thats really great, thanks. That ifo very helpful. It's something I rationally know I need to take time over. I know so little about the subject I want to inform myself. Can you tell me how to find DE pathways on this site, did a search and came back with nothing.

X


----------



## Overthemoon

Sorry Mags, I'm not quite sure what you are asking. Are you referring to the Global Egg Donors site or FF?


----------



## Malini

Morning all,

Hope everyone is mostly okay.

Sarah    No clever, healing words from me but I care. So sorry.

Anna - Hope that trip to the frying capital didn't take too much out of you. My Charlie is a Chow Chow and we'd love to join any club that's willing to have us!!! He loves doggy company and hates the heat of the summer.

Mags - I can feel the urgency in your posts, and so relate to it. I feel like my edge is fast approaching and I cannot calm the anxiety with the 'it will happen' line like I used to - unfortunately time in this game doesn't make anything easier.

Sausage - Hopefully there are enough checks and balances in the NHS to ensure that you taking care of yourself isn't going to mean death or tragedy at work!!! but sometimes I seriously have my doubts.

Tracey - That's so exciting that you are _doing_ something now. It must be very, very real atm.

Anne - Hope the fertility monitor isn't doing your head in; I have had to tell my acu that I WILL NOT take my temperature every morning or any morning as I am TIRED of waking up to that same thought everyday.

LV - Hurrah for change and moving goalposts!!

Donkey - Good luck for EC. Fingers and toes crossed.

Kate - Hope Lewis is better soon. My Charlie's tummy does not agree with the sun either, poor loves. I have been putting a tin of salmon in his food once in a while to help him keep his coat in good condition so that it insulates him from the heat.

And finally for now b/c my brain has melted - How lovely, lovely Steph that it all came together and you and Vivvy are snuggling in. Hope the exhaustion eases but the love grows and grows.

 to Nix, Zuri, WingWing, Pix, LW, Mir, Driver and all the PR gang.

Malini xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Donkey- Lots lof luck today  

Tracey- Its all happening for you now lovely  

Sarah  

Anna- Hope you're ok love  

Pix-  

Driver- yes, Jason is thinking along the same lines as your hubby on the        



Love to everyone
xxxxx


----------



## AoC

Malini said:- "Sausage - Hopefully there are enough checks and balances in the NHS to ensure that you taking care of yourself isn't going to mean death or tragedy at work!!! but sometimes I seriously have my doubts."

Dont' worry, Malini, I don't do anything clinical.  But sometimes if you're working with service users to improve the way cancer treatment is delivered, you can't help wondering what happens if you don't do a great job, or if stuff is delayed.  Difficult!

Driver, that's what the fertility experts recommend, you know!  BMS every other day between the end and start of A/F...  

Morning all  

 Sausage


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Team PR

anna- what is it that you do? x


----------



## Little Me

Morning Sausage & Beachy.


----------



## AoC

Morning Anne.  

Beachy, I work in Public Engagement.  I try to help the people who plan and deliver services do better at involving users in developing them, and consulting the public more fairly about changes.


----------



## Little Me

beachy 34 degrees in Marsa at the mo


----------



## Jumanji

Hello lovelies!

Sorry I haven't been around for a while but I have been thinking of you.

I can't even attempt to catch up with everyone so I'm just going to do personals as I can - sorry for anyone I miss.

LV - glad to hear you have a couple of good follies there.  Well done!

Donkey - 4 follies is fab.  Good luck for today.

Sobroody - I would write off the SP or this cycle just yet!!  You still have 5 follies and a couple of days to go.  Remember you got a couple of good embies last time so try and be optimistic!  As regards your friend, I remember reading that infertility is roughly akin to cancer in the stress and pain it causes. 

Sarah - I really hope you are doing ok; I would make sure that you have checked fully into immune issues etc. before you look at DE. You are still quite young, you do respond to stims and egg quality does not seem to have been an issue with you so think carefully.

Driver - lovely pic!

Kate - don't get me started on men and cleaning. DP just doesn't notice; he doesn't even notice when the cleaner has been!!

Mag - I totally understand about wanting a plan in place re DE but do remember that you had a completely normal response last time - 9 eggs is fab and you had a brilliant fertilisation rate.  I doubt even the docs would be giving you the DE speech at the moment.

Tracey - thinks are really moving forward for you! so exciting!

Anne - glad the fertility monitor has Jason interested!

Sausage - hello!

Princess Pixie - I am loving your pics! 

LW - sounds like you have been doing your homework on DE, if you decide that is the route for you!

Malini - hello!

Nix - hi there sweet one!

Purple - hello lovely one!

Beachy - hi!

love and luck to everyone I have missed!

I was thinking I really ought to update the pic of Kate's twins since they are much bigger now.  I think Emily's hair is going to be a dark red - Ollie is much more ginger.  Emily laughs at Kate's dog whenever he walks by!

Posy's kittens are almost ready to go to their new homes - we still have to find a home for one but the others have gone.  They are so cute now!  We are getting her spayed and we feel a bit guilty for not getting her spayed in time because she really was simply too young for motherhood. Hopefully she'll have time to be a kitten/young cat again after the kittens have left.


----------



## Little Me

HI LJ- How are you?
you could keep the ikkle kitten


----------



## beachgirl

Mornign Anne and LJ 

It's lovely weather all over Egpyt isn't it, shall we hop on a plane...


----------



## Little Me

I can't wait to go now, trying to get on with being Anne & Jas again....think the hol will do us the world of good.
Do you snorkel beachy?
if so, whats the snorkelling like in Tabe & Marsa?
xx


----------



## beachgirl

Anne- yes I snorkel although haven't since the Maldives, we went to both Sharm and Taba in March and for me it was too cold to try...hoping that this sept when we go to marsa the water will be warmer having had all year to heat up...


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne- the snorkelling in Taba is amazing !!!!!!! want to go again NOW!!!!


----------



## Little Me

I'm soooooo in the holiday spirit NOW!!!
xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hello ladies   to all xxxx

Donks - good luck with your EC today - lets hope you get some corkers!!     

*Laura hon - Can you empty your inbox - I need to send you mail!!!! *

To everyone else - if you would like to know what we are doing for Steph please PM me as obviously I cannot discuss on here!!!   Thank you all so much for your very kind contributions xxxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

LJ: Lovely to ‘see’ you here. I know you don’t want to talk about it but I hope the pregnancy is going well for you. 

Donkey: Good luck today!  

Anne: You so deserved that holiday honey! Will you be snorkelling with Jas? I love snorkelling but I'm also too scared to see what’s going on in there so I’d rather not know what’s underneath me while I swim!  

Popsi: Thanks for the ** add.  

Purps: Car arrived yet? I’m more excited than you are!  

Malini: How are things with you? I know exactly what you mean about taking the BBT. I have to do it EVERY morning cos my Chinese doc wants me to show her the temperature chart every month and I’m too scared of her to say no!  

LV: How is our Turkish delight today – are you bored of Istanbul yet? Let me know if you are out of places to go, I’ll email you another lot! Have you been in any of the restaurants I recommended? I’ll be in Istanbul next week; do you think you might still be there on Thursday? 

LW: I posted your tabbies yesterday hopefully they should be with you today my dear.

Sobroody: I’d kill for 5 follies hon – keep positive, you’ll hopefully have 5 top notch eggs in there.  

Morning Driver  

Has anyone heard from Sam or Pam lately? I hope they are OK.

I rang up my GP to find out about my blood results yesterday and I was told they were all ‘normal’! “Errr you’ve told me my FSH was normal when it was 32 so I don’t believe your normals anymore!” I obviously didn’t say that   but I asked them to send me a copy of the results to check with a consultant. Hope they really are normal!  

I’m in meetings from 11.30 till 5pm today! Ouch!  

Lots of love.

Pix xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - I want a holiday.... we normally go 3 or 4 times a year, (It is the only reason I go to work, well and to pay the bills!!!!), we had a 10 day break in Jan but have nothing else planned due to not knowing when we will be cycling again...... need something to look forward to.. so I am going to look forward to your holiday with you.


----------



## Jumanji

Anne - we'll definitely be keeping the little black boy kitty if we can't find a home for him!  He is so cute.

Pix - thanks sweetness; all fine here - I hope your blood results are truly normal but I can understand the distrust of your GP!


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Anne - I think I missed something hon - sorry so busy with everything!! Are you off on hols? When? Where?? This is BRILLIANT news!! Just what you need xxxxx    

Hi Pix - I CANNOT wait to see you tomorrow!!!!!!!      

Hello everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Pix- Ooh, normal normal would be brill hun   

Driver- We can do "sleeps" count down nearer the time    

Alls- Thanks for sorting all this out xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Not booked a hol hun but am def gonna use some emergency fund to go in Sept....looking like Egypt...F it, life's too short and we NEED something to look forward to.
Am researching daily!!!


----------



## Pixie75

Alls: Me too honey


----------



## Jumanji

Anne - Egypt is fab; I did a Nile cruise a few years back and it was just great!!  l think you deserve a nice break!


----------



## almond

Hi ladies, work is a bit quieter (hope it stays that way) so popping on

Sarah - so sorry for your BFN. It is heartbreaking  Have you already had immunes done in the past (you had steroids this cycle didnt you?) I've just had most tests done so if you want any help with that pm me. Am guessing though that you probably just want to take some time for yourself for now. Thinking of you and so wish it had been different for you x

Anna / Sobroody - hellish journey, you poor thing. The stims drugs made me feel really tired as well. Dont be disheartened yet, you may have a golden egg or two in there   

Tracey - am so excited re your donor cycle  

LW - also so excited by your news as well, have everything crossed for you   when are you off?

Ladyverte / Donkey    

Anne - saw re your hol on **, bloody right, good for you! I know it feels like you should be saving money for tx / emergencies etc, but actually a holiday and time for you and Jason after everything that has happened is really important. That time together is irreplaceable and I think you are absolutely doing the right thing

Mag - oh it is such a tough one, I totally understand what you are saying. But you did have a great response last time and there is every hope for the future  

Ally - hello! hope you got money for Steph from me and worked out who it was from!

Purps - you must be starting stims fairly soon are you?

Hi Pix!

Anyway hello to everyone else, sorry no more personals!  Hopefully will be able to get on a bit more, is really daunting to start posting again after a bit of a break - so many posts and people!

As to me, I have been having fun planning the wedding and wedding dress shopping in earnest - no stone has been left unturned! Will pick a sleek one and rely on sods law to get me pg   About to start the pill in prep for next cycle, will be on steroids and poss some more agressive immune treatment. Cant wait - not. Feel like going through motions tbh but not ready to stop trying at this stage. Focusing on wedding instead as much more fun!

Love to all 
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Almond hun- When you gettiing hitched? oooh, I sooo loved my wedding day - best day of my life


----------



## almond

Hi Anne, its 7th Nov, I'm really excited   think I have picked dress (finally) but showing my mum later before I make a final decision. Only been in about 10 shops  
I saw your your wedding pics on **   absolutely stunning
x


----------



## Little Me

Lovely- really enjoy the day, it goes so fast
Thanks hun, I loved every minute of my day


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Almond - so exciting planning the wedding!

hi Anne - really hope you guys get t spend some qiuality time on hols, God knows you deserve it!

Ally - thanx again for sorting out the pressie for Steph, you're a star!  BTW there's a newbie posting on the POI (  ) board. I've given her a few pointers but my knowledge isn't as fab as yours and Sam's.. would you, pretty please, be able to take a quick look when you have a mo?
Thanx hon!

Driver - I know exactly what you mean about needing something to look forward to!

Hi LJ - lovely to see you on here! How's yer bump lovey?  

Sorry no more persos need to go do my mod thing and then tidy up a bit cos the flat is a pit (I am a poet and I didn't know it!) !  DH being a bit of a kn0b at the moment but it's understandable being as he's surrounded by kn0bs all day at work. Can't quite figure out why he's so keen to stay amongst them but that's man logic for you...  he won't pick up his recorded delivery "dear John" letter from the PO, no instead he prefers to drag it out a bit longer and keep going into the office to be mugged off all day by his alleged superiors...  I know it's painful being told that you're fired but what the hell do you gain by prolonging the agony? I just want to know what the letter says so we can plan our next moves but he's doing that ostrich thing and it's driving me 

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Okay Nix - will try but really snowed at the mo - thanks for contribution hon   

Almond - I have it thank you  

LV - I have yours too thank you  

If anyone wants to see the gifts then pm me your email address and I will send jpegs!!

A xxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Ally - did you get my contribution??  Let me know if not!


----------



## almond

Ally, thank you so much for organising it
x


----------



## Ourturn

Almond - I loved planning my wedding. You must show us a pic of the dress when you pick it. Are you a confetti adict? 
Greetonngs from sweaty Londinium (docklands to be precise). By the time I got in this morning sweat was rolling down by back...nice! Luckily I packed wet wipes and deoderant. Thanks to road works (at 5.30am!) caught my train by the skin of my teeth! Got on with 1 minute to spare. Had my 3 hours of meetings, need to do a quick conferenece call and then I need to trudge across London to get my 4.30 train home. Think I'll get dh to cook tea tonight! I know some of you live here but give me the country anyday, people on the tube and on the streets are so mardy and rude! 

Feel suprisingly awake....will probably fall asleep on the train, snore and dribble! 

My left side has stopped aching so I am worried my follies might have gone, will see what the scan says tomorrow. 

Thanks for the support ladies

Anna


----------



## Ocelot Cub

LJ - got it thanks.

A xxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Woo hoo - thanks so much for sorting this out Ally!


----------



## purple72

Hello Ladies,

Ally thanks so much for sorting out Stephs gift hun! Hope your ok! V jealous of you and princess meeting up! So want to meet both of you in the flesh!! But will join you in spirit ladies if that's ok!

Hey Princess, yep! Car came and it's lovely and shiney and black, will be driving into Lister in it tomorrow and can't wait   Spent all day today driving old car back to office inKent and being driven back by boss in his car, so apart from quick test drive on Monday, not had chance to be out in new car yet, although may take it to Acu tonight as feels too damn hot to cycle!

Hey LJ, I Love hearing about posy and her journey, think she should be called Zita though as she got on with  it so young!

Hello to everyone else, so sorry for crap perso's but just too hot and sticky to sit on laptop for long! Doesn't mean I'm not thinking of ya all!!!

Hugs

Sx


----------



## popsi

hi ladies

just a real quick one as cooking tea .. 

pixie.. now worries honey thanks for the accept  ,  your holiday looked fab, and the ladies are right you are very beautiful  

purps.. i would defo take the car tonight hun, way to warm to cycle there !! what better excuse i say x

ally.. hope your ok x

nix..     men .. they have no brains sometimes !!! x

anne.. glad your looking for a holiday it will do you and Jas good x

LJ.. good to see you honey x

tracy.. not long for you now, good to see your getting excited x

Kate.. what you been up to today hun xx

lw, anna,mir, Laura, sobroody, LV, and all you other lovely PR ladies out there   

As for me well I am doing ok, back in work now but not full time hours this week, which is great as I am soooo tired, we have had our panel confirmed for Tuesday so hoping there will be no emergencies, and this time next week we will be well pi$$ed on champers and telling the world our plans   

Right off to cook my gammon now, see you later ladies xxxx


----------



## purple72

OOH Pops!     for no more delays for you and that you get to pop that cork this time next week!

Hugs Sx


----------



## Jumanji

Popsi -   hard for you for Tuesday!

Purple - maybe we should rename Posy "Zita".  I do feel bad for the little kitty - she tries but she is too young and is totally clueless!!


----------



## popsi

LJ... thank you, if zita had her way the whole world would be made up of young and totally clueless parents !!! imagine the next generation (I guess with us both being in the legal profession it could be the next 20 years work  ) !!


----------



## Donkey

Evening all
Well they collected 3 eggs out of the 4 follies so praying hard they all fertilise tonight.  If 3 fertilise they will transfer 2 on friday, if only 2 or 1 they will do it tomorrow as they said they don't have to make a choice and wait for the best so they are better off inside me.

Anna and LV  
Popsi   they don't cancel again and you can get that champers off ice.


Feeling hot and tired and dehydrated 

love to you all
donkey xx


----------



## popsi

Donkey.. thats great news honey    for all 3 to fertilise tonight for you.. rest now honey its very warm and you have been though a lot x


----------



## beachgirl

DOnkey     here's to getting jiggy tonight in the labs


----------



## shortie66

Donks put the barry white cd on for you sweetheart        

Popsi good luck hunny   

Hi everyone    sorry no perso's im knackered  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Züri

Well done Donkey and good luck for tomorrow or Friday x


----------



## Donkey

Thanks girls

Lets hope my girls like dh's swimmers  
xx


----------



## LV.

Good luck Donkey. Sure your gals are all feeling saucy and let those handsome fellas find their way!

X


----------



## dakota

New home this way........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=198924.0


----------

